# Hoyt RX-3 >>———> time to tinker !



## ontarget7

I have a #2 cam on order in Storm but I’m sure it may be awhile. In the mean time, this will keep me occupied with diving into the setup and fine tuning process. Comparing speeds in the #3 cam to the #2 cam in the 28” slot as well as draw cycle etc. 
I couldn’t resist, as my first impression of the RX-3 was all good as I’ve been wanting to add a Carbon again but the last few years didn’t really impress me much. 
Most are slamming this years so far but I honestly feel it’s their best offering to date upon initial impressions to overall feel, draw cycle, noise and vibe. I also feel it is the best looking Carbon to date. 

We shall see how it stacks up as I dive more into the finer points. 
If you have any questions other than bow finish , feel free to ask away and will do my best to answer them. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Sure looks bad ass .cant wait to see actual speeds and actual weight and would like to see a direct comparison to the rx1.


----------



## Mathias

Good deal, I’m curious what you find in the long run. I agree they do look sweet.


----------



## bowtech2006

Lookin forward to your info on them


----------



## Supersteeb

In for this one


----------



## deer310sg

Was hopefully you would review this model. Jumping ahead, but are ya gonna pick up an ultra to review?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cool.


----------



## skinner2

I think the rx3 looks fantastic


----------



## jeepboii99

Bought this exact color. Shot the bow Saturday and couldn’t resist leaving with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw679

Cant wait to hear how moving the grip affects your tune. I also am curious about the speed #2vs#3 cam 28" slot. Have fun!


----------



## Seadonist

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

The cams on this bow look noticeably larger than previous Hoyt cams. Is it just the picture or am I seeing them correctly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Look forward to the details! I may go the same route, but also may get the rx-1 depending on what I like side by side (if I decide on hoyt)

You order the normal one? I will be shopping for an ultra or turbo if I buy a hoyt (wish there was an rx-3 ultra turbo)


----------



## roosiebull

And if I were to order, storm riser for sure... that's gonna be a sharp look, I would probably get kuiu limbs


----------



## ontarget7

Seadonist said:


> The cams on this bow look noticeably larger than previous Hoyt cams. Is it just the picture or am I seeing them correctly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are very similar, just larger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

They are same size cams as RX-1 or at least not noticeably larger sitting next to eachother on the rack at bow shop. I like the looks of the rx-1 and carbon defiant way better. This one looks ugly like the carbon air imo. Still heavy for carbon but it has slightly less vib so personally didnt feel the need to upgrade from rx-1 and take that huge $$ hit but if you were to do what op did it's the obvious choice unless the rx-1 are deeply discounted. The finish was a tad bit better as i didn't see paint burrs all over it like i did on some rx-1s. Also wondering how moving the grip affects things.... tagged for your findings. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

Wish they had a storm one to check out. The kuiu on this particular one had a ton of gray on it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

They are not the same size cams and they are larger on the RX-3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

I wonder what else is different about the cams to stop them from eating the strings like the Rx1 does


ontarget7 said:


> They are not the same size cams and they are larger on the RX-3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepboii99

I saw a video of the rx1 turbo speed test and between the #2 cam and #3 cam at 28 inches at 70lbs, the speeds were 2fps diff. #2 cam was a lot more aggressive on the draw. Figure the rx-3 will be in the same ball park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy

Wonder why they dipped over the string stop screws . I know I had to tighten them up more then once over the years. Definitely liking the looks of the new bows and interested in seeing your thoughts. I had them all so far except the rx1 and I keep going back to my 14 carbon turbo. Maybe the rx3 will be the one to dethrone it.


----------



## nestly

jeepboii99 said:


> I saw a video of the rx1 turbo speed test and between the #2 cam and #3 cam at 28 inches at 70lbs, the speeds were 2fps diff. #2 cam was a lot more aggressive on the draw. Figure the rx-3 will be in the same ball park.


I tested identical bows except the ZT base cam size in February. At 27", the #2 was 8fps faster than #3 with a 300, 350, and 400 grain arrows at 60lbs, and also 8fps faster at 70lbs with 350 and 400 grain arrows.


----------



## sambone

Curious to see speed diff. in #2 and #3 cams and also the difference in feel of draw cycle. 

I shot the RX-3 and liked it. Great feel and I love the new hoyt grip. I hated the defiant grip.


----------



## That_TN_Guy

My only question is, does it have an O Tech sticker on it anywhere?


----------



## STiLife

It is a good looking bow. Im still concerned about what happened to the rx-2 lol


----------



## 0nepin

I want to see actual weight with nothing on it .straight out of the box


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> I want to see actual weight with nothing on it .straight out of the box


Straight out of the box weight was 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

I like that "as advertised" weight.


----------



## 0nepin

Awesome


ontarget7 said:


> Straight out of the box weight was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy

Nice looking bow for sure.......


----------



## Spency

In for this one. See either a 3 or Ultra with storm riser and EVII limbs on order soon.


----------



## jeepboii99

nestly said:


> I tested identical bows except the ZT base cam size in February. At 27", the #2 was 8fps faster than #3 with a 300, 350, and 400 grain arrows at 60lbs, and also 8fps faster at 70lbs with 350 and 400 grain arrows.


 we’re the zt cams faster than The dfx cams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Works crazy busy so you might have to bare with me on this one. It’s not going to be a fast tune breakdown and review. 

Initially out of the box we were coming in at 69# changing to the 28” draw slot. A little cable twisting and specs are 

Initial setup prior to any arrows ran through it yet

1)28.25/71#

2)Nock height 1/16 nock high and nocking point measurement, center of shaft is 14 7/8 down from center of top axle. This puts me running lower in the Berger hole. 

3)Cams hitting at the same time

4)Centershot at 13/16

5)Pre lean with an arrow on the left side of cam running down to d loop just starts to intersect aimstring. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

How did it shoot through paper set like that?


----------



## 0nepin

The actual weight had me a little concerned that hoyt was going down the same road as some other manufacturers by Falsifying there spec .Thanks again for weighing one Shane !!! This post had me the most concerned.


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> The actual weight had me a little concerned that hoyt was going down the same road as some other manufacturers by Falsifying there spec .Thanks again for weighing one Shane !!! This post had me the most concerned.


I have heard reports going both ways to be honest. Had another guy tell me he got 3.9 also but then I also have heard 4.2,4.4

I’ll I know is my Easton hand held I use for traveling to check luggage weight and it matches right with the scales at the airport. 

If I was to cock the scale and add more resistance it will read 4.2-4.4




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierarcher

following...


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> I have heard reports going both ways to be honest. Had another guy tell me he got 3.9 also but then I also have heard 4.2,4.4
> 
> I’ll I know is my Easton hand held I use for traveling to check luggage weight and it matches right with the scales at the airport.
> 
> If I was to cock the scale and add more resistance it will read 4.2-4.4


"Cocking" a hand-held adds more resistance, thus it will read lower than actual. Steve Anderson/George Tekmichov talked about that on the Easton Podcast and how you can make a bow read like 10lbs lighter by not drawing the Easton handheld scale straight. None-the-less, it's possible my scale is not calibrated correctly, and I should be able to check it before the end of the week, however even if it is reading heavy, the RX-3 still read 0.2 heavier than a Ritual30 on the same scale, and the Ritual30 is supposed to be 4.1.
Again, I'll figure out if my scale is off and re-post the weights if they were inaccurate. (videos of each bow being weighed in the other topic)


----------



## 4by4buck

My LCA hand held scale read 4.46 on the RX-3 and 4.54 on a Triax yesterday at the shop yesterday. Speeds on the RX-3 we’ve gotten are right at 289fps. 28” 71lbs with a 386gr gold tip hunter through a whisker biscuit. Took the factory string silencers out to check speed and actually shot 287fps. So it lost speed removing them.


----------



## nvcnvc

Just put the darn bow on an USPS/UPS (or whatever) approved scale that measures shipping weight. It cant be that difficult!!! You can't trust those little crappy hand scales for anything...


----------



## ontarget7

nestly said:


> "Cocking" a hand-held adds more resistance, thus it will read lower than actual. Steve Anderson/George Tekmichov talked about that on the Easton Podcast and how you can make a bow read like 10lbs lighter by not drawing the Easton handheld scale straight. None-the-less, it's possible my scale is not calibrated correctly, and I should be able to check it before the end of the week, however even if it is reading heavy, the RX-3 still read 0.2 heavier than a Ritual30 on the same scale, and the Ritual30 is supposed to be 4.1.
> Again, I'll figure out if my scale is off and re-post the weights if they were inaccurate. (videos of each bow being weighed in the other topic)


That’s a negative 
Try it and see for yourself
In the pic I’m straight on like pulling on a bow. Now if I cocked it way to one side it will raise the weight. 

I can bore you with a video but honestly I’m more productive in other areas to do this. 

Not to mention why would it match the luggage scales on a trip I just took two weeks ago when keeping my luggage right at 50#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNG

tag


----------



## pasc43

Looking forward to the review!


----------



## Rhyno_09

following


----------



## General RE LEE

Thanks for doing this Shane please keep it up. I'm interested in an Ultra.


----------



## onedawg69

0nepin said:


> I wonder what else is different about the cams to stop them from eating the strings like the Rx1 does


I have well over 2,500 shots on mine and the strings have zero wear anywhere. Even around the lower yoke splitter. I think it might have something to do with the tune. I also had zero problems tuning it. All this after bashing the RX1 when it first came out myself.


----------



## onedawg69

Also Shane looking forward to your review.


----------



## 0nepin

There are a lot of people with the issue.i would think if it was a tune issue hoyt would not have issued a recall


onedawg69 said:


> I have well over 2,500 shots on mine and the strings have zero wear anywhere. Even around the lower yoke splitter. I think it might have something to do with the tune. I also had zero problems tuning it. All this after bashing the RX1 when it first came out myself.


----------



## Rhyno_09

0nepin said:


> There are a lot of people with the issue.i would think if it was a tune issue hoyt would not have issued a recall


how do you know if your bow is one with a recall?


----------



## nestly

0nepin said:


> There are a lot of people with the issue.i would think if it was a tune issue hoyt would not have issued a recall


Only the ZT Turbo cam....theres no recall/waranty on regular RX1

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> Works crazy busy so you might have to bare with me on this one. It’s not going to be a fast tune breakdown and review.
> 
> Initially out of the box we were coming in at 69# changing to the 28” draw slot. A little cable twisting and specs are
> 
> Initial setup prior to any arrows ran through it yet
> 
> 1)28.25/71#
> 
> 2)Nock height 1/16 nock high and nocking point measurement, center of shaft is 14 7/8 down from center of top axle. This puts me running lower in the Berger hole.
> 
> 3)Cams hitting at the same time
> 
> 4)Centershot at 13/16
> 
> 5)Pre lean with an arrow on the left side of cam running down to d loop just starts to intersect aimstring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



First shots in those tune setting with a bareshaft up close. 










It was extremely refreshing to see a tail low reaction. 

Added 1 1/2 twist in the left yoke from initial setting to shot 3 and we are on our way to an easy tune. 

Keep you posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg

I would be interested in setting both bows to the same speed with the same draw length, arrow and chronograph and see which one felt better and had the best valley/wall and accuracy and the pounds it took to get there. Some of us know the reason that the #2 cam will be faster is because the valley is shorter at the top of the cam and bigger at the bottom of the cam and the small cam is lighter (some call it efficiency)


----------



## onedawg69

0nepin said:


> There are a lot of people with the issue.i would think if it was a tune issue hoyt would not have issued a recall


That recall is for the RX1 Turbo only


----------



## IN_Varmntr

ontarget7 said:


> Not to mention why would it match the luggage scales on a trip I just took two weeks ago when keeping my luggage right at 50#.


Just FYI, 4 pounds is on the very low end of the scales' span. Not many scales out there are 100% accurate throughout 100% of their range. That would explain the known accuracy at 50#, but doesn't guarantee the same accuracy at 4#.

Not starting anything, I work with scales that weigh 60,000+lb coils and 250k rail cars. They are far from accurate on the very low ends of the spectrums.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

IN_Varmntr said:


> Just FYI, 4 pounds is on the very low end of the scales' span. Not many scales out there are 100% accurate throughout 100% of their range. That would explain the known accuracy at 50#, but doesn't guarantee the same accuracy at 4#.
> 
> Not starting anything, I work with scales that weigh 60,000+lb coils and 250k rail cars. They are far from accurate on the very low ends of the spectrums.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


How about if it’s been checked with a 5# weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I guess that could be wrong as well but I’ve checked that on a few different digital scales. 

Anyways, not really much of a concern for me personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr

ontarget7 said:


> How about if it’s been checked with a 5# weight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'd be the only way to be certain.

Didn't mean to interject on your thread, carry on. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Keep in mind this is in the 28” slot #3 cam.

Definitely liking what I’m seeing so far and nice to see Hoyt stepping things up. 

Specs are 28 1/8 / 71#




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNG

tag.


----------



## whack n stack

Looks like the RX-3 will be a step up from the RX-1. Good to see nock travel going in the right direction for sure. Looking forward to see your full thoughts.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

onedawg69 said:


> I have well over 2,500 shots on mine and the strings have zero wear anywhere. Even around the lower yoke splitter. I think it might have something to do with the tune. I also had zero problems tuning it. All this after bashing the RX1 when it first came out myself.


Agreed. We haven't had a single one have that issue here in MT. (If there was one I would know)


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Rhyno_09 said:


> how do you know if your bow is one with a recall?


He's full of $h!t as usual. Hoyt has NEVER done a recall....


----------



## 0nepin

Pretty interesting that you and Shane are getting about the same speed but he is shooting s 54gr heavier arrow .pretty is just chrono difference .he probably has one about 10fps hot and yours is probably 10fps slow because there should be about 20fps between those arrows.shane is getting about 340fps ibo and your getting about 320fps


4by4buck said:


> My LCA hand held scale read 4.46 on the RX-3 and 4.54 on a Triax yesterday at the shop yesterday. Speeds on the RX-3 we’ve gotten are right at 289fps. 28” 71lbs with a 386gr gold tip hunter through a whisker biscuit. Took the factory string silencers out to check speed and actually shot 287fps. So it lost speed removing them.


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> How about if it’s been checked with a 5# weight [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! Not accurate unless the rx-3 reads a half pound heavier than it is. There are a few people who can't stand the idea of hoyt being a nice bow, they only believe the negative things connected to them.

Funny time of year. Look forward to the rest of this thread, learning about a bow that's on my short list


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



0nepin said:


> Pretty interesting that you and Shane are getting about the same speed but he is shooting s 54gr heavier arrow .pretty is just chrono difference .he probably has one about 10fps hot and yours is probably 10fps slow because there should be about 20fps between those arrows.


Actually I chucked my hot chrono doesn’t jive with sight tapes and trajectory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillsdweller605

How’s the hand shock???


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Nope! Not accurate unless the rx-3 reads a half pound heavier than it is. There are a few people who can't stand the idea of hoyt being a nice bow, they only believe the negative things connected to them.
> 
> Funny time of year. Look forward to the rest of this thread, learning about a bow that's on my short list


I’ve had a dry spell with Hoyt but this year they really stepped it up and finally got back on track IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Hillsdweller605 said:


> How’s the hand shock???


I’ve heard reports of some but I would rate it right with my Triax. 

When I get a quiet house I’ll break out the decibel meter and see what I get between the two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve heard reports of some but I would rate it right with my Triax.
> 
> When I get a quiet house I’ll break out the decibel meter and see what I get between the two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's not noticeably more than the triax, it is way good enough :wink: looks like I have some dang good bow options this year!


----------



## 0nepin

No doubt if it’s Anywhere near a triax then it more than good enough.


roosiebull said:


> If it's not noticeably more than the triax, it is way good enough :wink: looks like I have some dang good bow options this year!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

roosiebull said:


> Nope! Not accurate unless the rx-3 reads a half pound heavier than it is. There are a few people who can't stand the idea of hoyt being a nice bow, they only believe the negative things connected to them.
> 
> Funny time of year. Look forward to the rest of this thread, learning about a bow that's on my short list


Please don't mistake me for one of those people, I was not bashing Hoyt or Shane, I was merely pointing out that unless it's certified, take the readings with a grain of salt. We all know how chronos can vary, same with scales.

It's an interesting bow for sure. I might be ready to try one in 2 or 3 years when everyone is selling them for Hoyt's new offerings.


----------



## johnno

Shane - those specs give it an IBO of about 337fps - IMHO - nothing to get too excited about....


----------



## roosiebull

johnno said:


> Shane - those specs give it an IBO of about 337fps - IMHO - nothing to get too excited about....


I wouldn't notice a difference coming from my triax speed wise. Plenty fast enough... if you are looking for more zip, that sr6 looks like a very sick option (according to preliminary reports) there is a bow out there for all of us :wink:

I wouldn't expect the rx-3 to be that bow for most, but it could be for me (if their turbo cam is as nice as the rx-1 turbo)


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



johnno said:


> Shane - those specs give it an IBO of about 337fps - IMHO - nothing to get too excited about....


You can do the math long hand and you will get the same results as this app










Your math is about 5 fps off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

That’s actually about 6 fps faster than the RX-1 in the same cam and draw length slot. 

Not that 6 fps is a huge deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

As expected I just got word that the RX3 will shoot 328-330fps with a 350gr arrow at 70lbs and 30” Dl and # 3 cams . Same chrono that my stealth 348ibo on so it might be a little slow .10fps slow ,who cares? If it’s the bow that fits you best then it’s the best for you .


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> As expected I just got word that the RX3 will shoot 328-330fps with a 350gr arrow at 70lbs and 30” Dl and # 3 cams . Same chrono that my stealth 348ibo on so it might be a little slow .10fps slow ,who cares? If it’s the bow that fits you best then it’s the best for you .


Has AT become that bad that all you see is false info anymore ? 

It’s a shame to be honest. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Shane with that same scale what does your triax weigh bare?


----------



## ontarget7

RandomElk16 said:


> Shane with that same scale what does your triax weigh bare?


Really don’t feel like breaking down my Xero completely and re tape etc on the grip. 

However, when I get a minute I can compare a bare Invasion with an advertised 3.9# mass weight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Putt4Doe

Awesome review as always Shane. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

I would not say false info , some chrono read different .these cheap chrono we use are best used to compare bow against each not get a super accurate number .i do believe some are very accurate.I tend to believe my pro chrono and it’s the slowest one I have .Appreciate The in-depth reviews !!!


ontarget7 said:


> Has AT become that bad that all you see is false info anymore ?
> 
> It’s a shame to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

Here is some good numbers to mix in as well. ...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=110796&share_fid=45046&share_type=t


----------



## 0nepin

Another 329fps at 30” 70lbs with a 358gr arrow and he also reported 4.4lbs


trial153 said:


> Here is some good numbers to mix in as well. ...
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=110796&share_fid=45046&share_type=t


----------



## IN_Varmntr

0nepin said:


> Another 329fps at 30” 70lbs with a 358gr arrow and he also reported 4.4lbs


4lb 4oz so 4.25lbs.


----------



## roosiebull

Can't you guys start a hoyt bashing thread somewhere rather than cluttering up this one? Let Shane share his review one the bow he is reviewing, you guys are basically calling him a liar. Plenty of other hoyt threads to post your numbers you got from some other source.. sheesh!

I'm curious about the hoyt that Shane is reviewing, at least I can feel like there is no bias attached to the review


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> How about if it’s been checked with a 5# weight


Is the 5lb weight certified, because if not.....






For the record, I'm not going to choose a bow based on .25 or even .5 lbs, but I do think the manufactures should post accurate weights. (Maybe they are accurate and a large number of us consumers just have really crappy scales.) Maybe the solution to this problem is that those who get all puckered up about a few ounces just need to make sure they own scales that read light and chronos that read hot so they can feel better about their bow.


----------



## ontarget7

The lateral side adjustments in the grip are looking like they are equal to about 2 full twist in one side of the yoke, give or take depending how much load that side maybe under already. 

Actually a cool feature to tailor your tune settings a certain way. 

Nice touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno

> Your math is about 5 fps off


Correct my error - I use the same app - I factored draw at 28.5 - that .5 makes all the difference - :wink: - look forward to seeing the rest of your review - hope you can also do one on the SR6 - or maybe the Lawless. Cheers


----------



## ontarget7

nestly said:


> Is the 5lb weight certified, because if not.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm not going to choose a bow based on .25 or even .5 lbs, but I do think the manufactures should post accurate weights. (Maybe they are accurate and a large number of us consumers just have really crappy scales.) Maybe the solution to this problem is that those who get all puckered up about a few ounces just need to make sure they own scales that read light and chronos that read hot so they can feel better about their bow.


Way more to a bow than weight or speed but for some that’s all the info they can contribute. 

Yes, certified weights by the way



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy

ontarget7 said:


> The lateral side adjustments in the grip are looking like they are equal to about 2 full twist in one side of the yoke, give or take depending how much load that side maybe under already.
> 
> Actually a cool feature to tailor your tune settings a certain way.
> 
> Nice touch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Shane, does the top and bottom of the grip adjustment work independently ? I'm curious if you can slide the bottom over and not the top or vice versa to try to correct a natural cant


----------



## 0nepin

Yeah I don’t think the .25 or .5 over makes a big difference but I think when people are looking at specs they expect them to be true .im not saying hoyt is the only one Falsifying there specs .it would be interesting to weigh other bows and see who is lying also .its got me wondering if my stealth weighs 3.2lbs .


ontarget7 said:


> Way more to a bow than weight or speed but for some that’s all the info they can contribute.
> 
> Yes, certified weights by the way
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> Yeah I don’t think the .25 or .5 over makes a big difference but I think when people are looking at specs they expect them to be true .im not saying hoyt is the only one Falsifying there specs .it would be interesting to weigh other bows and see who is lying also .its got me wondering if my stealth weighs 3.2lbs .


Maybe you can start a thread on the bow companies that you feel are lying. I’m sure it will be full of useful info. 

Here is a Bowtech Invasion that is advertised at 3.9#









Now I’m not sure if the bow is a certified weight or the scale is completely off calibration. 

What I can say is the RX-3 and Invasion feel very similar in mass weight and their specs are both called out at 3.9#. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



huntertroy said:


> Hey Shane, does the top and bottom of the grip adjustment work independently ? I'm curious if you can slide the bottom over and not the top or vice versa to try to correct a natural cant


Yes, you would be able to move top or bottom independently 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Shane, always appreciate your breakdowns and reviews of bows and equipment.
I have to admit AT is a bunch different even compared to a couple years ago, you just have to sift through the BS to find the truth.
Your knowledge and abilities speak for themselves, and your reviews are as bias and credible if not more than 95% on here.
So carry on my friend, once you get past the bow weight / speed pissing match we can all enjoy some usable insight into the bow.
Thanks again for your efforts.

By the way, I hope you plan on doing the same with the SR6!:wink:


----------



## 0nepin

Good lord man it’s no big deal !!! Appreciate your reviews .on with the tuning aspects.


ontarget7 said:


> Maybe you can start a thread on the bow companies that you feel are lying. I’m sure it will be full of useful info.
> 
> Here is a Bowtech Invasion that is advertised at 3.9#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’m not sure if the bow is a certified weight or the scale is completely off calibration.
> 
> What I can say is the RX-3 and Invasion feel very similar in mass weight and their specs are both called out at 3.9#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BackvalleyJBT

Thanks for all the great reviews and tuning details on different bows. Keep up the good work. A lot of people appreciate the time you take to post videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter9264

Great input on the RX-3 Shane. I've been keeping up with this post due to since bow season I have not set foot in my pro shop, spending all my free time in the field. First day I have off and the weather is to bad to go out in the field I will have to go and see what they have if any in stock. I'm really interested in trying out all the RX-3 models and Helix models. Last year I was liking the Ultra probably because of my 30" draw length, it just worked the best for me. Keep us posted on your RX-3.


----------



## Adamsdjr

ontarget7 said:


> Maybe you can start a thread on the bow companies that you feel are lying. I’m sure it will be full of useful info.
> 
> Here is a Bowtech Invasion that is advertised at 3.9#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’m not sure if the bow is a certified weight or the scale is completely off calibration.
> 
> What I can say is the RX-3 and Invasion feel very similar in mass weight and their specs are both called out at 3.9#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For what it is worth I shot the RX-3 and the new Bowtechs yesterday. I weighted all three and the RX-3 weighted 0.35# less on shop scale than either of the Bowtechs. Based on their advertised weights that is very close to the difference expected.


----------



## jeepboii99

Adamsdjr said:


> For what it is worth I shot the RX-3 and the new Bowtechs yesterday. I weighted all three and the RX-3 weighted 0.35# less on shop scale than either of the Bowtechs. Based on their advertised weights that is very close to the difference expected.


More curious about how they stacked up against each other than weight? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr

jeepboii99 said:


> More curious about how they stacked up against each other than weight?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is for another thread.


----------



## General RE LEE

How is the valley?


----------



## cruizerjoy

I think the adjustable grip is a fantastic feature and wonder why it hasn't been done before now.


----------



## ontarget7

General RE LEE said:


> How is the valley?


#3 cam at 28” draw is great. Draw cycle in general is very nice and for me personally, I like it better than last year. With the larger sweeping cams they accomplished a smooth draw with a little more valley and managed to gain a little more speed. 

The wider limb stance has made a difference in proper cam placement for optimal range of tune settings. Definitely seeing less lateral nock travel throughout the draw cycle. This more desired cam placement probably will show less signs of cable wear that we saw on some of last year bows

Add the stiffer riser platform and you really have a stable platform. 

The grip just maybe the most comfortable in the business for me personally. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

The grip is same as last year? If so, that was a really nice feeling grip, and it only took a couple shots to sort out hand placement for consistency


----------



## hunter9264

roosiebull said:


> Can't you guys start a hoyt bashing thread somewhere rather than cluttering up this one? Let Shane share his review one the bow he is reviewing, you guys are basically calling him a liar. Plenty of other hoyt threads to post your numbers you got from some other source.. sheesh!
> 
> I'm curious about the hoyt that Shane is reviewing, at least I can feel like there is no bias attached to the review


Amen - Thanks roosiebull, Shane gives some good bias information and the Hoyt hatters come in like wolfs.


----------



## Goathollerbucks

ontarget7 said:


> I have a #2 cam on order in Storm but I’m sure it may be awhile. In the mean time, this will keep me occupied with diving into the setup and fine tuning process. Comparing speeds in the #3 cam to the #2 cam in the 28” slot as well as draw cycle etc.
> I couldn’t resist, as my first impression of the RX-3 was all good as I’ve been wanting to add a Carbon again but the last few years didn’t really impress me much.
> Most are slamming this years so far but I honestly feel it’s their best offering to date upon initial impressions to overall feel, draw cycle, noise and vibe. I also feel it is the best looking Carbon to date.
> 
> We shall see how it stacks up as I dive more into the finer points.
> If you have any questions other than bow finish [emoji16], feel free to ask away and will do my best to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stone looks absolutely amazing. A little darker than one would expect. Information I received from a rep is that the color could be going away? Or getting tweaked a bit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goathollerbucks

Also, I seen the storm on an rx3 ultra. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Goathollerbucks said:


> Also, I seen the storm on an rx3 ultra.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did you take any pics by chance?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goathollerbucks

deer310sg said:


> Did you take any pics by chance?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Negative. Apparently I wasn't supposed to see it 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

One step closer to dialing things in 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Here’s some numbers on a lighter arrow






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Here is a head to head speed comparison with the Triax of mine and it’s current specs using the same arrow. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

That extra 1/2" of draw made up the 3 fps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

deer310sg said:


> That extra 1/2" of draw made up the 3 fps?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yep, the RX-3 is coming in faster than my Triax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, the RX-3 is coming in faster than my Triax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is interesting! Is that electronic scale certified? (J/k! :wink


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> That is interesting! Is that electronic scale certified? (J/k! :wink


No, my Triax and all my other bows are just slow as well [emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed

cruizerjoy said:


> I think the adjustable grip is a fantastic feature and wonder why it hasn't been done before now.


it has. The pse syenergy grip was out in the early 90's and had left/right adjustability.


----------



## johnno

Reed said:


> it has. The pse syenergy grip was out in the early 90's and had left/right adjustability.


Yes I remember those - they were good grips.


----------



## zekezoe

Thank you Shane for your reviews. I look forward to reading all of your reviews, they always seem on point. I can’t believe you still do these reviews with all the negative Nancy’s like onepin. Keep the train rolling brother.


----------



## cruizerjoy

Reed said:


> it has. The pse syenergy grip was out in the early 90's and had left/right adjustability.


I didn't know that. I wonder why they gave it up. Cost maybe?


----------



## cruizerjoy

Sorry for getting ot. I cant wait to see how this bow shoots after Shane does his magic.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Very good info. as usual. Thanks Shane


----------



## Outsider

Shane what app are you using to calculate the speed?


----------



## Gamover06

zekezoe said:


> Thank you Shane for your reviews. I look forward to reading all of your reviews, they always seem on point. I can’t believe you still do these reviews with all the negative Nancy’s like onepin. Keep the train rolling brother.


was thinking the same thing. One guy I always read through his reviews and then you have these guys a just spit crud on it. It really gets old. hand full of people have to ruin it for dozens of others.


----------



## hunter9264

Thanks Shane for keeping us posted.


----------



## OR Archer1

0nepin said:


> Another 329fps at 30” 70lbs with a 358gr arrow and he also reported 4.4lbs


Those are my numbers. What you are failing to account for is the additional 34 grains of weight on the string between the loop(6gr), peep(10gr), and the new string damper(18gr as I only had one in). So calculating those into the equation its right at IBO.


----------



## zekezoe

Shot the rx3 today. I was expecting the rx3 to be a clone of the rx1. I was wrong, the rx3 is a clear step above the rx1 in every aspect, well maybe not the finish. The bow I shot was a 3 cam set at 70lbs. I was shocked at how easy it drew. At the shot was equally impressive. Hoyt has a good one this year. I then cranked the limb bolts all the way in and it peaked at 74.4 lbs. Is the 4lbs. over typical for this years hoyts?? I want to shoot 68 lbs. should I order a 65 or 70# bow?


----------



## jeepboii99

ontarget7 said:


> Here’s some numbers on a lighter arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a question for u. Seems like my string sits on the string stop. I noticed in yours it doesn’t. It that normal?https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181110/b6b6f7869bdba49158f648bff99fe7b0.jpg[/
IMG]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

As promised, I re-weighed the RX-3 (also the Helix and the Triax) on a hanging scale and then again on a postal scale in the shipping department. Those that want to believe the weights posted in the catalog should not read any further, and should not view the videos.

For those that still don't believe, please weigh a RX-3 and a Triax on the same scale and explain why there is only 0.15 lbs different when the RX-3 is supposed to weigh 3.9 and the Triax 4.4. Or weigh a RX-3 and a Ritual30 on the same scale and explain why the 3.9lb RX-3 actually weighs more than the 4.1lb Ritual30.

Videos:
RX-3 on hanging scale - 4.39 lbs Link
Triax on hanging scale - 4.56 lbs Link
RX-3 vs Triax on mail scale Link

I also removed and weighed the limb dampeners (2.14oz total), the shock pods (1.74oz total), and the whole string stop assembly (0.96 oz) , and those "accessories" totaled 4.84 oz (.3025 lbs) Link
The cardboard tag was an additional 0.17 oz Link for a grand total of .3131 lbs with everything that could be considered an "accessory" removed. That still leaves the RX-3 at 4.1lbs which is still .2lbs heavier than claimed.

Again, I personally don't care about an extra 1/2 pound here or there, but these are "reviews" so the information stated should be accurate. I already conceded that I was previously unsure about the accuracy of the weights I posted because I had not verified my scale, but I have now checked the scale against a 2nd scale, and also shown that something is amiss with Hoyt's claimed weights because even if both of my scales would be incorrect, that does not explain why both scales show an RX-3 as only 0.15 lbs less than a Triax when they should be 1/2 lb different, or why a RX-3 is heavier than at Ritual30 by .2lbs when it should be the opposite according to the published numbers.


----------



## nestly

zekezoe said:


> Shot the rx3 today. I was expecting the rx3 to be a clone of the rx1. I was wrong, the rx3 is a clear step above the rx1 in every aspect, well maybe not the finish. The bow I shot was a 3 cam set at 70lbs. I was shocked at how easy it drew. At the shot was equally impressive. Hoyt has a good one this year. I then cranked the limb bolts all the way in and it peaked at 74.4 lbs. Is the 4lbs. over typical for this years hoyts?? I want to shoot 68 lbs. should I order a 65 or 70# bow?


Last year, I compared a 50-60 lb RX-1 set at 60lbs to a 60-70lb RX-1 also set at 60lbs. They shot identical speeds, so my recommendation is to get the 70lb bow because there's no performance difference, and there's no guarantee you'll get a full 3 extra pounds out of a 65lb model.


----------



## 0nepin

Well there it is .i believe you .it makes sense because last year I picked up the rx1 and a stealth and the stealth felt insanely lighter .well done &#55357;&#56397;


nestly said:


> As promised, I re-weighed the RX-3 (also the Helix and the Triax) on a hanging scale and then again on a postal scale in the shipping department. Those that want to believe the weights posted in the catalog should not read any further, and should not view the videos.
> 
> For those that still don't believe, please weigh a RX-3 and a Triax on the same scale and explain why there is only 0.15 lbs different when the RX-3 is supposed to weigh 3.9 and the Triax 4.4. Or weigh a RX-3 and a Ritual30 on the same scale and explain why the 3.9lb RX-3 actually weighs more than the 4.1lb Ritual30.
> 
> Videos:
> RX-3 on hanging scale - 4.39 lbs Link
> Triax on hanging scale - 4.56 lbs Link
> RX-3 vs Triax on mail scale Link
> 
> I also removed and weighed the limb dampeners (2.14oz total), the shock pods (1.74oz total), and the whole string stop assembly (0.96 oz) , and those "accessories" totaled 4.84 oz (.3025 lbs) Link
> The cardboard tag was an additional 0.17 oz Link for a grand total of .3131 lbs with everything that could be considered an "accessory" removed. That still leaves the RX-3 at 4.1lbs which is still .2lbs heavier than claimed.
> 
> Again, I personally don't care about an extra 1/2 pound here or there, but these are "reviews" so the information stated should be accurate. I already conceded that I was previously unsure about the accuracy of the weights I posted because I had not verified my scale, but I have now checked the scale against a 2nd scale, and also shown that something is amiss with Hoyt's claimed weights because even if both of my scales would be incorrect, that does not explain why both scales show an RX-3 as only 0.15 lbs less than a Triax when they should be 1/2 lb different, or why a RX-3 is heavier than at Ritual30 by .2lbs when it should be the opposite according to the published numbers.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

Been buried with work
Hilarious we’re still on the weight thing. 
Especially since in the past I never even bother to check what they actually weigh. I rather go by feel in the hand more than anything.

Anyways, decided to strip the Triax down since I’m going to sell it and go back to Carbon. Will keep the #3 cam and will add the #2 when it comes in. 

Here is my scale with weighing the Triax bare bow
for those that give a rip 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



zekezoe said:


> Shot the rx3 today. I was expecting the rx3 to be a clone of the rx1. I was wrong, the rx3 is a clear step above the rx1 in every aspect, well maybe not the finish. The bow I shot was a 3 cam set at 70lbs. I was shocked at how easy it drew. At the shot was equally impressive. Hoyt has a good one this year. I then cranked the limb bolts all the way in and it peaked at 74.4 lbs. Is the 4lbs. over typical for this years hoyts?? I want to shoot 68 lbs. should I order a 65 or 70# bow?


I would have to say no, in general they are not that hot on max poundage and more on average 70 -71

It really is an improvement in so many ways most wont even realize it at first glance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Goathollerbucks said:


> The stone looks absolutely amazing. A little darker than one would expect. Information I received from a rep is that the color could be going away? Or getting tweaked a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’m hearing 8 weeks on the Storm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

jeepboii99 said:


> Got a question for u. Seems like my string sits on the string stop. I noticed in yours it doesn’t. It that normal?https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181110/b6b6f7869bdba49158f648bff99fe7b0.jpg[/
> IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This pic was during the tuning process and after bumping up peak weight. That’s what moved the aimstring slightly off the string stop.
> 
> After tune setting are verified I adjust it back to slightly touching.
> 
> That little difference you see really sees no difference in tune settings from slightly touching to slightly away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hey man, STOP all the RX3 praise. I don’t want to shoot it, because I’ll probably want to buy!
As usual I appreciate your efforts, looking good :thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



Mathias said:


> Hey man, STOP all the RX3 praise. I don’t want to shoot it, because I’ll probably want to buy!
> As usual I appreciate your efforts, looking good :thumbs_up


My hands have missed the Carbon in those dead of winter shooting sessions down range. But have had to pass the last few years on their carbons. 

They are definitely back up there. Shot feel and noise levels rival the Triax and tune settings are money where I would like to see them personally. 

The draw cycle surprised me as well. Speeds when comparing the two apple for apples the RX-3 is coming in 2-3 fps faster at my 28” draw and the draw cycle would go to the RX-3. 

So, back to Carbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Gamover06 said:


> was thinking the same thing. One guy I always read through his reviews and then you have these guys a just spit crud on it. It really gets old. hand full of people have to ruin it for dozens of others.



Yeah good old Onepin. He's a treat ain't he. If it's Hoyt he will be there to bash in some way or some form and then say how he thinks they're great but he just can't afford one. The truth is I'm impressed with the new riser design, and I'm glad Shane is excited about them again. For me I think it just a little to little to late. I don't believe they have advanced their cam system enough. To be honest they went backward as soon as they got rid of the modules and went rotary. With hybrid you just give up to much with a rotary mod. Their bows just keep getting heavier and heavier, yet they somehow thought it was a good idea to delete their limb pocket. Hoyt has always lead from the front, and set the industry standards and trends, but now they are just following an eastern whitetail hunting bow trend of "build em heavy" because we're just to dumb to add weight where it belongs. Also the grip on the Carbons this year went back ward. They say it's the same but it's not, it's deeper at the throat. Last years grip was the best in the industry in my opinion. One more little compromise for an entry level gimmick. If the shooters grip is wrong, fix the shooter, don't cover form flaws with a band aid. JMO- I will be seriously playing with other options this year for the first time in a VERY long time. It's like I've always said. "I will only promote/shoot what I believe is the best" I have no reason not to as long as all doors are open...


----------



## scpowerman

ontarget7 said:


> Been buried with work
> Hilarious we’re still on the weight thing.
> Especially since in the past I never even bother to check what they actually weigh. I rather go by feel in the hand more than anything.
> 
> Anyways, decided to strip the Triax down since I’m going to sell it and go back to Carbon. Will keep the #3 cam and will add the #2 when it comes in.
> 
> Here is my scale with weighing the Triax bare bow
> for those that give a rip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe this will end the debate on the weight thing so we can get on with this great review of a nice bow.


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah good old Onepin. He's a treat ain't he. If it's Hoyt he will be there to bash in some way or some form and then say how he thinks they're great but he just can't afford one. The truth is I'm impressed with the new riser design, and I'm glad Shane is excited about them again. For me I think it just a little to little to late. I don't believe they have advanced their cam system enough. To be honest they went backward as soon as they got rid of the modules and went rotary. With hybrid you just give up to much with a rotary mod. Their bows just keep getting heavier and heavier, yet they somehow thought it was a good idea to delete their limb pocket. Hoyt has always lead from the front, and set the industry standards and trends, but now they are just following an eastern whitetail hunting bow trend of "build em heavy" because we're just to dumb to add weight where it belongs. I will be seriously playing with other options this year for the first time in a VERY long time. It's like I've always said. "I will only promote/shoot what I believe is the best" I have no reason not to as long as all doors are open...


Sounds like you are where I was a few years back. 

This one is definitely reeling my in and a move in the right direction. Have always loved the Carbon feel. Seeing them come and go with tuning all the different bows and I told myself I would more than likely go Carbon again if they could get the kinks worked out. Well this year, at least for me, they did just that. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Appreciate your reviews but nothing wrong with a little fact checking .i will weigh one in the next couple days with other brands of bows all on the same scale .i have to see for myself.there nothing wrong with seeking the truth .well unless your a Democrat


ontarget7 said:


> Been buried with work
> Hilarious we’re still on the weight thing.
> Especially since in the past I never even bother to check what they actually weigh. I rather go by feel in the hand more than anything.
> 
> Anyways, decided to strip the Triax down since I’m going to sell it and go back to Carbon. Will keep the #3 cam and will add the #2 when it comes in.
> 
> Here is my scale with weighing the Triax bare bow
> for those that give a rip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

SheldonM said:


> Lol here he goes again, he will say this is the greatest bow ever made, then next month it will be a Mathews. Then the month after that a PSE, and finally then a Bowtech. Same thing every year.


If I have a fault it’s loving the sport [emoji6]

Lots of good options out there is a good thing as bows are very personal. 

Next time you feel ambitious you can start sharing your knowledge and tune breakdowns to help others [emoji16]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Yeah got me !!! Poor ole 0nepin can’t afford a hoyt carbon bow or any bow for that matter .maybe I should start a go fund me page so can be cool like you and have expensive carbon bow ? I will say since I have been in archery Hoyt has never really done anything to advance the industry except there carbon riser and that has been passed up now .PSE ,Bowtech and Mathews have been the leader in new technology.hoyts new technology has always been two years late


THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah good old Onepin. He's a treat ain't he. If it's Hoyt he will be there to bash in some way or some form and then say how he thinks they're great but he just can't afford one. The truth is I'm impressed with the new riser design, and I'm glad Shane is excited about them again. For me I think it just a little to little to late. I don't believe they have advanced their cam system enough. To be honest they went backward as soon as they got rid of the modules and went rotary. With hybrid you just give up to much with a rotary mod. Their bows just keep getting heavier and heavier, yet they somehow thought it was a good idea to delete their limb pocket. Hoyt has always lead from the front, and set the industry standards and trends, but now they are just following an eastern whitetail hunting bow trend of "build em heavy" because we're just to dumb to add weight where it belongs. Also the grip on the Carbons this year went back ward. They say it's the same but it's not, it's deeper at the throat. Last years grip was the best in the industry in my opinion. One more little compromise for an entry level gimmick. If the shooters grip is wrong, fix the shooter, don't cover form flaws with a gimmicky band aid. JMO- I will be seriously playing with other options this year for the first time in a VERY long time. It's like I've always said. "I will only promote/shoot what I believe is the best" I have no reason not to as long as all doors are open...


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> Appreciate your reviews but nothing wrong with a little fact checking .i will weigh one in the next couple days with other brands of bows all on the same scale .i have to see for myself.there nothing wrong with seeking the truth .well unless your a Democrat


LOL 

I would suggest you start a thread on all the different bows out and their certified mass weights, verified with certified scales. [emoji16]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

scpowerman said:


> Maybe this will end the debate on the weight thing so we can get on with this great review of a nice bow.


Crazy, isn’t it !

I don’t have certified weights and don’t have certified scales. Hell, if I give a bows peak weight and let-off, that’s not even certified. Not sure if I can move past this. 

I apologize for all the none certified equipment I have used and all the false info over the years. 

Here are a few highlights that I’m enjoying about this bow. 

1) Really liking the looks of the new riser design. With it looking good it also has function. It is far stiffer than previous risers and is easily noticeable while pressing them. 

2) Overall balance has always been one of my favorite initial standouts on the Hoyt’s

3) It feels light in the hand for how much beefier and stronger the riser looks. 

4) The grip is my favorite in the industry hands down

5) The easy of draw for speeds is really good with a very generous valley. Really easy to hold at full draw with the 85% let-off mods

6) Triax quiet and lack of vibe is the best they have ever produced

7) The wider limb stance has really made a big improvement on cam placement from side to side. Along with a stiffer riser paved the way for less lateral nock travel movement throughout the draw cycle. 

8) Cam synch is more ideal in the tune settings to yield excellent down range vertical group spreads

I feel you will see some really good feedback and not just opinions once you see more people actually spending some time with the RX-3 series. 
More quality than some might realize. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77

Nice to hear the positive feedback Shane! Thank you for all the info you put out there, I respect your opinions as you are very unbiased!! 

I like you have not been impressed with the offerings as of late from Hoyt. I just last year went from my ‘14 CST to the RX1 turbo. This was the first time since ‘14 I felt they were heading the right direction with the turbo (wasn’t impressed with the RX1 so much and also the turbo choice is not for speed more for feel).

You sure have my wheels turning on the RX3. Plus for me the speed difference is negligible so if the RX3 feels good I may have to switch. Gonna head to shoot one soon. 

Thanks again for all the info you share!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy

Great review Shane. Are you expecting the #2 cam to be equally as good ? I'm close to pulling the trigger on a ultra with the #2 but have none to shoot beforehand. Thank you


----------



## ontarget7

jhands77 said:


> Nice to hear the positive feedback Shane! Thank you for all the info you put out there, I respect your opinions as you are very unbiased!!
> 
> I like you have not been impressed with the offerings as of late from Hoyt. I just last year went from my ‘14 CST to the RX1 turbo. This was the first time since ‘14 I felt they were heading the right direction with the turbo (wasn’t impressed with the RX1 so much and also the turbo choice is not for speed more for feel).
> 
> You sure have my wheels turning on the RX3. Plus for me the speed difference is negligible so if the RX3 feels good I may have to switch. Gonna head to shoot one soon.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info you share!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep me posted 

I’m pretty sure you are going to notice quite the difference this year. 

On a side note, just make sure when testing the draw length modules are all in their right positions. It does have a little feedback if not and it’s easy to be out when shops are always switching them 

Thanks [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

huntertroy said:


> Great review Shane. Are you expecting the #2 cam to be equally as good ? I'm close to pulling the trigger on a ultra with the #2 but have none to shoot beforehand. Thank you


I’m really hoping the #2 cams hit the same tune setting range as the #3’s. My gut tells me from what I’m seeing in the #3 cam it will follow suite. [emoji1360]

I’m thinking you will be golden but can’t say for certain without testing it out. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

huntertroy said:


> Great review Shane. Are you expecting the #2 cam to be equally as good ? I'm close to pulling the trigger on a ultra with the #2 but have none to shoot beforehand. Thank you


Same here!


----------



## BowRod

Any idea how the feel & performance is effected, if at all, at the lower end of the draw length setting. I'm a 27" draw & hate that Hoyt quite offering a #1 cam. Haven't bought a new one since but am always looking to upgrade. My Alpha Elite RKT, CST 34 & Pro Edge Elite just keep pounding! LOV'EM. All #1 cam.


----------



## ontarget7

BowRod said:


> Any idea how the feel & performance is effected, if at all, at the lower end of the draw length setting. I'm a 27" draw & hate that Hoyt quite offering a #1 cam. Haven't bought a new one since but am always looking to upgrade. My Alpha Elite RKT, CST 34 & Pro Edge Elite just keep pounding! LOV'EM. All #1 cam.


Currently in my 28” draw setting in the #3 cam I’m getting IBO equivalent speeds out of it. I would expect if the #2 cams follow suite you would be good at 27”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

SheldonM said:


> Lol here he goes again, he will say this is the greatest bow ever made, then next month it will be a Mathews. Then the month after that a PSE, and finally then a Bowtech. Same thing every year.


that isn't Shane's fault i don't think, it's a testament to what is available these days.


----------



## rookcaca

I have been a member for a while, I don't post much but always appreciate others effort and opinion. I just started to utilize the ignore feature. Some people are really bias, and don't contribute much, other than strife.




THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah good old Onepin. He's a treat ain't he. If it's Hoyt he will be there to bash in some way or some form and then say how he thinks they're great but he just can't afford one. The truth is I'm impressed with the new riser design, and I'm glad Shane is excited about them again. For me I think it just a little to little to late. I don't believe they have advanced their cam system enough. To be honest they went backward as soon as they got rid of the modules and went rotary. With hybrid you just give up to much with a rotary mod. Their bows just keep getting heavier and heavier, yet they somehow thought it was a good idea to delete their limb pocket. Hoyt has always lead from the front, and set the industry standards and trends, but now they are just following an eastern whitetail hunting bow trend of "build em heavy" because we're just to dumb to add weight where it belongs. Also the grip on the Carbons this year went back ward. They say it's the same but it's not, it's deeper at the throat. Last years grip was the best in the industry in my opinion. One more little compromise for an entry level gimmick. If the shooters grip is wrong, fix the shooter, don't cover form flaws with a band aid. JMO- I will be seriously playing with other options this year for the first time in a VERY long time. It's like I've always said. "I will only promote/shoot what I believe is the best" I have no reason not to as long as all doors are open...


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

jhands77 said:


> Nice to hear the positive feedback Shane! Thank you for all the info you put out there, I respect your opinions as you are very unbiased!!
> 
> I like you have not been impressed with the offerings as of late from Hoyt. I just last year went from my ‘14 CST to the RX1 turbo. This was the first time since ‘14 I felt they were heading the right direction with the turbo (wasn’t impressed with the RX1 so much and also the turbo choice is not for speed more for feel).
> 
> You sure have my wheels turning on the RX3. Plus for me the speed difference is negligible so if the RX3 feels good I may have to switch. Gonna head to shoot one soon.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info you share!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also bought the Turbo this year because I liked the draw cycle much better than the standard RX1. Can't wait to shoot the RX3 to see if it's worth putting my Turbo in backup position!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Definitely more forgiving to vertical nock travel. 
Not changing tune settings at all from the CX Maxima BLU RZ’s, then putting a Maxima Red SD bareshaft through paper and getting clean results as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPoster

I ordered a lefty Ultra in Storm and was told 6-8 weeks back on release day. We'll see. As far as how the RX-3 compares to the RX-1, I shot them side by side and it's noticeably better in every way. It's much quieter, much less hand shock (it did kick out a bit tho), and smoother feel on the draw. The only thing I'm not sure of is how the Ultra will feel compared to the standard RX-3. Since I have a 31" draw that is my only option, but my dealer did not have any Ultra's in to try. They didn't have any in Storm either so I'm just going off what the pics on hoyt.com look like, but I think I'm going to be very happy with it as the EV2 I saw looked great. As far as mass weight is concerned, it feels light. I didn't even think to put a scale to it, but after holding it and shooting it I don't see any reason to. I plan on doing a review once mine comes in and gets tuned up, but my impression from the shop with real world comparison shooting was the RX-3 is the best carbon hoyt has ever made, and I don't think it's even close.

Aesthetics are personal, and everyone's taste is different, so saying it "looks" better than something else is totally pointless as it's different for everyone. That said, when I saw the reveal video I wasn't impressed with the look of the new riser. I was actually disappointed in it. But when I went in to the shop to shoot it and handle it, it's a completely different story. The overall width and stance of the riser/limbs is awesome, vastly different from the previous generations. It has a much more stout, sturdy look to it (more akin to the wide limbed Prime Logic). It's hard to explain, but the aesthetics of holding it out in front of you feel like you're holding a much more impressive piece of equipment than the view from the profile (side view) would suggest.


----------



## deer310sg

RPoster said:


> I ordered a lefty Ultra in Storm and was told 6-8 weeks back on release day. We'll see. As far as how the RX-3 compares to the RX-1, I shot them side by side and it's noticeably better in every way. It's much quieter, much less hand shock (it did kick out a bit tho), and smoother feel on the draw. The only thing I'm not sure of is how the Ultra will feel compared to the standard RX-3. Since I have a 31" draw that is my only option, but my dealer did not have any Ultra's in to try. They didn't have any in Storm either so I'm just going off what the pics on hoyt.com look like, but I think I'm going to be very happy with it as the EV2 I saw looked great. As far as mass weight is concerned, it feels light. I didn't even think to put a scale to it, but after holding it and shooting it I don't see any reason to. I plan on doing a review once mine comes in and gets tuned up, but my impression from the shop with real world comparison shooting was the RX-3 is the best carbon hoyt has ever made, and I don't think it's even close.
> 
> Aesthetics are personal, and everyone's taste is different, so saying it "looks" better than something else is totally pointless as it's different for everyone. That said, when I saw the reveal video I wasn't impressed with the look of the new riser. I was actually disappointed in it. But when I went in to the shop to shoot it and handle it, it's a completely different story. The overall width and stance of the riser/limbs is awesome, vastly different from the previous generations. It has a much more stout, sturdy look to it (more akin to the wide limbed Prime Logic). It's hard to explain, but the aesthetics of holding it out in front of you feel like you're holding a much more impressive piece of equipment than the view from the profile (side view) would suggest.


Great to hear. Wanna shoot a #2 cam, 60 lb'er. I think they pleasing to the eye also.
Weight, not deal breaker for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Haven’t had a chance to get out past 40 yards yet but 40 is looking great and I like the pin float so far setup like this. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlfredShooter30

Looks like a sweet rig. My next hunting bow will probably be one of these!


----------



## Esteban9770

I shot a RX1, Ritual 30, Triax, Helix, Option 6, RX3, and an RX1 Turbo today and walked out with a Verde RX3. 70#, 28 3/4"
Really liked it. Gonna pair nicely with the SR6 next year.


----------



## roosiebull

Shane, is this your personal bow? i thought you mentioned one in storm.... getting a second?

curious how it feels when you mount a quiver, whether you notice the weight of it or not. that was my biggest beef with the triax, it pulled quiver side too much, and needed a side bar to straighten that out, and that was with a tightspot as tight as i could mount it


----------



## ontarget7

AlfredShooter30 said:


> Looks like a sweet rig. My next hunting bow will probably be one of these!


Thanks !



Esteban9770 said:


> I shot a RX1, Ritual 30, Triax, Helix, Option 6, RX3, and an RX1 Turbo today and walked out with a Verde RX3. 70#, 28 3/4"
> Really liked it. Gonna pair nicely with the SR6 next year.


Congrats [emoji1360]



roosiebull said:


> Shane, is this your personal bow? i thought you mentioned one in storm.... getting a second?


I decided to take the Elavated 2 in the #3 cam and placed an order on the Storm #2 cam [emoji16]





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcycle

Thank you for the info your provided Shane. You do a very thorough and I believe non bias review that the vast majority of us here enjoy and appreciate. Don't pay any attention to a few insecure guys behind their keyboards. It would be pointless. 
Thanks


----------



## roosiebull

both in the standard rx-3 model or will the other be an ultra or turbo?


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Shane, is this your personal bow? i thought you mentioned one in storm.... getting a second?
> 
> curious how it feels when you mount a quiver, whether you notice the weight of it or not. that was my biggest beef with the triax, it pulled quiver side too much, and needed a side bar to straighten that out, and that was with a tightspot as tight as i could mount it


I’m just running a 3 arrow Tight Spot right now and you can pull it in really tight. Not having any issues with bow balance at all. 

The overall balance is what sealed the deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> both in the standard rx-3 model or will the other be an ultra or turbo?


Both standard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bcycle said:


> Thank you for the info your provided Shane. You do a very thorough and I believe non bias review that the vast majority of us here enjoy and appreciate. Don't pay any attention to a few insecure guys behind their keyboards. It would be pointless.
> Thanks


[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

thanks, sorry for all the questions, haha


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> thanks, sorry for all the questions, haha


All good [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Got a chance to shoot the rx3 today. I noticed a pronounced bump and dump into the valley. Did you notice it Shane? Just wondering if it was just an untuned bow or if it’s just a more aggressive cam this year. I really wanted to like this bow but I ended up leaning toward the new Prime logic for a smoother draw cycle.


----------



## ontarget7

NewMexicoHunter said:


> Got a chance to shoot the rx3 today. I noticed a pronounced bump and dump into the valley. Did you notice it Shane? Just wondering if it was just an untuned bow or if it’s just a more aggressive cam this year. I really wanted to like this bow but I ended up leaning toward the new Prime logic for a smoother draw cycle.


I’m really not seeing one at all
Draw force curve shows a nice gradual taper

What draw length ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

28.5


----------



## ontarget7

NewMexicoHunter said:


> 28.5


I’ve tried it at 28.5 so I would have to say no, I didn’t have that impression 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Right on. I’ll have some more time next weekend. I’m gonna try and spend some more time shooting them before I decide which route I’m gonna go. It was pretty vibe free and definitely a super quiet bow. That Prime was pretty impressive as well. Thanks for the quick reply. Have you shot the turbo yet?


----------



## ontarget7

NewMexicoHunter said:


> Right on. I’ll have some more time next weekend. I’m gonna try and spend some more time shooting them before I decide which route I’m gonna go. It was pretty vibe free and definitely a super quiet bow. That Prime was pretty impressive as well. Thanks for the quick reply. Have you shot the turbo yet?


Primes have a smooth draw and a higher holding weight so it will feel like a more consistent pull with less of a transition into the valley. 

Haven’t shot the turbo
May just order 80# limbs for the RX-3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw679

Great review! I wasn't sure but it looked your speed test was without a peep installed? Just wondering. Those numbers are awesome! 28" 71 lb 287? That's impressive! Thanks for the info!


----------



## johnno

Outsider said:


> Shane what app are you using to calculate the speed?


Its Archery Pal.


----------



## ontarget7

drw679 said:


> Great review! I wasn't sure but it looked your speed test was without a peep installed? Just wondering. Those numbers are awesome! 28" 71 lb 287? That's impressive! Thanks for the info!


Just didn’t have a current pic of the overall setup at the time I posted the speeds. It was with the peep installed. 

Seems like the numbers are back up where they need to be. Comparing with two other bows I have on hand that have the same IBO specs, the Invasion and Triax, the RX-3 is actually coming in a touch faster than both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Be interested to get your impressions of the #2 cam. I like it. Just out of curiosity why would you want 2 different cams on the same model? I always try to keep my bows identical other than maybe draw weight.


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Be interested to get your impressions of the #2 cam. I like it. Just out of curiosity why would you want 2 different cams on the same model? I always try to keep my bows identical other than maybe draw weight.


The #3 for late season cold weather trips. 
Mainly getting both so I can have a really good comparison of the two throughout the upcoming year. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

You do the dedicated sportsman so you can do the late hunt on the front?


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> You do the dedicated sportsman so you can do the late hunt on the front?


Extended archery on the front. 
Hoping to head up this coming Friday. 
Rut should be close to full swing and will see if I can find one for the RX-3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Total weight and ready to hunt 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman

This is a little off topic but I've gotta know, what peep is that? looks huge.


----------



## ontarget7

scpowerman said:


> This is a little off topic but I've gotta know, what peep is that? looks huge.


I don’t believe they make them anymore
It’s 1/4” but at the angle at full draw it’s a little less and matches the Xero perfect











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy

Sorry if I missed it but did you feel a noticeable difference with the more weight forward design


----------



## nestly

huntertroy said:


> Sorry if I missed it but did you feel a noticeable difference with the more weight forward design


I did the one finger balance test (illustrated below from the RX-1 promo video) and the RX-1 and the RX-3 both balanced in both directions (front-to-back and top-to-bottom) which means they both have essentially the same amount of "weight forward". Their aluminum counterparts (HyperForce and Helix) are both heavy toward the string side of the grip and immediately roll off.


----------



## Doebuster

I’m interested to see ur speeds compared to right out of the box . Seen several reviews of the rx3 and the speeds were way off like 15fps . My rx1 was a turd in a the speed dept . Hopefully Hoyt didn’t inflate the speeds this year !


----------



## ontarget7

huntertroy said:


> Sorry if I missed it but did you feel a noticeable difference with the more weight forward design


Shooting both I feel the weight moved forward has helped with pin float. This is probably the easiest Carbon at least for me to hold on target. 



Doebuster said:


> I’m interested to see ur speeds compared to right out of the box . Seen several reviews of the rx3 and the speeds were way off like 15fps . My rx1 was a turd in a the speed dept . Hopefully Hoyt didn’t inflate the speeds this year !


I’ll let the rest of the guys give you certified numbers. 

What I can tell you is it’s faster than my Triax or Invasions and they are rated the same. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

For what it’s worth the balance test laying it flat is not the weight forward they are referring to. 

The weight forward is pushing the weight more in front of the grip as your holding the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> For what it’s worth the balance test laying it flat is not the weight forward they are referring to.
> 
> The weight forward is pushing the weight more in front of the grip as your holding the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the weight was "forward" of the grip, the Rx-1 and RX-3 would not balance on a finger, they would roll forward toward the front of the bow. Rx1 and rx3 (standard models) are balanced both ways at the grip. Neither tips toward the top limb or toward the bottom limb and neither tips toward the front or toward the back....as shown in the pic above.

Like I said, I actually tried it with both bows on Friday so if one has "weight forward" then they both do because RX1 and RX3 both balance on a fingertip in both directions


----------



## ontarget7

Anyone can draw a Plumb line with the bow and it’s easy to see how the design and the weight is forward compared to the RX-1. 

It’s not hard to see



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

That along with the stiffer riser and wider limb stance makes pin float shine on the RX-3. It’s seems to be a really stable platform on target when comparing their other carbons




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> Anyone can draw a Plumb line with the bow and it’s easy to see how the design and the weight is forward compared to the RX-1.
> 
> It’s not hard to see


No, you can definitely not tell where the balance point of a bow will be by simply "drawing a plumb line", especially not with a hollow carbon/aluminum composite riser that has more than one thickness to the carbon parts, as well as aluminum embedded within the carbon shell. Neither the wall thickness, nor the aluminum parts are visible from the exterior. An engineer with access to the specific weights and locations of all the different materials used in the bow and their precise distribution throughout the bow could calculate the balance points, but there's no way for "us" to find them except to place them on an object and find where they balance, and when doing that, the front/back weight distribution is virtually identical for the RX-1 and RX-3, and that point is within the grip. The HyperForce and Helix have very similar profiles, but the balance point does not fall on a physical location you can touch, it's out in free space behind the grip.

A much simpler example that demonstrates the inability to estimate the center of balance is an arrow. If you don't know what's inside the arrow, ie the size and material of the insert, and the wall thickness of the shaft, it's impossible to find the balance point of the arrow without actually balancing it on something.

Generic bow with front-rear balance point within the grip/handle similar to the RX1 & 3


----------



## ontarget7

I would agree on your reference to Carbon and the weight forward design possibilities varying. 

However I would disagree with the RX-1 and RX-3 being the same in this area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> I would agree on your reference to Carbon and the weight forward design possibilities varying.
> 
> However I would disagree with the RX-1 and RX-3 being the same in this area.


So go to the shop and put a bare RX-1 and a bare RX-3 on your fingertip if you don't believe it. I did it Friday. RX1-and RX-3 will balance on your fingertip in both directions as shown in the Hoyt videos, Dudley's RX-1 video, and the pic I posted earlier. I don't know of any other bows that will balance on your fingertip in both directions without falling off, and that includes the RX-1's aluminum sister HyperForce, and RX-3's aluminum sister Helix. It's not precisely the same point, but it's very close. In any case, it's all a moot point anyway unless someone is shooting barebow without any sights/rests/stabs because as soon as you add any of those things, the "balance" and weight distribution go out the window.


----------



## ontarget7

nestly said:


> So go to the shop and put a bare RX-1 and a bare RX-3 on your fingertip if you don't believe it. I did it Friday. RX1-and RX-3 will balance on your fingertip in both directions as shown in the Hoyt videos, Dudley's RX-1 video, and the pic I posted earlier. I don't know of any other bows that will balance on your fingertip in both directions without falling off, and that includes the RX-1's aluminum twin HyperForce, and RX-3's aluminum twin Helix.


Already have many times and I don’t need to go to a shop and check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> Already have many times and I don’t need to go to a shop and check.


So are you saying you found one (or both) of them won't balance on your fingertip in both directions from the grip as shown in the videos/pics? I'm 15 minutes from the shop and I'm not working tomorrow if that's your assertion.


----------



## ontarget7

That is correct, they have a different balancing point in the way the weight is transferred when comparing the two. 

You can even see it throughout the draw cycle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

It’s definitely a more balanced system throughout the draw cycle with quite a bit less riser deflection when under the load of the draw cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I'm a Mathew's fanboy when I do shoot compounds anymore...but this is the nicest looking carbon riser bow Hoyt has produced. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drw679

Thanks for the info! numbers look great. How does the draw cycle/valley compare to the Triax? I have a a Triax and need at least the amount of let off and valley that the Triax has. Also, are you interested in the Turbo at all?


----------



## ontarget7

drw679 said:


> Thanks for the info! numbers look great. How does the draw cycle/valley compare to the Triax? I have a a Triax and need at least the amount of let off and valley that the Triax has. Also, are you interested in the Turbo at all?


The draw between the RX-3 and Triax are very similar but I would give the slight edge in bigger valley to the RX-3. The Triax would Edge it out with a touch more let-off. They are coming in at roughly a pound difference in let-off. Both peaking at 71# with holding weight on the Triax 11# and the RX-3 at 12#. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Extended archery on the front.
> Hoping to head up this coming Friday.
> Rut should be close to full swing and will see if I can find one for the RX-3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to see photos!


----------



## jeepboii99

I was at my local shot getting my rx-3 arrows setup. I had them go back through the specs they measured my draw weight at 68lbs maxed out. How is this when u guys are getting 70-71 out of there’s? There explanation is that Hoyt has made it where it’s 1-2 lbs off from the max of 70 to decrease limbs failures. Is this tru or is it possible there scale is off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

jeepboii99 said:


> I was at my local shot getting my rx-3 arrows setup. I had them go back through the specs they measured my draw weight at 68lbs maxed out. How is this when u guys are getting 70-71 out of there’s? There explanation is that Hoyt has made it where it’s 1-2 lbs off from the max of 70 to decrease limbs failures. Is this tru or is it possible there scale is off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fake News [emoji16]

Have your shop do this

If you want it to peak out at 70-71 add twist to the cables. Once in your desired range, then resynch the cams since the ratio will be slightly different from control cable to buss cable when putting equal twist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

ontarget7 said:


> The lateral side adjustments in the grip are looking like they are equal to about 2 full twist in one side of the yoke, give or take depending how much load that side maybe under already.
> 
> Actually a cool feature to tailor your tune settings a certain way.
> 
> Nice touch [emoji106][emoji2533]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Sugru customized, overmold grip for my Anarchies that I shifted the center to the side about 1/8 to customize it to my natural grip pressure. Works like a charm. Cool to see a company make an adjustable grip like that from the factory.


----------



## Huntinsker

nestly said:


> So are you saying you found one (or both) of them won't balance on your fingertip in both directions from the grip as shown in the videos/pics? I'm 15 minutes from the shop and I'm not working tomorrow if that's your assertion.


Looking forward to that video. Might as well hang them on a good scale too :wink:


----------



## ontarget7

Huntinsker said:


> I have a Sugru customized, overmold grip for my Anarchies that I shifted the center to the side about 1/8 to customize it to my natural grip pressure. Works like a charm. Cool to see a company make an adjustable grip like that from the factory.


Nice [emoji1360]

It will be an overlooked feature for many but some will help tremendously. Definitely a cool feature 

Grip position is better on the RX-3, and seems to aid in the distribution of weight. Giving a more balance throughout the draw cycle over the RX-1. 

Pin float is really good for its mass weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> I want to see photos!


Going into this area blind so we shall see how it pans out [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE

Shane,

Hoyt has dropped the wider string angle from their marketing on the new bows. Are you able to get anchored comfortably without dipping your head forward? I am interested in the Ultra because my hope is the 34" will have a string angle similar to a 38" ATA.


----------



## ontarget7

General RE LEE said:


> Shane,
> 
> Hoyt has dropped the wider string angle from their marketing on the new bows. Are you able to get anchored comfortably without dipping your head forward? I am interested in the Ultra because my hope is the 34" will have a string angle similar to a 38" ATA.


Can’t say that the 34 is going to feel like a 38” bow for string angle cause more than likely it’s not. However I know quite a few guys with long draw lengths that have zero issues with their 34” ATA. 
Only you can really decide this. 

I know the string angle on the RX3 is a very noticeable difference from the Triax even at only 2” difference in ATA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE

ontarget7 said:


> Can’t say that the 34 is going to feel like a 38” bow for string angle cause more than likely it’s not. However I know quite a few guys with long draw lengths that have zero issues with their 34” ATA.
> Only you can really decide this.
> 
> I know the string angle on the RX3 is a very noticeable difference from the Triax even at only 2” difference in ATA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I REALLY like my Triax so it's not going anywhere. If I do a RX-3 Ultra I will purchase outright without trading the Triax. The Triax is my favorite bow I've owned to date. The only thing I can say negative about the Triax is the string angle but its still not bad at all, especially for a 28" ATA. The RX-3 will be my range and everything else bow and the Triax my hunting rig. I hunt out of Millennium hang on stands with large seats. When I flip the seat up to take shots behind the tree the Triax works great. Anything with a longer ATA the string hits the seat.


----------



## bcase4

I would have to agree that the pin float on the RX-1 was horrible. Took me no time to trade that thing off for a Double XL. Best move I've ever made...


----------



## ontarget7

General RE LEE said:


> Thank you. I REALLY like my Triax so it's not going anywhere. If I do a RX-3 Ultra I will purchase outright without trading the Triax. The Triax is my favorite bow I've owned to date. The only thing I can say negative about the Triax is the string angle but its still not bad at all, especially for a 28" ATA. The RX-3 will be my range and everything else bow and the Triax my hunting rig. I hunt out of Millennium hang on stands with large seats. When I flip the seat up to take shots behind the tree the Triax works great. Anything with a longer ATA the string hits the seat.


I agree, the Triax is definitely a great bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Well just shot the Rx3 and stealth through a pro chrono many times to get a good idea of what it will shoot with #3 cams and I brought my stealth for comparison .both bow were set up exactly the same .28” 70lbs 423gr arrow .281.7 for the Rx3 and 299.8 for the stealth.i really like the grip on the Rx3 and the looks .hand shock and noise I give a slight edge to the stealth but it has axion limb dampers ,both were pretty dead .the Rx3 is a much better bow imho than the rx1.good job hoyt .just for fun I shot the RX3 at 30” dL and the speed was 302.5fps .the finish is definitely not what you would expect but I’m not that picky.i left not really disappointed like I did last year after shooting the Rx1.hoyt is moving in the right direction.


----------



## Seadonist

Just shot the RX-3 and I was pretty impressed with what Hoyt put out this year. It stacked at the beginning of the draw cycle but that really didn’t bother me. What blew me away was how quiet and dead in the hands it was at the shot. Grip felt very nice, settled right into the sweet spot in my hand. Didn’t chrono it but the shop owner said that they’re hitting IBO. I shot it next to the Bowtech SR6 and the PSE carbon flagship bow. IMO, the RX-3 was the quietest one and the most dead in hands. Going to shoot it next to the Vertix when it comes in but I would have no problem shooting the RX-3 next season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy

0nepin said:


> Well just shot the Rx3 and stealth through a pro chrono many times to get a good idea of what it will shoot with #3 cams and I brought my stealth for comparison .both bow were set up exactly the same .28” 70lbs 423gr arrow .281.7 for the Rx3 and 299.8 for the stealth.i really like the grip on the Rx3 and the looks .hand shock and noise I give a slight edge to the stealth but it has axion limb dampers ,both were pretty dead .the Rx3 is a much better bow imho than the rx1.*good job hoyt* .just for fun I shot the RX3 at 30” dL and the speed was 302.5fps .the finish is definitely not what you would expect but I’m not that picky.i left not really disappointed like I did last year after shooting the Rx1.*hoyt is moving in the right direction*.


Wait... Did hell just freeze over?


----------



## 1KNIGHT

That_TN_Guy said:


> Wait... Did hell just freeze over?


:set1_applaud:


----------



## nestly

For those interested in the earlier debate about whether the RX-3 has more "weight forward" than the RX-1, or whether both/either would balance in both directions on your finger tip, here's the video. 
The only thing I mis-spoke about was the balance of the Helix. It appears it would actually balance front-back on the grip like the RX-1 and RX-3, but since the CG is above the grip anyway, I didn't make the effort to find it's exact 2-axis balance point.


----------



## sambone

1KNIGHT said:


> :set1_applaud:


One pin getting soft on Hoyt?? I agree with him. The grip is great and its a pleasure to shoot. But the Stealth easily outperforms it and is a better bow IMO. This is only my opinion. Please do not get offended and go crazy on me. 
#nosoyboys


----------



## ontarget7

nestly said:


> For those interested in the earlier debate about whether the RX-3 has more "weight forward" than the RX-1, or whether both/either would balance in both directions on your finger tip, here's the video.
> The only thing I mis-spoke about was the balance of the Helix. It appears it would actually balance front-back on the grip like the RX-1 and RX-3, but since the CG is above the grip anyway, I didn't make the effort to find it's exact 2-axis balance point.


So it appears from your testing their is a cant difference both ways. From front to back and top to bottom. The rod is still holding due to the material in the grip but still shows the difference in balance from one to another. 

Same results here

Now put them in a drawboard and you will see the RX3 balances really well throughout the draw cycle in comparison to the RX-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

You will also see less riser flex under a load than the RX-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon

Quick question, How do you adjust the let off from 80%-85% on the RX-3 and what do you guys prefer?


----------



## Kris87

0nepin said:


> Well just shot the Rx3 and stealth through a pro chrono many times to get a good idea of what it will shoot with #3 cams and I brought my stealth for comparison .both bow were set up exactly the same .28” 70lbs 423gr arrow .281.7 for the Rx3 and 299.8 for the stealth.i really like the grip on the Rx3 and the looks .hand shock and noise I give a slight edge to the stealth but it has axion limb dampers ,both were pretty dead .the Rx3 is a much better bow imho than the rx1.good job hoyt .just for fun I shot the RX3 at 30” dL and the speed was 302.5fps .the finish is definitely not what you would expect but I’m not that picky.i left not really disappointed like I did last year after shooting the Rx1.hoyt is moving in the right direction.


Which cam on your Stealth? EC or SE?


----------



## ASAGHUNT

Any idea why Hoyt says this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

ASAGHUNT said:


> Any idea why Hoyt says this?


They don't want you to add or remove twists from the main buss cable on the ZT cams because it "could" cause twisting of the lower buss yoke. At best, twisting of the lower buss yoke would cause one of the dual lower cable stops to contact the buss yoke ahead of the other side.... at worse, a twisted lower buss yoke could rub, or snag the cam. I'm not sure why they are making a distinction between the ZT pro and the Hyper ZT in this case because they both have the lower split buss and both have the same potential problems if the lower yoke is twisted excessively


----------



## ASAGHUNT

Oh ok I read that wrong. I thought it was saying you couldn’t add twists to the top yokes if the bottom cam is hitting first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

nestly said:


> For those interested in the earlier debate about whether the RX-3 has more "weight forward" than the RX-1, or whether both/either would balance in both directions on your finger tip, here's the video.
> The only thing I mis-spoke about was the balance of the Helix. It appears it would actually balance front-back on the grip like the RX-1 and RX-3, but since the CG is above the grip anyway, I didn't make the effort to find it's exact 2-axis balance point.


Seems pretty clear they're basically the same. Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

Just leaving out one thing. Grip position has changed :wink:


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> Just leaving out one thing. Grip position has changed :wink:


Not in relationship to the balance point of the bow.


----------



## ontarget7

nestly said:


> Not in relationship to the balance point of the bow.


This changed the way the weight is distributed. 
I’m not trying to argue the point I’m more trying to point out why it tunes better, holds better etc. 

Now whether this is a huge factor for some, I will let them be the judge of that. 

With that said, there is definitely a difference that is noticeable when comparing the two. 

As more people get the time with them I would bet most come to a similar conclusion of the improvements over last year. 

Not even close to the same bow in so many different ways. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’ve had a few asking how I’m serving in my HDX cord. 
I’m actually not 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve had a few asking how I’m serving in my HDX cord.
> I’m actually not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny, that what I did with my HHA Virtus on my RX-1. I guess the technical instructions are, I just stick it in there. Lol. I'm surprised how well it stayed all through hunting season.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> That's funny, that what I did with my HHA Virtus on my RX-1. I guess the technical instructions are, I just stick it in there. Lol. I'm surprised how well it stayed all through hunting season.




Yep, did the RX-1’s the same 

I’m sure some will say it’s wrong but it works and it’s simple to fix in the field if need be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, did the RX-1’s the same
> 
> I’m sure some will say it’s wrong but it works and it’s simple to fix in the field if need be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it may not be as solid as some methods, but i like it for the ability to fix it in the field. if something pulls that free, it would have to get pulled pretty hard. that's a slick idea


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks for all the info so far. Any plans to test the RX3 Ultra?


----------



## ontarget7

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks for all the info so far. Any plans to test the RX3 Ultra?


I don’t get much time with my work load these days so unless I pick up one for a target rig, more than likely not. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Boarbon said:


> Quick question, How do you adjust the let off from 80%-85% on the RX-3 and what do you guys prefer?


Not sure if this got answered but good question! On the RX-1 you had to switch to 80% modules....sold separately. But I did like them better than the 85s. Not sure the 80s are needed on the RX-3, at least based in my experience so far....unless of course you're in a state that doesn't allow 85% letoff....


----------



## Boarbon

PAKraig said:


> Not sure if this got answered but good question! On the RX-1 you had to switch to 80% modules....sold separately. But I did like them better than the 85s. Not sure the 80s are needed on the RX-3, at least based in my experience so far....unless of course you're in a state that doesn't allow 85% letoff....


Thanks, I'm in Florida but hunt other states. I prefer the 80% let off pulling harder on the release. 85% just seems to loose. IMO


----------



## Huntinsker

Boarbon said:


> Thanks, I'm in Florida but hunt other states. I prefer the 80% let off pulling harder on the release. 85% just seems to loose. IMO


You could have 90% letoff and still stay strong on the back wall. Let off has nothing to do with how your execute a release, only how much holding weight you have.


----------



## Boarbon

Huntinsker said:


> You could have 90% letoff and still stay strong on the back wall. Let off has nothing to do with how your execute a release, only how much holding weight you have.


True bu,t the more let off the more slack the string becomes and I get lazy and stop pulling hard against the back wall creating bad shots. But that me.


----------



## PAKraig

Huntinsker said:


> You could have 90% letoff and still stay strong on the back wall. Let off has nothing to do with how your execute a release, only how much holding weight you have.


I know it changed the DFC a bit on the RX-1, which smoothed out the little bit of a hump it had. That was my biggest reason for the switch. 

I don't suppose the RX-1 80% mods would fit on the RX-3, would they?? :embara:


----------



## brokenlittleman

My question is does changing the mods from 85 to 80 change the tune of the bow?


----------



## nestly

You can also advance the rotating mod up to 2 positions and leave the draw stops alone to increase holding weight. I have friends that do that on their target bows to increase holding weight, and that's how Hoyt gets you from 80% to 75% anyway with the ZT cam. You may or may not like the feel, but they will shoot fine, and so it's worth a try before investing in mods.


----------



## PAKraig

nestly said:


> You can also advance the rotating mod up to 2 positions and leave the draw stops alone to increase holding weight. I have friends that do that on their target bows to increase holding weight, and that's how Hoyt gets you from 80% to 75% anyway with the ZT cam. You may or may not like the feel, but they will shoot fine, and so it's worth a try before investing in mods.


2 positions? That seems like a lot. 1 position though, that makes sense. Used to do the opposite with my older Bowtechs (Destroyers/Invasion.) 

Speaking of, Shane, how's my Invasion doing?? :shade:


----------



## General RE LEE

I look forward to a Mathews Traverse vs RX-3 Ultra comparison one day. Sorry for the thread hijack carry on.


----------



## That_TN_Guy

General RE LEE said:


> I look forward to a Mathews Traverse vs RX-3 Ultra comparison one day. Sorry for the thread hijack carry on.


+1 for that shootout.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Speaking of, Shane, how's my Invasion doing?? :shade:


Looking great 
I did put Prodigy limbs on it and it’s 87# 

In great shape
Actually will be for sale along with a few others 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Looking great
> I did put Prodigy limbs on it and it’s 87#
> 
> In great shape
> Actually will be for sale along with a few others
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, but is that a certified 87#s?? 

I'm just running 1 bow this year, spent too much time with too many bows last year...


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Yeah, but is that a certified 87#s??
> 
> I'm just running 1 bow this year, spent too much time with too many bows last year...


87.6# with limb bolts backed out .1875 
Caliper is certified as well 

I’m just way to busy to spend the time with different bows. Lots of solid choices but I see me back to Carbon. Missed them to be honest. Just glad they really did their homework on this one. 

It’s a winner for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Shot the whole line yesterday. They are VERY impressive. Quietest, deadest Hoyts ever produced.


----------



## nestly

PAKraig said:


> 2 positions? That seems like a lot. 1 position though, that makes sense. ...


Depends on the preference. Short pegging 2 holes on the Hyper ZT cam is still a longer valley than Hoyt Spirals. I'm waiting on a lower letoff kit for a Proforce that I'm not liking because I can't get enough holding weight for my taste.


----------



## ASAGHUNT

I just finished tuning my new RX3 (with some help from Shane) 










In order to get to the initial settings that he mentioned at the beginning of this post I had to add several twists in the top yokes and top cable. Initial peak weight was around 68 lbs (verified that my LCA digital scale varies)

Initially, the top yoke legs didn’t seem to have many twists.....

Once I got peak weight up to an average of 71 lbs, I set centershot, cam pre-lean, and nock height to match The settings that Shane started with. Shot through paper...



















Then I added a half twist to the top left yoke leg....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman

Nice to see these bows are tuning well. I shot the Helix the other day and was very impressed with it also.


----------



## jeepboii99

ASAGHUNT said:


> I just finished tuning my new RX3 (with some help from Shane)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to the initial settings that he mentioned at the beginning of this post I had to add several twists in the top yokes and top cable. Initial peak weight was around 68 lbs (verified that my LCA digital scale varies)
> 
> Initially, the top yoke legs didn’t seem to have many twists.....
> 
> Once I got peak weight up to an average of 71 lbs, I set centershot, cam pre-lean, and nock height to match The settings that Shane started with. Shot through paper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added a half twist to the top left yoke leg....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would I explain this to my shot so I can get in the 70lb range



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASAGHUNT

In my case the axle to axle length was a good bit longer than spec. This along with the low peak weight indicated that the cables needed to be twisted up. I would think that there’s a good chance the bow you buy will be closer to 70 lbs. If not, you could ask them to add twists to get to your preferred peak weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

THE ELKMAN said:


> Shot the whole line yesterday. They are VERY impressive. Quietest, deadest Hoyts ever produced.


How is the turbo? That's the one that has my interest this year.


----------



## ontarget7

ASAGHUNT said:


> I just finished tuning my new RX3 (with some help from Shane)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to the initial settings that he mentioned at the beginning of this post I had to add several twists in the top yokes and top cable. Initial peak weight was around 68 lbs (verified that my LCA digital scale varies)
> 
> Initially, the top yoke legs didn’t seem to have many twists.....
> 
> Once I got peak weight up to an average of 71 lbs, I set centershot, cam pre-lean, and nock height to match The settings that Shane started with. Shot through paper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added a half twist to the top left yoke leg....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent work 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ASAGHUNT said:


> I just finished tuning my new RX3 (with some help from Shane)


Man would you look at the finish on that one! Sharp!!


----------



## Huntinsker

jeepboii99 said:


> How would I explain this to my shot so I can get in the 70lb range
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have to explain it to your shop, don't bother going back there because they're incompetent. It's bow teching 101 that if a bow isn't reaching max weight for the limbs that the harnessing is the incorrect length and needs adjusted. 99% of the time, just a couple twists in the cables will bring a bow the couple pounds that it's short. In the rare case that the string is way short, the draw weight will be low, the letoff will be way low and the DL will probably be short so it's not hard to spot a short string either, except that it's a much rarer case than long cables.


----------



## roosiebull

THE ELKMAN said:


> Shot the whole line yesterday. They are VERY impressive. Quietest, deadest Hoyts ever produced.


how is the turbo cam this year? if i go that route, i'm thinking a turbo, #3 cam for my 28.5" draw.... but shooting the ultra may change that also.


----------



## sambone

roosiebull said:


> how is the turbo cam this year? if i go that route, i'm thinking a turbo, #3 cam for my 28.5" draw.... but shooting the ultra may change that also.


Im the same as you.. 28.5" and the one that has my interest is the Turbo.. If the draw cycle is close to the regular RX-3, its a no brainer. But then again, I keep telling myself "NO NEW BOW"


----------



## jeepboii99

Huntinsker said:


> If you have to explain it to your shop, don't bother going back there because they're incompetent. It's bow teching 101 that if a bow isn't reaching max weight for the limbs that the harnessing is the incorrect length and needs adjusted. 99% of the time, just a couple twists in the cables will bring a bow the couple pounds that it's short. In the rare case that the string is way short, the draw weight will be low, the letoff will be way low and the DL will probably be short so it's not hard to spot a short string either, except that it's a much rarer case than long cables.


Yea I’m gonna give it a try. Usually when I go up there they are kind like deer in the headlights. I asked them did they paper tune they gave a hesitant yes. And they tied a QAD ULTRA and it looks like my fletching is contacting the drop away piece. Other than Cabela’s that might be the only pro shop around plus that’s where I bought my bow at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

roosiebull said:


> how is the turbo cam this year? if i go that route, i'm thinking a turbo, #3 cam for my 28.5" draw.... but shooting the ultra may change that also.


I'm hoping to shoot one by this weekend. Was planning to check one out tomorrow, but winter storm is going to hamper that....


----------



## roosiebull

PAKraig said:


> I'm hoping to shoot one by this weekend. Was planning to check one out tomorrow, but winter storm is going to hamper that....


keep us posted!


----------



## jeepboii99

Are the turbo models out yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

jeepboii99 said:


> Yea I’m gonna give it a try. Usually when I go up there they are kind like deer in the headlights. I asked them did they paper tune they gave a hesitant yes. And they tied a QAD ULTRA and it looks like my fletching is contacting the drop away piece. Other than Cabela’s that might be the only pro shop around plus that’s where I bought my bow at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never a better time to learn to do your own work than now. Especially if you're just going to be wasting money at an inept shop that could be spent on tools to do your own stuff.


----------



## Paso Archer

I currently have a Hoyt Hyperforce and I thoroughly enjoy the way it feels and shoot. I do have a problem with the bow and hope that you or someone out there may have a suggestion or two. The buss cable and the control cable serving wares out right at the roller guard length of travel after about 600 to 700 shots. I found that if I used First String X-itWire with Spectra Halo serving at the point of contact, the problem seems to go away. Any thought or suggestion to this issue?


----------



## sambone

Paso Archer said:


> I currently have a Hoyt Hyperforce and I thoroughly enjoy the way it feels and shoot. I do have a problem with the bow and hope that you or someone out there may have a suggestion or two. The buss cable and the control cable serving wares out right at the roller guard length of travel after about 600 to 700 shots. I found that if I used First String X-itWire with Spectra Halo serving at the point of contact, the problem seems to go away. Any thought or suggestion to this issue?


It sounds like you just answered your own question... Use First String x-itwire with Spectra Halo serving


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

Lately I’ve been trying to pin point some vibe and feedback that I wasn’t getting before with the RX-3. 
Well finally narrowed it down to the stabilizer. I’ve been taking a liking to the 18” stab and the pin float is really good but the movement out front upon the shot is transferred to the Xero as well as stab vibe. 

Wanting to keep my stab length I’ve decided to give the Quivalizer another go. It appears they have improved the hood and arrow grabber. Hoping the arrows stay put this time around. It completely eliminated the vibe that was transferring to the longer stab and in return resinating even through the Xero. 

Due to shot follow through I still find my arrows hit my bow arm after the shot but not the end of the world. It also shaved .5# off the total weight of my hunting setup. 

Just figured I would share my findings if others come across a similar situation. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Finally got things dialed in from 50-80 yards

50 yards









60 yards









70 yards









80 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Laugh at the quivilizer all you want but it’s the real deal and does exactly what it says. The arrows hitting my arm on follow through is my biggest gripe but it really doesn’t matter to me and I have the hood slid back a few inches so I probably get it more than you. 
Following this cause it will probably be a month or two before I get some real time behind a rx3. Looks promising but time will tell.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

What did Forest Gump say.......


----------



## crazyj789

So far I have been shooting this bow everyday for a week. I could not be happier with the RX3. This is my first Hoyt!


----------



## Huntinsker

Paso Archer said:


> I currently have a Hoyt Hyperforce and I thoroughly enjoy the way it feels and shoot. I do have a problem with the bow and hope that you or someone out there may have a suggestion or two. The buss cable and the control cable serving wares out right at the roller guard length of travel after about 600 to 700 shots. I found that if I used First String X-itWire with Spectra Halo serving at the point of contact, the problem seems to go away. Any thought or suggestion to this issue?


Make sure the cables are routed correctly and there's not a sharp spot on the rollers. If that's good, all you can do is serve them again. I like to use .007" Halo but you'd probably get even better life out of .008 Powergrip though it may have a "feel" to it on the draw. It's tough stuff though and grips very well, as the name implies.


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> Laugh at the quivilizer all you want but it’s the real deal and does exactly what it says. The arrows hitting my arm on follow through is my biggest gripe but it really doesn’t matter to me and I have the hood slid back a few inches so I probably get it more than you.
> Following this cause it will probably be a month or two before I get some real time behind a rx3. Looks promising but time will tell.


Looks like they’ve improved a couple things from their original release. I still would like to see a more snug fit for the smaller diameter arrows. Will see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

rmscustom said:


> Laugh at the quivilizer all you want but it’s the real deal and does exactly what it says. The arrows hitting my arm on follow through is my biggest gripe but it really doesn’t matter to me and I have the hood slid back a few inches so I probably get it more than you.
> Following this cause it will probably be a month or two before I get some real time behind a rx3. Looks promising but time will tell.


Can't you just turn the arrow grippers around to the other side so they're on the cable side of the bow and wouldn't hit your arm?


----------



## ontarget7

crazyj789 said:


> So far I have been shooting this bow everyday for a week. I could not be happier with the RX3. This is my first Hoyt!


It’s refreshing to see how well they did this year in the improvements. 

Congrats !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Huntinsker said:


> Can't you just turn the arrow grippers around to the other side so they're on the cable side of the bow and wouldn't hit your arm?


Off set stab position on them and you wouldn’t want the extra weight on your sight side. You would be fighting Keeping everything level at full draw. 

Opposite side of the sight is money at full draw for level every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

ontarget7 said:


> Off set stab position on them and you wouldn’t want the extra weight on your sight side. You would be fighting Keeping everything level at full draw.
> 
> Opposite side of the sight is money at full draw for level every time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on answer for huntinsker.


----------



## Huntinsker

ontarget7 said:


> Off set stab position on them and you wouldn’t want the extra weight on your sight side. You would be fighting Keeping everything level at full draw.
> 
> Opposite side of the sight is money at full draw for level every time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good points. Never played with a quivalizer.


----------



## trial153

The quiverlizer is awsome from a shooting stand point. From a practical stand point I like a traditional quiver. The one issue I had with the quiverlizer was in the wind on in an open WY unit for a few days. It was enough to make me switch bows out to a regular stablizer set up. If I didn't have another bow at camp I would have had to shoot it with the quiver in the upright postion. Not the end of world for hunting distances.
I feel like the quiverlizer servers as quiver, front stabilizer and side bar all in one. Love the weight savings.


----------



## ASAGHUNT

Quick question about the drop away rest on Hoyt bows. This is my first Hoyt, so I’m not sure if it only happens on this specific riser design. Does your timing cord pull/slide against the riser at the end of the draw cycle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ASAGHUNT said:


> Quick question about the drop away rest on Hoyt bows. This is my first Hoyt, so I’m not sure if it only happens on this specific riser design. Does your timing cord pull/slide against the riser at the end of the draw cycle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my RX3, the way I have it setup, yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Lately I’ve been trying to pin point some vibe and feedback that I wasn’t getting before with the RX-3.
> Well finally narrowed it down to the stabilizer. I’ve been taking a liking to the 18” stab and the pin float is really good but the movement out front upon the shot is transferred to the Xero as well as stab vibe.
> 
> Wanting to keep my stab length I’ve decided to give the Quivalizer another go. It appears they have improved the hood and arrow grabber. Hoping the arrows stay put this time around. It completely eliminated the vibe that was transferring to the longer stab and in return resinating even through the Xero.
> 
> Due to shot follow through I still find my arrows hit my bow arm after the shot but not the end of the world. It also shaved .5# off the total weight of my hunting setup.
> 
> Just figured I would share my findings if others come across a similar situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm REALLY considering a quivalizer, will they grab a 5mm axis ok? the concept is legit to me.... i know people will make fun of them, but they solve a couple issues that matter


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> i'm REALLY considering a quivalizer, will they grab a 5mm axis ok? the concept is legit to me.... i know people will make fun of them, but they solve a couple issues that matter


I know guys that use the Axis arrows with them and they’ve been good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

thanks. not a fan of the look myself, but i like the function, and that wins every time with me. always thought they would be the best quiver for a triax


----------



## THE ELKMAN

fountain said:


> How is the turbo? That's the one that has my interest this year.


It is short. But other than that it is great just like the others. My favorite cam by far from Hoyt this year.


----------



## PAKraig

THE ELKMAN said:


> It is short. But other than that it is great just like the others. My favorite cam by far from Hoyt this year.


Is the Turbo cam almost identical to last year's Turbo cam? Draw cycle as well?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Yes


----------



## zacha79

I was able to get into a shop yesterday and shoot this bow. Something did stand out to me, and I wish i got a picture. The split buss cable at the bottom section, where you mounted your drop away cord, was twisted up pretty good. At least with how the bow was setup when i shot it, there would have been no way to put a drop away cord into that section. It was twisted up to just past the rubber silencer. Does this seem like it's happening on some of the rx3's or was this bow maybe just tuned incorrectly at the shop?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

need photo. Sounds like shop though


----------



## jeepboii99

zacha79 said:


> I was able to get into a shop yesterday and shoot this bow. Something did stand out to me, and I wish i got a picture. The split buss cable at the bottom section, where you mounted your drop away cord, was twisted up pretty good. At least with how the bow was setup when i shot it, there would have been no way to put a drop away cord into that section. It was twisted up to just past the rubber silencer. Does this seem like it's happening on some of the rx3's or was this bow maybe just tuned incorrectly at the shop?


I noticed my cord rubbing the riser at full draw..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Is your cord inside the riser?


----------



## jeepboii99

fountain said:


> Is your cord inside the riser?


It’s to the left of it. On Either side it would rub, Just curious if there is a better location for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

jeepboii99 said:


> It’s to the left of it. On Either side it would rub, Just curious if there is a better location for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The outside is quite a bit better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

It’s almost time and the RX-3 will be hungry for some mule deer in the rut











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUE HUNT

Tag


----------



## rmscustom

ontarget7 said:


> It’s almost time and the RX-3 will be hungry for some mule deer in the rut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! Probably see you on the Hoyt Facebook page with a kill in the next few days


----------



## johnno

ontarget7 said:


> I know guys that use the Axis arrows with them and they’ve been good


.......they're all I ever use...no problems...BTW...how do you guys hit your arm with the arrows?..never happened even with a loose grip and allowing the bow to tilt forward after the shot...


----------



## ontarget7

johnno said:


> .......they're all I ever use...no problems...BTW...how do you guys hit your arm with the arrows?..never happened even with a loose grip and allowing the bow to tilt forward after the shot...
> 
> View attachment 6654123


If my forearms were smaller it would probably clear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

get em!


----------



## ASAGHUNT

Sighted in today. It’s shooting really well so far. I’m really impressed with the lack of vibration/hand shock. Ive mostly shot Bowtech and although this bow sounds different at the shot, it’s pretty dang quiet. (I’m shooting 465 grain arrows)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

ASAGHUNT said:


> Sighted in today. It’s shooting really well so far. I’m really impressed with the lack of vibration/hand shock. Ive mostly shot Bowtech and although this bow sounds different at the shot, it’s pretty dang quiet. (I’m shooting 465 grain arrows)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like its shooting low and left. LOL


----------



## ASAGHUNT

I’m not that picky at 70 yards lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

I wouldn't be either. Nice shooting and nice bow. Hope it works great for ya.


----------



## ASAGHUNT

Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ASAGHUNT said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Bowtech are you coming from? RX3 is next on my list but my Realm was quiet and vibe free. A little bit nervous to be honest.


----------



## ontarget7

ASAGHUNT said:


> Sighted in today. It’s shooting really well so far. I’m really impressed with the lack of vibration/hand shock. Ive mostly shot Bowtech and although this bow sounds different at the shot, it’s pretty dang quiet. (I’m shooting 465 grain arrows)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice [emoji1363][emoji1363][emoji1363]

Froze my rear off today. Only small bucks today and a handful of does. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASAGHUNT

My most recent Bowtech is the Realm. I can’t really see much difference in vibration between the two. 

To me, the Hoyt has a different sound (I’m guessing it’s the tone of the carbon vs aluminum). But both are pretty quiet, just different. 

The draw on the RX3 really surprised me. It’s very smooth and feels about 5 lbs less than it’s actually drawing. The Realm felt more stiff on the draw (performance mode) to me. 

I’ll probably be selling my Realm. I seem to hold steadier with the Hoyt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ASAGHUNT said:


> My most recent Bowtech is the Realm. I can’t really see much difference in vibration between the two.
> 
> To me, the Hoyt has a different sound (I’m guessing it’s the tone of the carbon vs aluminum). But both are pretty quiet, just different.
> 
> The draw on the RX3 really surprised me. It’s very smooth and feels about 5 lbs less than it’s actually drawing. The Realm felt more stiff on the draw (performance mode) to me.
> 
> I’ll probably be selling my Realm. I seem to hold steadier with the Hoyt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ended up selling my Realm before I could compare directly, but I know the 3 head less vibration/handshock than the 1. I enjoy the draw on both though, so will have to see!


----------



## ontarget7

For what it’s worth the RX-3 aims as well as the Primes and I would even say a touch better. Pin float is crazy good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Shane Knows His stuff and is a Great Asset to Archerytalk!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

Can you tell in any different in brace height from last year bow


----------



## deer310sg

ontarget7 said:


> For what it’s worth the RX-3 aims as well as the Primes and I would even say a touch better. Pin float is crazy good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx shane! You thinkin the ultra being better?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

deer310sg said:


> Thx shane! You thinkin the ultra being better?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I’m saying even the RX-3 holds better. Haven’t played with the Ultra much to elaborate on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

I have a Rx3 ultra with turbo cams on order......or ateast my shop owner, who is on hoyts pro staff is getting it for me so. I'm more than stoked.


----------



## ontarget7

deer310sg said:


> Thx shane! You thinkin the ultra being better?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I may order an RX3 Ultra for target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

bowtecher82nd said:


> Shane Knows His stuff and is a Great Asset to Archerytalk!


I agree, always look forward to his reviews, teaches a person a lot of the ins and outs of what he reviews, and has been around enough to break down every little aspect, which is easy for me to overlook even after shooting a certain bow.


----------



## roosiebull

friednoodle67 said:


> He will write his things, say the RX3 is the best, then next month he will do the same for the Vertix, then he will say he’s done with archery. 3 months later the Bowtech will be the best. *


and offer up a TON of info in the process, he's a bow junky and there are lots of awesome bows on the market right now, so it's understandable.... and you will????…… nothing?


----------



## johnno

ontarget7 said:


> If my forearms were smaller it would probably clear


Onya Popeye.....LOL...:wink:


----------



## brokenlittleman

HbDane said:


> I have a Rx3 ultra with turbo cams on order......or ateast my shop owner, who is on hoyts pro staff is getting it for me so. I'm more than stoked.


Was wondering if this could be done. Please make sure you do an update when you get this. Curious how it turns out and performs.


----------



## tedguinn

While waiting for my lefty RX 3 to arrive I want to build a wall mounted rack. Would someone please measure between the two red dots so I know where to place the pegs. Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

tedguinn said:


> View attachment 6655909
> 
> 
> While waiting for my lefty RX 3 to arrive I want to build a wall mounted rack. Would someone please measure between the two red dots so I know where to place the pegs. Thanks


Back of limb pocket top to bottom is 27.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedguinn

Perfect thanks


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



bowtecher82nd said:


> Shane Knows His stuff and is a Great Asset to Archerytalk!


Thanks for the kind words guys !

No luck on this trip
However, getting out and gear testing along with some cardio is always good !!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

brokenlittleman said:


> Was wondering if this could be done. Please make sure you do an update when you get this. Curious how it turns out and performs.


Depends on draw length


----------



## brokenlittleman

THE ELKMAN said:


> Depends on draw length


28"


----------



## ontarget7

The more I’m comparing the new cams with others I’m going to put them up there with the Evolves in easy of draw to performance ratio. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman

ontarget7 said:


> The more I’m comparing the new cams with others I’m going to put them up there with the Evolves in easy of draw to performance ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's encouraging news. Have you got a chance to shoot the Turbo model? Curious on your thoughts of the draw on them compared to the standard cams.


----------



## roosiebull

brokenlittleman said:


> That's encouraging news. Have you got a chance to shoot the Turbo model? Curious on your thoughts of the draw on them compared to the standard cams.


Elkman mentioned the turbo cam was really nice again this year


----------



## brokenlittleman

roosiebull said:


> Elkman mentioned the turbo cam was really nice again this year


Thx


----------



## That_TN_Guy

ontarget7 said:


> The more I’m comparing the new cams with others I’m going to put them up there with the Evolves in easy of draw to performance ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa, are you trying to incite a riot?


----------



## Boarbon

I'll be going through this thread to set up my RX-3 Ultra and my buddy when they get in. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rmscustom

ontarget7 said:


> The more I’m comparing the new cams with others I’m going to put them up there with the Evolves in easy of draw to performance ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that’s a bold statement. Must be a pretty big improvement cause my evolve 35 smokes my buddies rx1 ultra #2 cam in both departments. 
He’ll be getting a rx3 ultra soon. I’ll be very interested in the results cause I’m not brand loyal just best loyal.


----------



## ontarget7

That_TN_Guy said:


> Whoa, are you trying to incite a riot?


Just telling it like I see it. They have increased the valley and managed to gain a little more speed. They draw darn easy IMO. Will definitely be ordering 80# limbs for my #3 cam RX3 



rmscustom said:


> Well that’s a bold statement. Must be a pretty big improvement cause my evolve 35 smokes my buddies rx1 ultra #2 cam in both departments.
> He’ll be getting a rx3 ultra soon. I’ll be very interested in the results cause I’m not brand loyal just best loyal.


I’ve owned 5 different Evolve cam bows so I got a good feel for them. 
Ease of draw to performance it’s the best Hoyt cam to date. 

Not sure what brand loyal has to do with anything ? 
Draw cycle is only one aspect of purchasing a bow. If that’s what one bases their purchase on I would say the two are fairly comparable 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

This thread is gonna make me spend money I shouldn’t


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

Well I finally shot the RX-3 today and man was I impressed with the draw cycle. It is quieter than my RX-1. I also shot the new Mathews and the Mathews is extremely quiet but it’s draw cycle at 60lbs was worse than the 70 pound RX-3. I’m debating if I want to sell the RX-1 and get the 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrp

agree on the draw cycle.


----------



## 0nepin

The draw on the Rx3 with number 3 cams is nice but the speed is not there compared to evolve cams .i just shot them the other day setup exactly the same and the evolve cams were a good bit faster .


ontarget7 said:


> The more I’m comparing the new cams with others I’m going to put them up there with the Evolves in easy of draw to performance ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

0nepin said:


> The draw on the Rx3 with number 3 cams is nice but the speed is not there compared to evolve cams .i just shot them the other day setup exactly the same and the evolve cams were a good bit faster .
> 
> 
> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I’m comparing the new cams with others I’m going to put them up there with the Evolves in easy of draw to performance ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Apples to apples? What are the details? Does this mean Hoyts are missing advertised speed? Hoyt is usually pretty good at hitting their numbers.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Predator said:


> Apples to apples? What are the details? Does this mean Hoyts are missing advertised speed? Hoyt is usually pretty good at hitting their numbers.


"It means": Look at who's posting said information... LMAO!


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> "It means": Look at who's posting said information... LMAO!


Agreed ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’ve had some asking if you can press the new Hoyt’s with standard fingers and the answers is, YES. 

They will be correcting their literature on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Cams look same size and shape as the Maitland cams. Wonder if they perform the same.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I'm sure they're identical...


----------



## Predator

THE ELKMAN said:


> "It means": Look at who's posting said information... LMAO!


Fair point. I just thought I'd see if he'd actually be willing to post the details backing up the general statement.

That said, I'm not buying that these cams match up with the evolve cams on draw cycle vs. performance across the board. I've never met a hybrid cam that can sniff the evolve cam in that regard. When I say across the board I mean at all DL combos. Shane's reporting sounds good here but I'm really interested in how the #2 cam draws in the higher end of the range (27.5" for me specifically) on both the RX-3 and the turbo version. The specs look good and Shane's feedback here is very positive but he's in the 3 cam and I'm concerned about what the draw cycle and valley will feel like on the #2. Unfortunately most dealers tend to carry bows in the 3 cam not the 2 and to make matters worse, my local dealer is an old codger than won't let anyone test shoot new bows. Period. You heard me right - crazy isn't it. You can draw them with a safety release but you can't actually fire them. He's a huge Hoyt guy and he says Hoyt has a good enough reputation that you should just trust them and buy or order a bow without having shot it. The old guy is nutty.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I have personally preferred the draw cycle on all of the #2 cams over the #3 cams including these ones, but potato, pototo. I would be far less concerned with the draw cycle on hybrids that only have 2 cams to cover all draw lengths, similar to entry level low end bows and the old PSE model which was highly flawed to say the least. My concern would lie in the tuning across the wide range of draw lengths they are loading on one cam size. But to be fair Shane is low in the #3 cam and getting good results. I just wish Hoyt wouldn't have left so many holes in their line up.


----------



## ontarget7

Predator said:


> Fair point. I just thought I'd see if he'd actually be willing to post the details backing up the general statement.
> 
> That said, I'm not buying that these cams match up with the evolve cams on draw cycle vs. performance across the board. I've never met a hybrid cam that can sniff the evolve cam in that regard. When I say across the board I mean at all DL combos. Shane's reporting sounds good here but I'm really interested in how the #2 cam draws in the higher end of the range (27.5" for me specifically) on both the RX-3 and the turbo version. The specs look good and Shane's feedback here is very positive but he's in the 3 cam and I'm concerned about what the draw cycle and valley will feel like on the #2. Unfortunately most dealers tend to carry bows in the 3 cam not the 2 and to make matters worse, my local dealer is an old codger than won't let anyone test shoot new bows. Period. You heard me right - crazy isn't it. You can draw them with a safety release but you can't actually fire them. He's a huge Hoyt guy and he says Hoyt has a good enough reputation that you should just trust them and buy or order a bow without having shot it. The old guy is nutty.


Will keep you posted when my #2 cam on order comes in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> Will keep you posted when my #2 cam on order comes in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shane. I will look forward to your report.


----------



## ontarget7

Just a reminder guys and gals

The literature was an oversight in regards to not allowing the use of standard fingers on the EZ Press. 

This literature will be changed and standard fingers will be OK on the RX-3 series 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Switching things up and throwing the HHA on with a lens along with a shorter stab. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

was there something you didn't care for before, or just changing it up?


----------



## whack n stack

ontarget7 said:


> Switching things up and throwing the HHA on with a lens along with a shorter stab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, are you running soft nocks inside the loop? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> was there something you didn't care for before, or just changing it up?


No, just switching things up for more testing. Just gives me an idea of different characteristics with varying setups. 
With the lens I like to hone in on pin float


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

whack n stack said:


> Shane, are you running soft nocks inside the loop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Just one on top right now. Not seeing any issues either way, with or without. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

ontarget7 said:


> Just one on top right now. Not seeing any issues either way, with or without.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks. That speaks to the solid nock travel on this year's cam.

Have you been able to test nock travel in several different dl's? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



whack n stack said:


> Excellent, thanks. That speaks to the solid nock travel on this year's cam.
> 
> Have you been able to test nock travel in several different dl's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes, they finally nailed the cam. Back to very consistent throughout. 

Still waiting on my #2 cam to come in so I can see how that plays out. 

To elaborate on vertical nock travel which is a huge improvement. The wall, although not as solid as I limb stop or OD binary I’m finding excellent vertical group spreads with pin float as you pull through the shot being excellent. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

So far I’ve tested several different arrows to see how improved nock travel is in this years RX-3 and it’s such a vast improvement in forgiveness it’s not even close. 

For instance, I can take a 5/16 OD shaft, 5 mm and a micro bareshaft and still remain true to a perfect bullet hole. 

This years ZT Pro cam and grip position change is a huge improvement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

When these get in more hands I believe the reports will be a common theme of how forgiving they are. I feel this is due to a couple things. When you can take a 300, 330 and 350 spine and in different shaft diameters then get very little change from one to another from a tuning standpoint is just a testament to how friendly lateral and vertical nock travel are. This is a far cry from the last few years if not ever. Then add the crazy good pin float and you will have a very shooter friendly bow in the hands of many archers. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77

ontarget7 said:


> When these get in more hands I believe the reports will be a common theme of how forgiving they are. I feel this is due to a couple things. When you can take a 300, 330 and 350 spine and in different shaft diameters then get very little change from one to another from a tuning standpoint is just a testament to how friendly lateral and vertical nock travel are. This is a far cry from the last few years if not ever. Then add the crazy good pin float and you will have a very shooter friendly bow in the hands of many archers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is all great to hear!! I especially like hearing the pin float is good as I was worried about that being a 30” ata this year [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sight tape getting dialed in

20 yards 









60 yards





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

excellent shooting!


----------



## zernzm08

How are the strings holding up?


----------



## ontarget7

zernzm08 said:


> How are the strings holding up?


Strings are holding up well. A little slight rotation to the peep through the draw cycle but I just compensate for it at brace. 
No wear like some of them last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUE HUNT

Shane how was the pin float with the short stab and where they the same weight.


----------



## Ryjax

Shane - When first shooting the RX-3, did you notice a audible “pop” at the shot? I am wondering if the one I played with wasn’t tuned correctly, or if it’s a noise that goes away after a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

TRUE HUNT said:


> Shane how was the pin float with the short stab and where they the same weight.


I’m just starting to compare the two with a lens so it’s more noticeable. Will keep you posted



Ryjax said:


> Shane - When first shooting the RX-3, did you notice a audible “pop” at the shot? I am wondering if the one I played with wasn’t tuned correctly, or if it’s a noise that goes away after a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really haven’t noticed anything that stands out. Actually really quiet. Not quite Triax quiet but close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> excellent shooting!


Thanks

It was to windy to reach out to 100 yards. Elevation was money to verify sight tapes but I was getting 8” or so wind drift at 100. 

Hoping to stretch it out on a calm day to analyze a little more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

ontarget7 said:


> I’m just starting to compare the two with a lens so it’s more noticeable. Will keep you posted
> 
> 
> 
> I really haven’t noticed anything that stands out. Actually really quiet. Not quite Triax quiet but close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like I need to tinker with that one a little bit. Maybe the pop was my brain telling me I don’t need another bow [emoji23][emoji23]

As always, thank you for sharing your knowledge. I always enjoy keeping up with your threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder

Sorry if this was covered already but do you think the helix ultra will behave the same as the RX3 as far as nock travel benefits?
Thanks Shane :thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

Gruder said:


> Sorry if this was covered already but do you think the helix ultra will behave the same as the RX3 as far as nock travel benefits?
> Thanks Shane :thumbs_up


I haven’t actually had quality time with one but do to grip location, same cam, and limb stance I would say yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

TRUE HUNT said:


> Shane how was the pin float with the short stab and where they the same weight.


After analyzing pin float and hold with a lens I feel the shorter stab is working out better. Stays put longer on the X. Easy to get on target and stay there so less time through the shot process. 

The Triax I still prefer with the longer stab but will not use it on the RX3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

After analyzing pin float and hold with a lens I think I’m going to settle in with the 10” stab vs the 18”. For hunting not sure I’m going to gain much with the 18” and feel the 10” is holding a little better. Top right circle was clean and it’s sitting really well on the same spot at 20 yards. Pin float stays right in the circle ⭕ during the shot process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1975powerking

shane do you still like the cx maxima red sd?


----------



## ontarget7

1975powerking said:


> shane do you still like the cx maxima red sd?


You bet !
For those that don’t have the means or time to test arrows they have excellent tolerance when in comes to dynamic reaction. Most the time you don’t even have to index them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1975powerking

thanks shane i value your opinion


----------



## THE ELKMAN

What stabilizer is that?


----------



## 0nepin

To some it won’t matter but it has been confirmed that the RX3 In fact does weight 4.4lb straight out of the box .Nestly was right and Shane needs a new scale and chrono .opinons are like ( ) I only value facts .it would be interesting to see if a PSE stealth actually weighs 3.2lbs I have no idea if it does and im not stripping mine down in the middle of the season to find out .


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> What stabilizer is that?


It’s just a 10” wickstick with a limbsaver on the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr

Anyone shot the turbo? Is it feeling similar??


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> It’s just a 10” wickstick with a limbsaver on the end
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it for deadening?


----------



## ontarget7

robertsonr said:


> Anyone shot the turbo? Is it feeling similar??


Haven’t actually seen one yet myself



THE ELKMAN said:


> How is it for deadening?


Not bad

I have noticed a few things the last couple years specifically with the bows getting quieter.
Depending on stab length you can start getting vibe that wasn’t there prior to. Also I’ve noticed more sight vibe the quieter the bows are getting.

I noticed this with the RX3 but once you add the quiver it’s just about gone again. 
If I go to long on the stab I will pick up more vibe as well. 

The Triax I noticed the same thing with certain setups, stabs, sights etc. 

I think with bows getting quieter we are going to have to see more dampeners in sights and stabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Not much time but progress is looking good and sight tapes are close to being dialed in. 

Note the vertical difference of the 2 arrows at 100 yards despite sight tape not quite dialed in yet. 

https://youtu.be/T0tFp9v0JgA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Not much time but progress is looking good and sight tapes are close to being dialed in.
> 
> Note the vertical difference of the 2 arrows at 100 yards despite sight tape not quite dialed in yet.
> 
> https://youtu.be/T0tFp9v0JgA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see consistency like that!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Man that bow sounds quiet in the video. Did you mean to have that music kick on? It was actually loud enough it startled me. LOL


----------



## TallDog

Thanks to everyone who added something useful to this thread.

Question: Can you press the RX-3 on an original/old Time Machine press with the original tips, or does it require a press designed for past-parallel limbed bows?


----------



## mrp

Appreciate your work on this OT7


----------



## nestly

TallDog said:


> Thanks to everyone who added something useful to this thread.
> 
> Question: Can you press the RX-3 on an original/old Time Machine press with the original tips, or does it require a press designed for past-parallel limbed bows?


No special adapters are needed for anything other than 2016-17 Hoyts with UltraFlex limbs.


----------



## TallDog

nestly said:


> No special adapters are needed for anything other than 2016-17 Hoyts with UltraFlex limbs.


Great. Thank you.


----------



## roosiebull

Shane, you abort the quivalizer or just checking out different combos? i'm really considering one this coming year, but tentative due to the price to just "try" I love the concept, but don't know if that translates to practicality in the woods. 5 650ish gr arrows in a tightspot adds some weight to the right side of my bow, having that weight being a benefit would be nice, just leery of how a bow would carry with one mounted.

can they quickly be attached in the traditional mounting spot?


----------



## taxidermy man 1

roosiebull said:


> Shane, you abort the quivalizer or just checking out different combos? i'm really considering one this coming year, but tentative due to the price to just "try" I love the concept, but don't know if that translates to practicality in the woods. 5 650ish gr arrows in a tightspot adds some weight to the right side of my bow, having that weight being a benefit would be nice, just leery of how a bow would carry with one mounted.
> 
> can they quickly be attached in the traditional mounting spot?


I've had one for a couple years, switching from stab. position to traditional quiver position is simple and quick, the bow actually balances and carry's quite nice in the stabilizer position. Mine is the original offering, witch may not be as light as the new carbon ones.


----------



## roosiebull

taxidermy man 1 said:


> I've had one for a couple years, switching from stab. position to traditional quiver position is simple and quick, the bow actually balances and carry's quite nice in the stabilizer position. Mine is the original offering, witch may not be as light as the new carbon ones.


thank you sir! seems about everyone with experience with them likes them. being able to quickly switch positions pretty much erases any concern I may have... thanks!


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Shane, you abort the quivalizer or just checking out different combos? i'm really considering one this coming year, but tentative due to the price to just "try" I love the concept, but don't know if that translates to practicality in the woods. 5 650ish gr arrows in a tightspot adds some weight to the right side of my bow, having that weight being a benefit would be nice, just leery of how a bow would carry with one mounted.
> 
> can they quickly be attached in the traditional mounting spot?


This is my second go around with them and still not digging them. It changes the balance in feel and grip pressure when switching from out front to standard mount so not an option for me. 

In the field under heavy cover still not digging the larger surface area to get stuck on things. 
With Rage Trypans you will more than likely get a couple to deploy while in the quiver. 

I’m back to Tight Spot. My arrows are tucked in tight and more protected. 

The side weight of the Tight Spot loaded is not making my groups suffer that’s fore sure. I’m thinking 60 yards is dialed in with sight tapes now. There’s a missing nock collar in that pic as well [emoji6]. Now if I can make this 2” group at 60 yards a habit we just maybe on to something [emoji15]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

ontarget7 said:


> This is my second go around with them and still not digging them. It changes the balance in feel and grip pressure when switching from out front to standard mount so not an option for me.
> 
> In the field under heavy cover still not digging the larger surface area to get stuck on things.
> With Rage Trypans you will more than likely get a couple to deploy while in the quiver.
> 
> I’m back to Tight Spot. My arrows are tucked in tight and more protected.
> 
> The side weight of the Tight Spot loaded is not making my groups suffer that’s fore sure. I’m thinking 60 yards is dialed in with sight tapes now. There’s a missing nock collar in that pic as well [emoji6]. Now if I can make this 2” group at 60 yards a habit we just maybe on to something [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooting. Looks like you've got it dialed in.


----------



## ontarget7

It's definitely dialed in :thumbs_up

You will find their bottom new string suppressor creeping up to the bottom of the string stop serving after a little shooting. Im not seeing any impact changes due to this but will be tying a soft nock in place so it doesn't move. 
I forget who asked about a pop noise at the shot and haven't had time to go back and look. This may be from when it creeps up on the shot from its movement as it slides into that string stop serving. I recall hearing what I would refer to as an audible pop per say sound at the shot, so you may want to secure it.


----------



## roosiebull

thanks Shane. switching back and forth would only work for me going through a big salmon berry patch, I just cannot see it not being a problem in really thick brush, and we have lots of that here. whatever route I take, I will be starting out with my tightspot, and hoping I don't need to go beyond that. thanks for the feedback, bad feedback is generally more valuable than good in regards to gear reviews.


----------



## camelcluch

After 16 pages, I am now interested in this bow. Still looking for something as good as the spyder.


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> It's definitely dialed in :thumbs_up
> 
> You will find their bottom new string suppressor creeping up to the bottom of the string stop serving after a little shooting. Im not seeing any impact changes due to this but will be tying a soft nock in place so it doesn't move.
> I forget who asked about a pop noise at the shot and haven't had time to go back and look. This may be from when it creeps up on the shot from its movement as it slides into that string stop serving. I recall hearing what I would refer to as an audible pop per say sound at the shot, so you may want to secure it.


I will also add, its beneficial to tie the bottom string suppressor in place due to your peep moving as the suppressor slides up the aim string. The top suppressor does not move and is forced back to the serving upon the shot


----------



## ontarget7

camelcluch said:


> After 16 pages, I am now interested in this bow. Still looking for something as good as the spyder.



The Spyder was my favorite Hoyt as well. With that said, at least for me, they topped that. 

On another note, Im sure you will get guys asking why their pins don't line up with the aimstring and arrow when looking behind the bow. The simple answer, it's a non flexing roller guard system and its normal. It does not hinder accuracy


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> The Spyder was my favorite Hoyt as well. With that said, at least for me, they topped that.
> 
> On another note, Im sure you will get guys asking why their pins don't line up with the aimstring and arrow when looking behind the bow. The simple answer, it's a non flexing roller guard system and its normal. It does not hinder accuracy


What effect then would this have on a single pin/slider sight?


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> What effect then would this have on a single pin/slider sight?


Nothing :wink:


----------



## Bbd16

Good lookin bow and shooting brotha!


----------



## DJO

Very pleased to learn Hoyt is back on track. Last year is the first Hoyt Carbon bow I did not own as I felt Hoyt slipped last year. The 2018 was loud and had too much vibe and jump at the shot. Great to hear Hoyt addressed these issues with the 2019 model. Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## ontarget7

Current setup drilling it at 60 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Current setup drilling it at 60 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4. I guess I was picturing an angled stack of pins on a mutli pin setup. Hey, that's how I used to "tune" my bow 15 years ago :embara:


----------



## camelcluch

ontarget7 said:


> The Spyder was my favorite Hoyt as well. With that said, at least for me, they topped that.
> 
> You tuned my bow when you were still in Colorado and it was lights out. If the RX3 is better, I will own that for a long time. Well I guess I have some selling to do. Feeling a little lucky that I’m a lefty and have a little time.


----------



## Ermine

I’m curious on how the Rx3 ultra plays out compared to the Rx1 ultra


----------



## ontarget7

camelcluch said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spyder was my favorite Hoyt as well. With that said, at least for me, they topped that.
> 
> You tuned my bow when you were still in Colorado and it was lights out. If the RX3 is better, I will own that for a long time. Well I guess I have some selling to do. Feeling a little lucky that I’m a lefty and have a little time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice [emoji1363][emoji1363][emoji1363]
> Glad you have enjoyed it !
> 
> Still been struggling lately due to bow noise when fully setup( I should say accessory noise ). My Tight Spot has become loud, as well as several sights. Again, I feel as bows become quieter the accessories are going to have to pick it up a notch or it’s going to drive me nuts.
> 
> Now, for the Tight Spot. It has been a mainstay for the most part over last 15 years or so. With that said, it has become loud and puts off more vibe on the RX3. Not as much as some others but it’s still there.
> 
> This brought me on a quiver hunt for something light, quieter and less vibe. Well, I ended up coming across one of the new Fuse quivers, brand new for 2019 and decided to give it a go, at least for a test run. Comparing side by side with the Tight Spot there is no comparison when it comes to vibe and audible noise at the shot. It brought the RX3 down to the levels of noise it’s like with no sight or quiver on. The only thing left is see if I can tame the slight vibe I’m getting from the HHA King Pin and we will be in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ontarget7

Ermine said:


> I’m curious on how the Rx3 ultra plays out compared to the Rx1 ultra


Much improved IMO for all the same reasons as the RX3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

I got to shoot the Hoyt RX3 at local stop and it had a lot of vib at the shot and I little jump . I think Hoyt should do better .


----------



## ontarget7

redman said:


> I got to shoot the Hoyt RX3 at local stop and it had a lot of vib at the shot and I little jump . I think Hoyt should do better .


I got a lot of bows at my disposal and not sure how a well setup RX3 would give some that impression. Not quite Triax quiet but darn close and I do have a decibel meter to compare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Really enjoying this . Thank you for all your hard work and dedication here..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Looks dialed to me. I liked that new quiver when I played with it. Very light


----------



## Willyboys

Shane, I saw a comment by you somewhere about the Tightspot noise and you thought a foam insert would be an improvement. A couple years back, I was shooting RamCat broadheads and was having trouble removing the arrows out of the Tightspot because the blades would hang up on the rubber liner and fold back. I called Tightspot and was able to get a foam insert from them to replace the standard insert. This gave the needed clearance for the diameter of the RamCats and was an effective fix. Just FYI.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



survivalistd said:


> Really enjoying this . Thank you for all your hard work and dedication here..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





THE ELKMAN said:


> Looks dialed to me. I liked that new quiver when I played with it. Very light



[emoji1360]

Another little tip 
I do recommend the string stop about a credit card away to 1/16. Having it touch may give the initial feedback of an audible pop on the shot with a little more vibe. 

Either way, splitting hairs but I would say it performs overall better in sound and vibe with it slightly off the aimstring. 

These are small items, I realize but may help some. I don’t want to have these small items take precedence over where this bow really shines. The forgiveness and shoot ability is at the top of the heat IMO. It’s a tack driver that has me busting micro arrows right and left when shooting groups. 
The repeatability of the grip and the much improved nock travel is leading the way to a very forgiving bow. 

I’m getting lots of questions about how the Ultra compares. The Ultra has all the same positive characteristics and just has longer ATA specs, as well as string angle fitting the needs of some. 

For me personally, I don’t have an issue with brace, a certain ATA stuck in my head or issues with string angle so the shorter bow for my overall hunting needs just suites me better. 

I’ve had a dry spell with Hoyt and have disagreed with their engineering, tune settings etc the last couple years. It’s just refreshing to see they nailed it this year and I will more than likely have a couple carbons around for quite awhile. 

Excellent job this year. 

The new Fuse quiver is a winner as well. Never thought I would be switching to one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Shane, what is the approximate price on those fuse quivers? the 2 piece looks like a pretty good option for me


----------



## scpowerman

redman said:


> I got to shoot the Hoyt RX3 at local stop and it had a lot of vib at the shot and I little jump . I think Hoyt should do better .


I felt the same at my local shop and got to checking bow at full draw and bow was not timed correctly. I also shot the Helix the same day and checked it, it was timed perfect and shot great. My RX1 when I purchased it (used) was way out of timing and had a lot of hand shock and vib but when I set it up and set timing it all went away. seems as if it would be beneficial to Hoyt to start checking this before they leave the factory to give everyone the best first impression of their bow possible. They will tune and shoot great though as my RX1 is doing now.


----------



## jakep567

redman said:


> I got to shoot the Hoyt RX3 at local stop and it had a lot of vib at the shot and I little jump . I think Hoyt should do better .


Just playing around with my nitrum 34 there is a huge difference with vibrations with getting cam lean set correctly night and day when u find the sweet spot. Also timing is a big deal. Im guessing that bow wasnt setup very well


----------



## 0nepin

Very interesting.do you think it was your particular tight spot quiver or the design of the tight spot quivers causing the noise ? I have a tight spot quiver and the same king pin sight on my stealth and I’m not getting any noise to speak of except blade vibration from my trypan which string wax took care of .i know all bows vibrate at different frequency and maybe that’s the issue.how did the tight spot and king pin sound on the Triax?


ontarget7 said:


> camelcluch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice [emoji1363][emoji1363][emoji1363]
> Glad you have enjoyed it !
> 
> Still been struggling lately due to bow noise when fully setup( I should say accessory noise ). My Tight Spot has become loud, as well as several sights. Again, I feel as bows become quieter the accessories are going to have to pick it up a notch or it’s going to drive me nuts.
> 
> Now, for the Tight Spot. It has been a mainstay for the most part over last 15 years or so. With that said, it has become loud and puts off more vibe on the RX3. Not as much as some others but it’s still there.
> 
> This brought me on a quiver hunt for something light, quieter and less vibe. Well, I ended up coming across one of the new Fuse quivers, brand new for 2019 and decided to give it a go, at least for a test run. Comparing side by side with the Tight Spot there is no comparison when it comes to vibe and audible noise at the shot. It brought the RX3 down to the levels of noise it’s like with no sight or quiver on. The only thing left is see if I can tame the slight vibe I’m getting from the HHA King Pin and we will be in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Shane, what is the approximate price on those fuse quivers? the 2 piece looks like a pretty good option for me


I bought a few things and didn't even look at the price. I remember it being less than the Tight Spot but not sure how much.



0nepin said:


> Very interesting.do you think it was your particular tight spot quiver or the design of the tight spot quivers causing the noise ? I have a tight spot quiver and the same king pin sight on my stealth and I’m not getting any noise to speak of except blade vibration from my trypan which string wax took care of .i know all bows vibrate at different frequency and maybe that’s the issue.how did the tight spot and king pin sound on the Triax?The different frequancies in some of these bows is definitely resonating into the accessories. Due to this I feel for those uneducated in this area can get a bad first impression when shooting a bow with certain accessories on them. Yes, the Triax was similar and the reason I went with the Mathews quiver on it. I can take the Tight Spot on some of my other older bows with zero felt difference at the shot. I will say, Tight Spot needs to go back to full foam in the hood, as it would help quite a bit.
> I'm sure the Fuse was designed and tested around the RX3 bows and more than likely why its doing so well from my testing.


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Shane, what is the approximate price on those fuse quivers? the 2 piece looks like a pretty good option for me


I bought a few things and didn't even look at the price. I remember it being less than the Tight Spot but not sure how much



0nepin said:


> Very interesting.do you think it was your particular tight spot quiver or the design of the tight spot quivers causing the noise ? I have a tight spot quiver and the same king pin sight on my stealth and I’m not getting any noise to speak of except blade vibration from my trypan which string wax took care of .i know all bows vibrate at different frequency and maybe that’s the issue.how did the tight spot and king pin sound on the Triax?


The different frequancies in some of these bows is definitely resonating into the accessories. Due to this I feel for those uneducated in this area can get a bad first impression when shooting a bow with certain accessories on them. Yes, the Triax was similar and the reason I went with the Mathews quiver on it. I can take the Tight Spot on some of my other older bows with zero felt difference at the shot. I will say, Tight Spot needs to go back to full foam in the hood, as it would help quite a bit. 
I'm sure the Fuse was designed and tested around the RX3 bows and more than likely why its doing so well from my testing.


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I bought a few things and didn't even look at the price. I remember it being less than the Tight Spot but not sure how much
> 
> 
> 
> The different frequancies in some of these bows is definitely resonating into the accessories. Due to this I feel for those uneducated in this area can get a bad first impression when shooting a bow with certain accessories on them. Yes, the Triax was similar and the reason I went with the Mathews quiver on it. I can take the Tight Spot on some of my other older bows with zero felt difference at the shot. I will say, Tight Spot needs to go back to full foam in the hood, as it would help quite a bit.
> I'm sure the Fuse was designed and tested around the RX3 bows and more than likely why its doing so well from my testing.


my tight spot had a buzz on my triax too, I figured it was just getting old, but I traded my triax for an rx-1 recently, and the buzz is gone, so I think you are spot on there. funny thing is, the loud rx-1 seems almost as vibe free as the triax set up to hunt. I was pleasantly surprised there.

still look forward to shooting the rx-3 and sr-6, but they will really have to wow me at this point (I think it's worth noting i'm shooting a 642gr arrow which could be a big part of my setup being as quiet as it is)

hearing everyone say how much the rx-3 is improved makes me REALLY curious, because I love the rx-1


----------



## robertsonr

Any certain hand grip on this bow u recommended


----------



## ontarget7

robertsonr said:


> Any certain hand grip on this bow u recommended


IMO it’s one of the friendliest grips on the market. They are made in a way so your hand automatically fits into the same spot every time. 

I would say after in tune I have less lateral changes to the tail end of a bareshaft than the majority of bows on the market. 

Extremely forgiving ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Next time you have that thing in your draw board, grab a quick picture of your top cable stop from behind at full draw. Mine is shooting pretty darn well so I hate to meas with too much, but only the tip of that stop is making contact with the cable when drawn back. Curious if this is normal or if I should work on the yokes a little more for that reason. Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Next time you have that thing in your draw board, grab a quick picture of your top cable stop from behind at full draw. Mine is shooting pretty darn well so I hate to meas with too much, but only the tip of that stop is making contact with the cable when drawn back. Curious if this is normal or if I should work on the yokes a little more for that reason. Thanks


Sounds like you don’t have enough pre lean at brace. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Sounds like you don’t have enough pre lean at brace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume the cable should be catching the stop pretty close to the center of it? I haven't paper tuned yet, just did initial set up yesterday.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> I assume the cable should be catching the stop pretty close to the center of it? I haven't paper tuned yet, just did initial set up yesterday.


You don’t tune to where the cable necessarily contacts the stop. However, by what you have said, it sounds like you have negative lean at full draw if your cable is hitting the outside edge of the stop. 
The cable contacts the stop at an angle so your not going to be dead center per say. When these cams are in tune, along with proper tune settings, the top cam will be more so straight up and down at full draw. This will put your contact point just off to the right of center, give or take, but it definitely won’t be on the very outer edge of the stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idaboy2017

Awesome....awesome. awesome write up Shane!
...thanks so much for your level headed insight and analysis....so helpful....excited to hear hoyt has a carbon that is tuning up nicely!


----------



## ontarget7

idaboy2017 said:


> Awesome....awesome. awesome write up Shane!
> ...thanks so much for your level headed insight and analysis....so helpful....excited to hear hoyt has a carbon that is tuning up nicely!



[emoji1360]

The hold on target is blowing me away. Fully loaded quiver and all the RX3 is just pounding the center. 

It may be the best aiming hunting bow I have ever owned. I can think of a couple they may have been as good but they took much more time dialing in stabs, side bars weights etc. 

This one just sits there with just a 10” stab and 4oz of weight. Crazy good for a fully loaded hunting setup. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

I'm really liking this I have my rx1 dialed in but may have to add another bow. So addictive. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr

Shane, now that you have it dialed in would you mind summarizing where you ended up on all of the settings, i.e. cam timing, center shot, nock high/low/level etc. Much appreciated!


----------



## PAKraig

Adamsdjr said:


> Shane, now that you have it dialed in would you mind summarizing where you ended up on all of the settings, i.e. cam timing, center shot, nock high/low/level etc. Much appreciated!


Great request!


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

Final tune settings

1) cams synced so top is hitting no more than 1/16 before the bottom at full 
2) top cam pre lean with an arrow running down the left side of the cam, projected down to nocking point and the right side of the arrow is flush with right side of aimstring.
3)a little shy of 1/16 nock high ( don’t use a bow square they are not accurate ) buy a graduated arrow level. 
4) center of nocking point is 15” down from center of top axle on a #3 cam, don’t have a number 2 cam yet to verify that on them( Yes, this will put you well low of center of Berger hole ) 
5) centershot 13/16

These settings are money for me and will put most very close right out of the gate when setting up the RX3. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfernash

What type of level do you recommend?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr

ontarget7 said:


> Final tune settings
> 
> 1) cams synced so top is hitting no more than 1/16 before the bottom at full
> 2) top cam pre lean with an arrow running down the left side of the cam, projected down to nocking point and the right side of the arrow is flush with right side of aimstring.
> 3)a little shy of 1/16 nock high ( don’t use a bow square they are not accurate ) buy a graduated arrow level.
> 4) center of nocking point is 15” down from center of top axle on a #3 cam, don’t have a number 2 cam yet to verify that on them( Yes, this will put you well low of center of Berger hole )
> 5) centershot 13/16
> 
> These settings are money for me and will put most very close right out of the gate when setting up the RX3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much, very helpful!


----------



## Bobmuley

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



ontarget7 said:


> 3)a little shy of 1/16 nock high ( don’t use a bow square they are not accurate ) buy a graduated arrow level.


Good stuff other than that. 

A graduated level determines angle (it’s dependent on the distance between the rest and the string). 

I’m sure you’ll have a justifying argument, but I don’t want this to turn into another “scale” discussion. 

Any grip adjustments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

golfernash said:


> What type of level do you recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Far more accurate than a bow square. Most the time with a bow square it’s a pain in the butt to be sure your even perfectly parallel with the aimstring












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Adamsdjr said:


> Thanks so much, very helpful!


No problem [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Bobmuley said:


> Good stuff other than that.
> 
> A graduated level determines angle (it’s dependent on the distance between the rest and the string).
> 
> I’m sure you’ll have a justifying argument, but I don’t want this to turn into another “scale” discussion.
> 
> Any grip adjustments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you ask about grip ?
It wasn’t long ago that everyone laughed at my grip recommendations [emoji6]

Man, I would get flamed constantly for bringing it up. 

I’m just glad others are starting to understand it. 

You can read this how ever you would like but it is far more accurate and easy to understand for most. 








You can call the nocking point 1/16 of fall per foot if that works better for you 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Just busting your balls 

Grip does fall into place nicely 
Typical thumb pad stance with a push towards the target. For me personally I find a low heel stance less forgiving and harder to repeat due to the extra muscles you use by bringing the knuckles back to you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley

ontarget7 said:


> Just busting your balls
> 
> Grip does fall into place nicely
> Typical thumb pad stance with a push towards the target. For me personally I find a low heel stance less forgiving and harder to repeat due to the extra muscles you use by bringing the knuckles back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume then that it's dead down the middle (probably where it SHOULD be). I've been a low wrist guy for the exact opposite reason. I let the bow push my relaxed hand/knuckles back towards me. When I try to go to medium and higher wrist I end up with forearm tension. 

Not that big a deal on the level since everything we shoot now is so similar in BH.


----------



## ontarget7

Bobmuley said:


> I assume then that it's dead down the middle (probably where it SHOULD be). I've been a low wrist guy for the exact opposite reason. I let the bow push my relaxed hand/knuckles back towards me. When I try to go to medium and higher wrist I end up with forearm tension.
> 
> Not that big a deal on the level since everything we shoot now is so similar in BH.


13/16 is dead down the center and that pre lean setting puts the cam straight up and down at full draw.

I find the only way to have forearm tension is to actually grip the bow. If one shoots with a relaxed grip there is no forearm tension whether you shoot medium or low wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley

ontarget7 said:


> 13/16 is dead down the center and that pre lean setting puts the cam straight up and down at full draw.
> 
> I find the only way to have forearm tension is to actually grip the bow. If one shoots with a relaxed grip there is no forearm tension whether you shoot medium or low wrist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"The grip" or "bow's grip"; not your grip.


----------



## ontarget7

I used to shoot a low wrist years ago but have changed from those days. I found that the majority of professional archers had more of a medium to high. Over time I found it more forgiving so I stuck with it. 

Just my experience and what has made me a more accurate archer over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley




----------



## ontarget7

In my case, tune settings are money and it’s very repeatable in its current location. Cool feature thou and nice to see they added the option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Final tune settings
> 
> 1) cams synced so top is hitting no more than 1/16 before the bottom at full
> 2) top cam pre lean with an arrow running down the left side of the cam, projected down to nocking point and the right side of the arrow is flush with right side of aimstring.
> 3)a little shy of 1/16 nock high ( don’t use a bow square they are not accurate ) buy a graduated arrow level.
> 4) center of nocking point is 15” down from center of top axle on a #3 cam, don’t have a number 2 cam yet to verify that on them( Yes, this will put you well low of center of Berger hole )
> 5) centershot 13/16
> 
> These settings are money for me and will put most very close right out of the gate when setting up the RX3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shane. Axle to axle and brace measurements pretty close to factory specs too?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

You get that Muley yet?


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> You get that Muley yet?


Nope, freezer is already full and only saw dink’s 
Good time thou, exploring some new country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardandMane

Is the RX3 more quite than the RX1?


----------



## ontarget7

BeardandMane said:


> Is the RX3 more quite than the RX1?


Absolutely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

Ontarget have you checked to see what kind of speed loss to expect by change draw lengths on the new cam?. For example moving from 28 to 27 = 10 Fps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

AUDuckSlayer said:


> Ontarget have you checked to see what kind of speed loss to expect by change draw lengths on the new cam?. For example moving from 28 to 27 = 10 Fps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m showing consistency in calculated IBO numbers throughout the different draw lengths. 

Yes, 10 fps loss for every inch of draw length


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Got like the cold turkey shots at 100 that hit their mark. 








It’s the stamina shot after shot that needs some work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

You got great results out of the new Hoyt....
I only got one question. 
Do you think this is your bow for the 2019 season???


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> You got great results out of the new Hoyt....
> I only got one question.
> Do you think this is your bow for the 2019 season???


Not sure quite yet.
With my work load the way it is, it will more than likely come down to the bow that takes less stamina shot after shot and still hits its mark. Currently the RX3 is the front runner. I like the balance, carbon in the hand during the winter months, tune settings are money this year, forgiving in nock travel with different arrows and seems to hit its mark right out of the gate for me. Due to my work load my only complaint is it seems to take more effort in stamina shot after shot. I'm still trying to pin point the cause per say. I've always shot the hybrid cams well but I also am shooting far less volume than I used to shoot. This may be playing a role on stamina shot after shot.

I will say you only get one cold turkey shot hunting and I have to say the RX3 is shining for me on those shots. I'm very picky on my group sizes and not that they fall off that bad per say after I get a few arrows into it. At 100 yards I can still hold a solid 7-8" group but my pin float starts to open up and I notice myself working harder. Pretty sure my stamina just sucks from not shooting as much


----------



## ontarget7

I think I got it worked out. I guess it wasn’t stamina [emoji2957]
It was driving me nuts that I was falling short on some of my yardages. Didn’t dawn on me until today to recheck 20 yards since I was fine tuning different tapes down range. I guess that’s what happens when your in a hurry all the time trying to squeeze some shooting in when you can. 

Shot one arrow at 100 yards cold turkey 









Then shot the field coarse and end up back with one arrow at 100 to close things out.









I’m thinking the RX3 is proven really forgiving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567

Shane how do you you like that release?


----------



## eskimoohunt

Tagged


----------



## ontarget7

jakep567 said:


> Shane how do you you like that release?


I’ve been married to my Scott Sabertooth for years but this one is making for an easy transition.

I thought about trying the Spot Hogg Keeton for the heck of it. It seems like it would go with my shooting style well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Got several asking about total weight without quiver and with. Also a few asking about current stab producing these results. 

With the Fuse Carbon Alpha Lite fully setup with arrows I’m at 6.7 #. Without Quiver and just the quiver bracket it sits right at 6#. 

This is truly as simple as it gets. Fully loaded Fuse quiver and a 10” stab with 4oz of weight out front. For how well it’s holding I really don’t see me adding any other weight or longer stab length. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

Any updates??


----------



## ontarget7

With work crazy, not much new. It’s a sweet bow that aims really well for me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007

I read about the first 9 pages of this Thread...thanks for the breakdown was usual. Sorry if this was already brought up. I'm most interested in the grip. For me personally, its the number one feature of a bow I look at. Hoyt grips in the past just didn't do it for me so my last Hoyt was a Nitrum Turbo. Can you compare the grip to some of the others out there. I prefer grips like on my Xpeditions, loved the BT Prodigy grip, and I could do pretty well with Mathews Flat back and the newer BT clutch. How does the new Hoyt grip compare? They still have the big palm swells like the wood grips of old?


----------



## ontarget7

JDUB007 said:


> I read about the first 9 pages of this Thread...thanks for the breakdown was usual. Sorry if this was already brought up. I'm most interested in the grip. For me personally, its the number one feature of a bow I look at. Hoyt grips in the past just didn't do it for me so my last Hoyt was a Nitrum Turbo. Can you compare the grip to some of the others out there. I prefer grips like on my Xpeditions, loved the BT Prodigy grip, and I could do pretty well with Mathews Flat back and the newer BT clutch. How does the new Hoyt grip compare? They still have the big palm swells like the wood grips of old?


It’s more slender but still contoured similar to their wood grips. For me, their grip doesn’t get much better in comfort and more important, repeatability. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007

Thanks...if you get some time to take a pic I’d love to see the palm side of it. I’ve only seen side profiles.


----------



## Shadow14

Just picked up a RX 3 and got it set up to pretty close to the same specs you got and let me tell you man that thing is a tack driver. By far the quietest bow by Hoyt and the best hold on target bow. Thanks for all your info Shane. Keep up the good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Shadow14 said:


> Just picked up a RX 3 and got it set up to pretty close to the same specs you got and let me tell you man that thing is a tack driver. By far the quietest bow by Hoyt and the best hold on target bow. Thanks for all your info Shane. Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is definitely a very friendly aiming bow [emoji1360]

I’m doing some comparison and head to head testing right now on pin float between the two. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

I love my RX1 but she may have a friend hanging next to her soon after reading this. Great input .. thank you..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



JDUB007 said:


> Thanks...if you get some time to take a pic I’d love to see the palm side of it. I’ve only seen side profiles.


This may help you out. As you can see, they slimmed it down quite a bit. It tucks in your hand really well with great repeatability. Angle of the pic is off from true straight on but should give you an idea











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007

Yes that’s perfect...seems like a better design...That fat wood grip was always a little too wide for me and I always got bow arm elbow pain. Not so off the riser or with my old vipertec
The new grip still looks flat and wide which for me leads to less grip torque and more repeatability...Now I’ll be trying Hoyt out again this year
Once again thanks


----------



## Hillsdweller605

Tagged... thanks for all, wonderful review & respect your input!


----------



## eskimoohunt

This may have been asked but do you Buy all the bows you test?


----------



## ontarget7

eskimoohunt said:


> This may have been asked but do you Buy all the bows you test?


Yes sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

ontarget7 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that’s a lot of Bows then!!!

What archery shop to you goto out there?


----------



## ontarget7

eskimoohunt said:


> Man that’s a lot of Bows then!!!
> 
> What archery shop to you goto out there?


I really need to stop [emoji23]
I’m always the type to be busy, even when I’m relaxing. Apart from The Lord and family, it keeps me busy and a break from work. 

Even as I’m sending this I’m in the middle of this [emoji23]


















Hurst ACE Hardware
TNT Archery



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

He is definitely living the dream [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I'm obviously in the wrong business!!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I work hard for my money and always looking for good hands. I got openings in concrete flatwork and foundations for those interested [emoji6]

I will say, there is nothing easy about it [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

ontarget7 said:


> I work hard for my money and always looking for good hands. I got openings in concrete flatwork and foundations for those interested [emoji6]
> 
> I will say, there is nothing easy about it [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally understand that I've been doing hardwood floors for 39 years able to purchase whatever I want. Oh and I have a young rich girlfriend :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

It was a tongue in cheek comment! You earned it, you deserve it! 

Now hurry up and compare the #2 Cam at 28" so I can give Hoyt my money! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Got word that my Storm #2 cam should be in sometime around the end of December first of January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> Got word that my Storm #2 cam should be in sometime around the end of December first of January
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Wanted to point out something that I find is one of the strong suits of the RX3. The Primes are known the last couple years to have really good pin float and I would agree. However, I am currently testing a Prime CT3 which does have excellent pin float and aiming qualities but I may have to give that edge to the RX3 and here's why. I currently have the RX3 set up with a 4x lens which will magnify pin float more than no lens. The Prime CT3 I have setup with no lens and I swear the pin float on the RX3 with 4x lens is tighter. I am analyzing this at 20 yards on a 5 spot target face. 

Excellent improvement on pin float and the best aiming carbon bow I have experienced to date.


----------



## Fishhunt978

Shane your a wealth of knowledge, just starting to work on my own bows and your info is the best I’ve found. I’m on the fence with the CT5 and the ultra, I have the RX1 ultra and centergy Hybrid and Hands down pin float goes to the prime I had a hard time getting used to the RX1 it took me months to shoot it well. Did you find the RX1 similar with pin float and steadiness. I’m leaning towards prime just because of last years but am yet to shoot the rx3 ultra the closest dealer doesn’t have them yet


----------



## ontarget7

Fishhunt978 said:


> Shane your a wealth of knowledge, just starting to work on my own bows and your info is the best I’ve found. I’m on the fence with the CT5 and the ultra, I have the RX1 ultra and centergy Hybrid and Hands down pin float goes to the prime I had a hard time getting used to the RX1 it took me months to shoot it well. Did you find the RX1 similar with pin float and steadiness. I’m leaning towards prime just because of last years but am yet to shoot the rx3 ultra the closest dealer doesn’t have them yet


Glad it’s been helpful [emoji1360]

The RX3 is way better in pin float than the RX1, it’s not even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishhunt978

Awesome thanks, how about the logic vs centergy?


----------



## rmscustom

ontarget7 said:


> Glad it’s been helpful [emoji1360]
> 
> The RX3 is way better in pin float than the RX1, it’s not even close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you think that is?


----------



## ontarget7

Fishhunt978 said:


> Awesome thanks, how about the logic vs centergy?


I liked the Logic better




rmscustom said:


> Why do you think that is?


Probably a few things
1) the right distribution of weight
2) stiffer riser 
3) as much as they get crap ( not going to light on mass weight ) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Squeezing in a little time to shoot. Man, it’s not taking long to become one with the bow. Gotta love when even the shots you think would have been off the mark end up being closer than you thought. 
The RX3 is really forgiving for me personally and aims so well. I think it’s pulling me back to a carbon Hoyt. 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Thanks for sharing all of the great info. Shane.


For anyone whos never dealt with Shane, he's a great guy, always goes the extra mile and does a fantastic job.



Finally made it to the shop this morning to do some test shooting. I didn't get to shoot an Ultra and without doing so was leaning that way at my 30" draw. I did shoot a regular RX3 and it felt good, was stacking them with nothing on the bow. Decided to go with the shorter one - Storm riser and Verde limbs.


----------



## PAKraig

Nice shooting Shane. I won't clutter up your thread with my own pics (too much) but just wanted to add a quick couple to say, what a bow! This first group is from 80 yards and is a better than average group for me.








Next group is 1 arrow each at 80, 60, 40 and 30. Took some time on the press with some typically too long factory threads (really had to twist up the yokes legs) but finally got it to factory specs.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Ok
Nice shooting

Do you just buy everything new?

Do you sell them here?


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



Spency said:


> Thanks for sharing all of the great info. Shane.
> 
> 
> For anyone whos never dealt with Shane, he's a great guy, always goes the extra mile and does a fantastic job.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made it to the shop this morning to do some test shooting. I didn't get to shoot an Ultra and without doing so was leaning that way at my 30" draw. I did shoot a regular RX3 and it felt good, was stacking them with nothing on the bow. Decided to go with the shorter one - Storm riser and Verde limbs.


Thanks for the kind words and congrats !!
Definitely a shooter [emoji1363]



PAKraig said:


> Nice shooting Shane. I won't clutter up your thread with my own pics (too much) but just wanted to add a quick couple to say, what a bow! This first group is from 80 yards and is a better than average group for me.
> View attachment 6683129
> 
> 
> Next group is 1 arrow each at 80, 60, 40 and 30. Took some time on the press with some typically too long factory threads (really had to twist up the yokes legs) but finally got it to factory specs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6683151


 Very nicely done !! [emoji1363]
It really is an easy bow to shoot and aims amazingly well 



eskimoohunt said:


> Ok
> Nice shooting
> 
> Do you just buy everything new?
> 
> Do you sell them here?


Yes, but this one will not be for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regularguy

Well I got a lefty on order today, so now I wait. I’ll just have to keep reading this thread to help pass the time. [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman

What is the let off on these cams and the Turbo cams?


----------



## ontarget7

brokenlittleman said:


> What is the let off on these cams and the Turbo cams?


At the moment, I can only speak for my specs 
and it’s sitting about 84% letoff with my #3 cam at 28” draw. 

My number 2 cam bow should be here around the first of the year











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass

ontarget7 said:


> At the moment, I can only speak for my specs
> and it’s sitting about 84% letoff with my #3 cam at 28” draw.
> 
> My number 2 cam bow should be here around the first of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At 28 draw why did you buy the 3 cam in the first place? If you had to guess what speed and feel difference do you expect to get going to the 2 cam ?


----------



## ontarget7

NCBuckNBass said:


> At 28 draw why did you buy the 3 cam in the first place? If you had to guess what speed and feel difference do you expect to get going to the 2 cam ?


I don’t mind the higher letoff in hunting situations and the hybrid cams still have a feel on the back end to keep you honest. 
The #2 cam will keep me on point and be more a training tool all year. Switching over to the #3 for the hunts. 
The #2 cam has a little less valley and a little more holding weight. A little stiffer draw but more consistent all the way back with less change into the valley. Speed difference will probably be about 6-8 fps but will verify that when mine shows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Very nice. I'm looking into having them send me an Ultra with the Turbo cam on it as we speak...


----------



## brokenlittleman

ontarget7 said:


> At the moment, I can only speak for my specs
> and it’s sitting about 84% letoff with my #3 cam at 28” draw.
> 
> My number 2 cam bow should be here around the first of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Very nice. I'm looking into having them send me an Ultra with the Turbo cam on it as we speak...


Nice !! 
I bet that will be a sweet shooter and performer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass

THE ELKMAN said:


> Very nice. I'm looking into having them send me an Ultra with the Turbo cam on it as we speak...


Sounds like an interesting idea. Has anyone else done this and if so what was the result like?

ot7 have you considered this for your own hunting rig?


----------



## rmscustom

THE ELKMAN said:


> Very nice. I'm looking into having them send me an Ultra with the Turbo cam on it as we speak...


Rep said they would do it. My buddy is getting one.


----------



## brokenlittleman

rmscustom said:


> Rep said they would do it. My buddy is getting one.


Any details on what that would do to the specs? Seriously considering this as well.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



NCBuckNBass said:


> ot7 have you considered this for your own hunting rig?


I’m extremely happy with my accuracy on the standard RX3 and I’m vertically challenged
I just like a shorter bow for my style of hunting and they really don’t have any downfalls, at least for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

brokenlittleman said:


> Any details on what that would do to the specs? Seriously considering this as well.


Nope. He ordered it last week. Told him March. Should be interesting.


----------



## PAKraig

Shane did you check ata and brace measurements? Close to factory?


----------



## brokenlittleman

rmscustom said:


> Nope. He ordered it last week. Told him March. Should be interesting.


Thx. Really thinking about just taking the chance. I love the specs of the Ultra and bumping up the performance even more is beyond tempting.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Shane did you check ata and brace measurements? Close to factory?


Haven’t even checked. Get you that here shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Shane did you check ata and brace measurements? Close to factory?


Brace 6”
ATA 30 11/16”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Haven’t even checked. Get you that here shortly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure it matters, just curious. Mine feels like that's where it's meant to be.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Not sure it matters, just curious. Mine feels like that's where it's meant to be.


I’ll be honest
Those are the last numbers that I even think about. 
Enjoy that bow, it’s a really forgiving one at that. I’m still amazed with how simple I have it setup and how well it aims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curt514

ontarget7 said:


> Squeezing in a little time to shoot. Man, it’s not taking long to become one with the bow. Gotta love when even the shots you think would have been off the mark end up being closer than you thought.
> The RX3 is really forgiving for me personally and aims so well. I think it’s pulling me back to a carbon Hoyt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is that range at? I had been shooting at Beehive Bowhunters in Lambs Canyon but they packed all of there targets up right before the season started. I could go to the Easton Archery Center but I like shooting outside more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

curt514 said:


> Where is that range at? I had been shooting at Beehive Bowhunters in Lambs Canyon but they packed all of there targets up right before the season started. I could go to the Easton Archery Center but I like shooting outside more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cedar City 

It’s a fun coarse to run through and you can shoot it most the year if you don’t mind the snow



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

It’s so important to put the time in and become one with the bow. I’m seeing a pattern and it’s always right of center long range. Thinking one click to the right might be in order. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

Does the 4 fletch help with groups inside 40yards at all?

Or does it shine beyond that?


----------



## ontarget7

eskimoohunt said:


> Does the 4 fletch help with groups inside 40yards at all?
> 
> Or does it shine beyond that?


I would have to say no

Where I like them is in the wind, less noise and I find myself refletching less with the 4 X2’s, their just more durable to nicks and holes getting shot in 2” vanes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

The RX3 is getting in a rythem 

Keeping focused with the short yardage game during the off season. Pick a spot and focus on pin float and form. In this pic it’s only 7 yards 30 arrows not leaving its mark. It’s probably the single biggest thing that keeps me on target when I’m busy and during the off season. You’ll have to try it some time 
To step it up a notch even more, use a lens to hone in on pin float and form. Lots of aspects you can work on in the short game that standout more than just shooting distance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

Are you using the wrist release or Hinge?


----------



## cruizerjoy

Nice shooting!! I do believe its a keeper. :thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

eskimoohunt said:


> Are you using the wrist release or Hinge?


Wrist release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

cruizerjoy said:


> Nice shooting!! I do believe its a keeper. :thumbs_up


That it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Shane, in the Top 5 Bows of the year thread you listed the Standard RX3 over the TURBO?

Were you lucky enough to shoot one? If so, what swayed you to the RX3?

I thought the Turbo drew better last year.......


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane, in the Top 5 Bows of the year thread you listed the Standard RX3 over the TURBO?
> 
> Were you lucky enough to shoot one? If so, what swayed you to the RX3?
> 
> I thought the Turbo drew better last year.......


It wasn’t any particular order per say
I do like the draw on the RX3 
Turbo is nice but it will be a little stiffer with less valley. Not that the draw is bad by any means. I feel the draw to performance is excellent on the RX3 series in general. 
Decided to keep basically the same two bows since I’m at a 28” draw and will keep the #3 and #2 cam both. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> It wasn’t any particular order per say
> I do like the draw on the RX3
> Turbo is nice but it will be a little stiffer with less valley. Not that the draw is bad by any means. I feel the draw to performance is excellent on the RX3 series in general.
> Decided to keep basically the same two bows since I’m at a 28” draw and will keep the #3 and #2 cam both.
> 
> Will be or is?


----------



## ontarget7

What appeals to me the most and why I’m personally finding very good accuracy in the RX3 and their hybrids specifically. I can hold on target and through my expansion of the shot my pin float doesn’t go to bad per say. I have far better vertical group spreads. With limb stops over the years I find myself shooting well but I also find it harder to expand during the shot process and maintain tight pin float. 

Some will get sold on solid backwalls but for me personally I will take a little give but really no vertical impact change and steady pin float through my shot process. 

I’m beginning to appreciate more what I gave up the last couple of years. I shoot most bows well but it’s been awhile since it’s flowed this well.
Shooting some of my best groups ever with current setup. 

I’m just glad they worked out the cam tracks this year. It’s about perfect for me personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcooley

I am interested in the info that you have. Also interested in making the jump to hoy.


----------



## ASAGHUNT

Shane,
Just shot through paper and I’m getting a tail low tear. I was shooting perfect bullet holes a few weeks ago. I haven’t made any adjustments to the bow. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

What are some of the problems with the RX1


----------



## ontarget7

ASAGHUNT said:


> Shane,
> Just shot through paper and I’m getting a tail low tear. I was shooting perfect bullet holes a few weeks ago. I haven’t made any adjustments to the bow. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tail low is good and easily fixed

Add 1/2 twist in both sides of the yoke and see what you get


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> The RX3 is getting in a rythem
> 
> Keeping focused with the short yardage game during the off season. Pick a spot and focus on pin float and form. In this pic it’s only 7 yards 30 arrows not leaving its mark. It’s probably the single biggest thing that keeps me on target when I’m busy and during the off season. You’ll have to try it some time
> To step it up a notch even more, use a lens to hone in on pin float and form. Lots of aspects you can work on in the short game that standout more than just shooting distance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just a follow up after about 250 arrows and the short yardage game. First arrow backing up to 20 yards just happened to pin wheel the same spot 
Give it a try this winter and you will be on point next spring. 
The RX3 is killing it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

You got anything stopping the arrows behind that matrix or did it actually stop 250 arrows in the same hole?


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> You got anything stopping the arrows behind that matrix or did it actually stop 250 arrows in the same hole?


I got a compressed layer of cardboard behind it. I can shoot through the same hole within the first 100 arrows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

redman said:


> What are some of the problems with the RX1


Mine tuned quickly and is a tack driver. Not sure about any issues.


----------



## Shadow14

What arrows are you shooting shane and what spine?
I’m shooting the Easton carbon injections 330. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

cgs1967 said:


> Mine tuned quickly and is a tack driver. Not sure about any issues.


I have no issues with mine either. Great shooting bow. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

jeepboii99 said:


> Bought this exact color. Shot the bow Saturday and couldn’t resist leaving with it


Me, too! I never saw one until yesterday afternoon; it now sits in my basement, fully set up. The EVII pattern is really cool in person.

I’ve never impulse-purchased a $1500-ish item before in my life. This thing actually shot and holds on-target so well, it was not even a question.


----------



## survivalistd

^^^^^^^ congrats you gave yourself the ultimate Christmas gift..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Shadow14 said:


> What arrows are you shooting shane and what spine?
> I’m shooting the Easton carbon injections 330.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently the GT Platinum Pierce 300 spine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

ontarget7 said:


> Currently the GT Platinum Pierce 300 spine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What weight are your arrows bro. Thx

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

survivalistd said:


> What weight are your arrows bro. Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


426 grains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

THE ELKMAN said:


> Very nice. I'm looking into having them send me an Ultra with the Turbo cam on it as we speak...


My friend originally ordered that and then changed his order to a #2 cam ultra. The Hoyt tech told him today they would do the ultra with the turbo cam and have put that bow together this year but were seeing only a 2-3fps gain.


----------



## survivalistd

ontarget7 said:


> 426 grains
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok great. Thx

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman

rmscustom said:


> My friend originally ordered that and then changed his order to a #2 cam ultra. The Hoyt tech told him today they would do the ultra with the turbo cam and have put that bow together this year but were seeing only a 2-3fps gain.


Any idea what his draw is? Not sure who but someone said in order for the performance to improve substantially you need to be at the end of the cam.


----------



## rmscustom

brokenlittleman said:


> Any idea what his draw is? Not sure who but someone said in order for the performance to improve substantially you need to be at the end of the cam.


He usually ends up at about 28-28.25”. He’s a challenging set up for me cause he’s so picky and for some reason Hoyt/local dealer give him a free bow every year


----------



## brokenlittleman

rmscustom said:


> He usually ends up at about 28-28.25”. He’s a challenging set up for me cause he’s so picky and for some reason Hoyt/local dealer give him a free bow every year


Thx. That's disappointing cause I am at 28" also. If that #2 Turbo cam will only produce 2-3 fps increase on the Ultra at 28" then no point in going that route.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Really liked the rx3 I shot but it was loud and slow.Dont no if by tuning it would take that away?Does anybody no if ontarget7 is still tuning bows and how much it would be?


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Really liked the rx3 I shot but it was loud and slow.Dont no if by tuning it would take that away?Does anybody no if ontarget7 is still tuning bows and how much it would be?


I’ll be honest, tune will only get you so much as the bows nowadays really are very close to optimal speed performance wise. 

The reports of slow ones are really just slow chrono readings. These are not slow by any means. I have multiple bows on hand with the same IBO speed ratings to compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’ve seen several comments on AT about them being loud.
This part I’m not seeing at all.
Possibly the sting stop set so it’s touching the aimstring, not sure. I find best position to be about a credit card away. On a decibel reader there is not much difference between my Triax. The Triax being a touch quieter so I’m going to chalk it up to pour shop setup.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Okay thanks I will go back and have them move the string stop. Thanks Ontarget.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

It's not loud, period.

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Well I went back and shot the rx3 again .We shot it again withe the string stop adjusted and the same thing it was still loud.It is definitely louder then the sr6.I was hoping it would of helped but it didnt.I also shot the helix and that bow was quieter.I am going to a different shop tomorrow to see if there different.I hope so!


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Well I went back and shot the rx3 again .We shot it again withe the string stop adjusted and the same thing it was still loud.It is definitely louder then the sr6.I was hoping it would of helped but it didnt.I also shot the helix and that bow was quieter.I am going to a different shop tomorrow to see if there different.I hope so!


Cam synch off would be another guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve seen several comments on AT about them being loud.
> This part I’m not seeing at all.
> Possibly the sting stop set so it’s touching the aimstring, not sure. I find best position to be about a credit card away. On a decibel reader there is not much difference between my Triax. The Triax being a touch quieter so I’m going to chalk it up to pour shop setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. By far the quietest bow Hoyt has ever made.


----------



## Adamsdjr

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. By far the quietest bow Hoyt has ever made.


Is the RX3 quieter than the Helix?


----------



## survivalistd

NCAVI8TOR said:


> It's not loud, period.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Agreed I shot one at my shop the only thing I heard was the arrow hitting the target. Can't wait for mine to arrive

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fourbarrel

have someone else shoot it it is a lot quieter when your not shooting it


----------



## PAKraig

fourbarrel said:


> have someone else shoot it it is a lot quieter when your not shooting it


Have someone shoot it AND whatever you think is the quietest bow made. Different frequency but less decibels is my conclusion.


----------



## nestly

People comment all the time how quiet my indoor target bow is.... I think its seems loud. The majority of the noise Im hearing is my thumb release firing right next to my ear, not the bow. Range conditions also make a big difference in how loud we perceive a bow to be. Without controlled testing, individual reports about bow noise are virtually useless because there is no context. Its just one of the many things that are highly subjective and why we see so many contradictory comments in personal "reviews"

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Adamsdjr said:


> Is the RX3 quieter than the Helix?


Yes


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Well I went back to shop again to shoot the rx-3 again.I also had them check the timing this time and had them put a prong rest on instead of a wisker biscuit.well to my suprise it was definetly quieter.I just love the way this bow feels in my hand and the way it draws.Not to mention the way it holds.I wish I could of shot it with a sight on


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

It.But I can feel it holds like a rock.I also shot a 28 inch #2 cam before I made my decision.The draw to me was way different and had a huge hump before you hit the back wall.I will be ordering an RX-3 number 3 cam.Cant wait until I get my hands on it and set it up.I didnt go for speed this time I went for the bow picking me very glad I did!Awesome bow!!!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I changed my order from a #2 to a #3 cam at 28". The draw on the #3 is just too sweet to give up for a few fps! This will be the first time I have opted for the #3 cam Hoyt.

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Agreed!!The draw on the number 3 cam is really nice.wouldnt give it up for a few fps either.


----------



## digsafe

Same results for me. Knowledge is key though. If my local shop didn't have the #3 cam and I drew back that #2 cam I would be owning a Vertix.


----------



## Shadow14

I agree as well. That number 3 cam is butter smooth. It’s such a joy to shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Got word that my #2 cam came in. 
Looking forward to a head to head comparison with the #3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumptruck

ontarget7 said:


> Got word that my #2 cam came in.
> Looking forward to a head to head comparison with the #3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you be starting a new thread for this. I am very interested in your findings as I only have been able to shoot the three cam.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

U


ontarget7 said:


> Got word that my #2 cam came in.
> Looking forward to a head to head comparison with the #3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In for that...


----------



## Shadow14

ontarget7 said:


> Got word that my #2 cam came in.
> Looking forward to a head to head comparison with the #3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice can’t wait to see what you got.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

Damn that looks sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regularguy

Yep pretty nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dren17

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful - have the same rig but the Ultra. Love the finish and it shoots amazing, favorite Hoyt to date.


----------



## survivalistd

Side by side with my RX1 the RX3 shoots amazingly 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Thanks guys !!

I’ve played with a few #2’s but wanted to hold off on giving tune settings until I had my personal. 

Well, let’s just say they have been extremely consistent throughout the range of draw lengths. 

Same settings as my #3 cam and it’s money out of the gate. Will give some more feedback as time permits. 

The only thing I tweaked out of the box for cam settings was 1 1/2 twist to the right side yoke. Cams cam out of the box hitting dead nuts the same. Just a little to much pre lean but it doesn’t get easier than this. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Sweet ....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’ve had a lot of guys asking why I didn’t pick up the Turbo instead of the RX3 #2 cam and this is why. 

Efficiency has gone up from the last few years and they are back to gaining some good speeds if you happen to land at the end of the cam rotation. In my case at 28” I can shoot both but the #2 cam is coming in hot like they used to. 

I’ve seen guys post they have heard only a 2-3 fps difference and to be honest I’m not seeing that at all. 

Here is the current specs #2 cam




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

That's what my shop was telling me also. Great to hear this from you. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve had a lot of guys asking why I didn’t pick up the Turbo instead of the RX3 #2 cam and this is why.
> 
> Efficiency has gone up from the last few years and they are back to gaining some good speeds if you happen to land at the end of the cam rotation. In my case at 28” I can shoot both but the #2 cam is coming in hot like they used to.
> 
> I’ve seen guys post they have heard only a 2-3 fps difference and to be honest I’m not seeing that at all.
> 
> Here is the current specs #2 cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turbo might have a true ibo of 355 this year though :wink:


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Turbo might have a true ibo of 355 this year though :wink:


I don’t need the 5 FPS and would rather keep the same cams between the two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

IBO 350 or 342? 
And what’s the speed difference between #2 and #3 using same arrow and weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

You might be talking about the turbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Shadow14 said:


> IBO 350 or 342?
> And what’s the speed difference between #2 and #3 using same arrow and weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the 28” slot 8 fps faster so equivalent IBO 350 when you run the numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Shadow14 said:


> You might be talking about the turbo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

What are you getting with your #3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Shadow14 said:


> What are you getting with your #3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


294-295 same specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeemark

WOW that looks great ! Waiting on my reatree #3 cam . I have a Halon 7 but went with the RX3 over the Vertix and the Bowtech this year . The draw cycle just drew me in


----------



## ontarget7

markeemark said:


> WOW that looks great ! Waiting on my reatree #3 cam . I have a Halon 7 but went with the RX3 over the Vertix and the Bowtech this year . The draw cycle just drew me in


The draw cycle is very nice on the # 3 cam 

Got some asking about a hump and dump in the #2 cam and to be honest I’m not seeing that at all. I’ve seen some reporting this and not sure if it’s from bows hanging in shops out of adjustment or what. 
It is more a consistent pull all the way back with less valley but still plenty adequate, at least for me. Holding weight at 72.5 is coming in at 12.8-13#

Have had some asking about the low nock setting and I have yet to see this from any of the ones I have worked on. They have all been extremely consistent with nock level and top cam hitting a touch before the bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Looks Fantastic! I almost bought one off the rack, but really glad I held out and ordered a Storm riser.


----------



## digsafe

The #2 I tried at 28" had a firm solid back wall and held really great but the draw compared to the # 3 was not even close. The #2 humped and dumped into the valley. I can't believe that the #2 cam could be that much off to create the dump and hold at the same time.
I ordered the #3 but I wouldn't bank 0on changing it thinking that a couple twists here and there are going to solve it


----------



## ontarget7

digsafe said:


> The #2 I tried at 28" had a firm solid back wall and held really great but the draw compared to the # 3 was not even close. The #2 humped and dumped into the valley. I can't believe that the #2 cam could be that much off to create the dump and hold at the same time.
> I ordered the #3 but I wouldn't bank 0on changing it thinking that a couple twists here and there are going to solve it


Definitely not a hump and dump from the ones I have had. 

I find it very similar to the #3 other than it carries peak weight longer and the reason why your gaining speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Probably be changing a few things accessory wise but getting the feel for this as a freestyle setup. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

Damn dude that thing looks sick. So which one will you be hunting with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weldermike70

So sweet, I need one!


----------



## rmscustom

Nice numbers on that #2 cam! Looks like Hoyt might be finally getting thier s$&t back together. Curious on how the #2 cam ultra I’ll have in my hands in a few weeks stacks up.


----------



## Adamsdjr

Is it the number 2 cam or is it being at the end on the cam? Do you get similar results with the #3 if you have 30” draw.


----------



## Shadow14

Adamsdjr said:


> Is it the number 2 cam or is it being at the end on the cam? Do you get similar results with the #3 if you have 30” draw.


It’s being at the end of the cam. # 3 with a 30 inch draw would be the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhbuckmaster

Shane, would you mind posting a pic of the limbs on your new bow for us? I would like to see how the decal coloring on those blacks limbs looks compared to the riser. Thanks!!!


----------



## ontarget7

Shadow14 said:


> Damn dude that thing looks sick. So which one will you be hunting with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The #3 cam will be my primary hunting rig
The #2 cam will be more of a training aid throughout the year. 



Adamsdjr said:


> Is it the number 2 cam or is it being at the end on the cam? Do you get similar results with the #3 if you have 30” draw.


The #2 cam is faster than the #3



rhbuckmaster said:


> Shane, would you mind posting a pic of the limbs on your new bow for us? I would like to see how the decal coloring on those blacks limbs looks compared to the riser. Thanks!!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Killer RX!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I changed my order to a #3 cam 65lbs. I believe my shoulder will thank me!

Nice looking rig!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Nice looking rig right there

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I changed my order to a #3 cam 65lbs. I believe my shoulder will thank me!
> 
> Nice looking rig!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Draw cycle is so subjective. You can’t go wrong with the #3 cam if your looking for ease of draw and you have the option between the two. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Very nice! Good to see they are getting back to their "old ways"...:wink:


----------



## redman

With a 27 draw would the 2 cam be a better cam for a hunting bow


----------



## THE ELKMAN

agreed^^


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Very nice! Good to see they are getting back to their "old ways"...:wink:


They definitely are [emoji1363]



redman said:


> With a 27 draw would the 2 cam be a better cam for a hunting bow


If your not trying to gain the most speed possible and more looking for an easier draw with a bigger valley I would say the #3 cam would suite your needs best if your referring to the RX3 

Now if you want more speed and are ok with a little stiffer draw but still ample valley the #2 cam would suite you just fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

On average you will find a little less pre lean required in the #2 cam and that is quite common in Hoyt’s history. 

Still tuning up excellent and bareshafts are money at 20 yards











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman

You gonna make me spend more money. Bow looks great.


----------



## survivalistd

Wow !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

This thread ain’t helping my checkbook any.

I can see a 65#, #3 cam, wrong-handed model in my near future.


----------



## camelcluch

/\/\ x2 but 70# please.


----------



## regularguy

A lefty 70#er for me, please hurry up Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

ontarget7 said:


> In the 28” slot 8 fps faster so equivalent IBO 350 when you run the numbers





redman said:


> With a 27 draw would the 2 cam be a better cam for a hunting bow


8 FPS increase is exactly what I got last year at 27" draw with #2 vs #3 as well. I did my testing at 60lbs with 300, 350, and 400 grain arrows and also at 70lbs with 350 and 400 grain. Always 8fps faster with #2.

The #3 at 27" is a easier/smoother draw for sure, but IMO both are relatively easy and comfortable draws. I look at it this way, 8FPS is a pretty significant jump and it's almost "free speed". You can certainly soften up the #2 by just backing down the peak weight and still be shooting the same speed as #3. At 27", for me it's a no-brainer.... #2 unless "smooth" is your top priority.


----------



## ontarget7

nestly said:


> 8 FPS increase is exactly what I got last year at 27" draw with #2 vs #3 as well. I did my testing at 60lbs with 300, 350, and 400 grain arrows and also at 70lbs with 350 and 400 grain. Always 8fps faster with #2.
> 
> The #3 at 27" is a easier/smoother draw for sure, but IMO both are relatively easy and comfortable draws. I look at it this way, 8FPS is a pretty significant jump and it's almost "free speed". You can certainly soften up the #2 by just backing down the peak weight and still be shooting the same speed as #3. At 27", for me it's a no-brainer.... #2 unless "smooth" is your top priority.


The #2 cam has always been faster but the only difference this year, they are back to meeting speeds in the #3 cam making the #2 cam a little hotter. 

More on par with the RKT cams for speed but a smoother and easier draw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Shot the RX3 again at 28.5" and #3 cam............................Dayum! My favorite Hoyt since my CSZT30.


----------



## survivalistd

Definitely a winner....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shot the RX3 again at 28.5" and #3 cam............................Dayum! My favorite Hoyt since my CSZT30.


That #3 cam is really a great draw cycle. I may end up ordering 80# limbs and another set of #3 cams for my current #2 cam bow just to have the option. 

I like the Rage Trypans and Hypos behind 80# bows. Just crazy blood trails and pass throughs with big wound channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXXIS31

I shot the #2 and #3 cams tonight and am still a fan of the #2. I am shooting an original CST with #2’s and have still yet to have a bow that made me want to just toss it to the side and upgrade. I will say the RX3 really has me considering the upgrade, I’m really not sure how I feel about the 30” ATA but it would be nice strapped on the pack. 

I shot the #2 at 60 and #3 at 70 and the #2 was defiantly easier to draw but felt everybit as strong on the shot. One thing that has me really wanting the RX3 is that I could get the same performance out of a maxed out 70lb bow as I am currently getting from my 77lb CST. Faster and a larger valley is a good combo for hunting, it’s really hard to tell shooting one in the shop next to mine all tuned and setup. 

Thanks for all the feedback. You defiantly have gotten my wheels turning.


----------



## BucksnBass525

MAXXIS31 said:


> I shot the #2 and #3 cams tonight and am still a fan of the #2. I am shooting an original CST with #2’s and have still yet to have a bow that made me want to just toss it to the side and upgrade. I will say the RX3 really has me considering the upgrade, I’m really not sure how I feel about the 30” ATA but it would be nice strapped on the pack.
> 
> I shot the #2 at 60 and #3 at 70 and the #2 was defiantly easier to draw but felt everybit as strong on the shot. One thing that has me really wanting the RX3 is that I could get the same performance out of a maxed out 70lb bow as I am currently getting from my 77lb CST. Faster and a larger valley is a good combo for hunting, it’s really hard to tell shooting one in the shop next to mine all tuned and setup.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. You defiantly have gotten my wheels turning.


Same thing I was thinking but for some reason the RX3 did not feel 30" ATA to me, felt more like 32" ish. 
The compact "Pure Hunting Bow" feel along with such an easy draw cycle is a nice combination.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Do you think the helix would give you similar results?


----------



## ontarget7

eskimoohunt said:


> Do you think the helix would give you similar results?


Absolutely 
The only difference generally speaking from Carbon to aluminum is pre lean settings usually differ a little.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

The #2 cam is coming along nicely considering my limited time lately. 

Getting comfy at 20 yards, tweaking stabs a little and pin float isn’t to shabby. 

For a 6x lens the sight picture is good and not as much movement as I was anticipating. 

This was a clean face through a little tweaking and about 50 shots. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> The #2 cam is coming along nicely considering my limited time lately.
> 
> Getting comfy at 20 yards, tweaking stabs a little and pin float isn’t to shabby.
> 
> For a 6x lens the sight picture is good and not as much movement as I was anticipating.
> 
> This was a clean face through a little tweaking and about 50 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, but, but you can't get those #2 cams to to tune out the nock high!! Lol. Tongue in cheek!

NC



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> But, but, but you can't get those #2 cams to to tune out the nock high!! Lol. Tongue in cheek!
> 
> NC
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Best nock travel from Hoyt to date and they are consistent throughout the draw lengths 

Very forgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

It sounds like your more of a fan of the #3 cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> Best nock travel from Hoyt to date and they are consistent throughout the draw lengths
> 
> Very forgiving!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NC









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



Shadow14 said:


> It sounds like your more of a fan of the #3 cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily, enjoying the #2 cam as well. Have owned many #2 cam Hoyt’s in the past including Turbo models. 

With that said, if you were to pin me down and force me to only have one since at 28” I have the option. For hunting it would probably be the #3 in the RX3. 

I see benefits to both and the reason why I decided to have both. The #2 cam you will get peak performance at 28” but speed is not free and it never will be. I can pull up to 90# fairly comfortable so draw cycle feels rather easy on both. With that said, you will see a difference from one to another so I would definitely recommend shooting both if you can. 

When you see it’s “free speed” it’s not, and the draw cycles are different. The #2’s will always be stiffer and hold peak weight longer with a shorter valley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

For a freestyle setup, this little RX3 is holding every bit as good as my Mathews Pro Comp. Think I got the stab weight distribution just about where I like it. Currently easy to get right back on target even when you drop low there’s no fighting it. Really easy and forgiving setup to shoot. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibber

ontarget7 said:


> Absolutely
> The only difference generally speaking from Carbon to aluminum is pre lean settings usually differ a little.


Confirmed. Received Helix yesterday. 65lbs, 29.5'' draw, cam 3. Setup was a breeze, thankfully this have yokes, started with half inch right tear. 1.5 twist to left yoke, 1.5 twist out of right yoke and this is dead on.


----------



## Trop2003

ontarget7 said:


> Not necessarily, enjoying the #2 cam as well. Have owned many #2 cam Hoyt’s in the past including Turbo models.
> 
> With that said, if you were to pin me down and force me to only have one since at 28” I have the option. For hunting it would probably be the #3 in the RX3.
> 
> I see benefits to both and the reason why I decided to have both. The #2 cam you will get peak performance at 28” but speed is not free and it never will be. I can pull up to 90# fairly comfortable so draw cycle feels rather easy on both. With that said, you will see a difference from one to another so I would definitely recommend shooting both if you can.
> 
> When you see it’s “free speed” it’s not, and the draw cycles are different. The #2’s will always be stiffer and hold peak weight longer with a shorter valley.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much speed do you actually gain at 28" from the #3 cam to the #2 cam? I am also a 28" draw, but can't decide which route to take since this will be a strictly hunting bow.


----------



## ontarget7

Trop2003 said:


> How much speed do you actually gain at 28" from the #3 cam to the #2 cam? I am also a 28" draw, but can't decide which route to take since this will be a strictly hunting bow.


8-9 fps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Does the string angle change from the 2 to the 3 meaning is one cam larger than the other. I'm right at 27.75 to 28 and want the best string angle to shoot off the nose without a peep and just a kisser. 

Any change in brace height?

8-9 feet gain would let you drop how many pounds on the bow from the 3 cam?

I'm thinking hard about the Ultra model based on your findings.

Edited to add Looks like the Ultra cam does not overlap at 28 so that suxs! Wonder how that Ultra cam feels at 28 compared to the 2 and 3 in your testing?


----------



## ontarget7

NCBuckNBass said:


> Does the string angle change from the 2 to the 3 meaning is one cam larger than the other. I'm right at 27.75 to 28 and want the best string angle to shoot off the nose without a peep and just a kisser.
> 
> Any change in brace height?
> 
> 8-9 feet gain would let you drop how many pounds on the bow from the 3 cam?
> 
> I'm thinking hard about the Ultra model based on your findings.
> 
> Edited to add Looks like the Ultra cam does not overlap at 28 so that suxs! Wonder how that Ultra cam feels at 28 compared to the 2 and 3 in your testing?


1) #2 cam is smaller 
2) brace height stays the same
3) about 4# drop in the #2 cam will get you the same speeds as the #3 cam at 4# heavier
4) The Ultra in the #2 cam at 28” is in the middle slot. Plus the Ultra is 8 fps slower than the RX3. It has the ease of draw feel as the RX3 #3 cam but you will have a little less valley. 

I thought about picking up the Ultra but for me personally string angle on the RX3 is not a problem at all. Not to mention it’s very stable for me and even with a 6x lens I have very good pin float. It’s holding so well I will probably sell my Pro Comp order 60# limbs for the RX3 and use it for target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Thanks for the detailed reply. Do you hunt with anything other than just a peep like some form of magnification lens? Do you have a preference in peeps for hunting? THE RAD peep seems like a good one but I took it out finding it hard to see at dark thirty in the woods and shots are short anyway.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> 1) #2 cam is smaller
> 2) brace height stays the same
> 3) about 4# drop in the #2 cam will get you the same speeds as the #3 cam at 4# heavier
> 4) The Ultra in the #2 cam at 28” is in the middle slot. Plus the Ultra is 8 fps slower than the RX3. It has the ease of draw feel as the RX3 #3 cam but you will have a little less valley.
> 
> I thought about picking up the Ultra but for me personally string angle on the RX3 is not a problem at all. Not to mention it’s very stable for me and even with a 6x lens I have very good pin float. It’s holding so well I will probably sell my Pro Comp order 60# limbs for the RX3 and use it for target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure the Ultra is at 28" in the "center slot"?


----------



## ontarget7

NCBuckNBass said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Do you hunt with anything other than just a peep like some form of magnification lens? Do you have a preference in peeps for hunting? THE RAD peep seems like a good one but I took it out finding it hard to see at dark thirty in the woods and shots are short anyway.




For hunting it’s the Xero sight so 1/4” RAD is about all I use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Are you sure the Ultra is at 28" in the "center slot"?


27-30 in the #2 cam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> 1) #2 cam is smaller
> 2) brace height stays the same
> 3) about 4# drop in the #2 cam will get you the same speeds as the #3 cam at 4# heavier
> 4) The Ultra in the #2 cam at 28” is in the middle slot. Plus the Ultra is 8 fps slower than the RX3. It has the ease of draw feel as the RX3 #3 cam but you will have a little less valley.
> 
> I thought about picking up the Ultra but for me personally string angle on the RX3 is not a problem at all. Not to mention it’s very stable for me and even with a 6x lens I have very good pin float. It’s holding so well I will probably sell my Pro Comp order 60# limbs for the RX3 and use it for target.
> 
> 
> I agree the RX3 holds surprisingly well, it and the Primes the two best in that category this year for me.
> The RX3 is the best holding "Pure Hunting Bow" I have shot, I believe it is the best PHB on the market. I am torn between the ct5 "Do-All" bow I have on order and the RX3.


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> I agree the RX3 holds surprisingly well, it and the Primes the two best in that category this year for me.
> The RX3 is the best holding "Pure Hunting Bow" I have shot, I believe it is the best PHB on the market. I am torn between the ct5 "Do-All" bow I have on order and the RX3.


Everyone is different so I can only give you my personal experience with bow. 

1) I prefer the draw of the RX3 
2) I prefer the tunability of the RX3
3) More forgiving to a wide range of spines without having to adjust rest one way or another
4) I like 3 string harness better, just more convenient to work on
5) RX3 grip hands down for me 
6) I have less deviations on the RX3 when pulling through my shot, soft into the wall or hard
7) RX3 just aims better for me throughout my expansion of the shot
8) RX3 also wins the beauty contest . Just a good looking bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

ontarget7 said:


> The #2 cam is coming along nicely considering my limited time lately.
> 
> Getting comfy at 20 yards, tweaking stabs a little and pin float isn’t to shabby.
> 
> For a 6x lens the sight picture is good and not as much movement as I was anticipating.
> 
> This was a clean face through a little tweaking and about 50 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice shooting. Looks like another keeper!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> 1) #2 cam is smaller
> 2) brace height stays the same
> 3) about 4# drop in the #2 cam will get you the same speeds as the #3 cam at 4# heavier
> 4) The Ultra in the #2 cam at 28” is in the middle slot. Plus the Ultra is 8 fps slower than the RX3. It has the ease of draw feel as the RX3 #3 cam but you will have a little less valley.
> 
> I thought about picking up the Ultra but for me personally string angle on the RX3 is not a problem at all. Not to mention it’s very stable for me and even with a 6x lens I have very good pin float. It’s holding so well I will probably sell my Pro Comp order 60# limbs for the RX3 and use it for target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does it hold compared to the Realm X?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Everyone is different so I can only give you my personal experience with bow.
> 
> 1) I prefer the draw of the RX3
> 2) I prefer the tunability of the RX3
> 3) More forgiving to a wide range of spines without having to adjust rest one way or another
> 4) I like 3 string harness better, just more convenient to work on
> 5) RX3 grip hands down for me
> 6) I have less deviations on the RX3 when pulling through my shot, soft into the wall or hard
> 7) RX3 just aims better for me throughout my expansion of the shot
> 8) RX3 also wins the beauty contest . Just a good looking bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed:thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> How does it hold compared to the Realm X?


The hold on target is one of the best improvements over the last few years IMO. Just easier to shoot with less fatigue with quite a few bows nowadays. 

I would rate the RX3 at the top of the list thou. At least for me, it aims and holds like a target bow with far less mass weight needed for stabs etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milje

Y’all are gonna make me spend some money here... played with an RX3 yesterday at 70 lbs, 30”. Strongly considering an Ultra at 80 lbs, 32”.


----------



## eskimoohunt

ontarget7 said:


> For a freestyle setup, this little RX3 is holding every bit as good as my Mathews Pro Comp. Think I got the stab weight distribution just about where I like it. Currently easy to get right back on target even when you drop low there’s no fighting it. Really easy and forgiving setup to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a vbar attachment on the front and that’s all new to me

What type of attachment is that on the back stab? Model make ect?


----------



## ontarget7

After work therapy session in order with some new Spyder Web targets 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Sweet shooting right there..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

eskimoohunt said:


> I have a vbar attachment on the front and that’s all new to me
> 
> What type of attachment is that on the back stab? Model make ect?


Same question :shade:


----------



## ontarget7

eskimoohunt said:


> I have a vbar attachment on the front and that’s all new to me
> 
> What type of attachment is that on the back stab? Model make ect?





PAKraig said:


> Same question :shade:


Doinker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Shane, I confess I haven’t read all 27 pages, have you spent any time with the 3 Ultra?


----------



## Milje

Mathias said:


> Shane, I confess I haven’t read all 27 pages, have you spent any time with the 3 Ultra?


I plan to on Saturday, finally found a shop 3 1/2 hours away that has one in stock (had to call every shop within 4 hours of my house to find one....)


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Shane, I confess I haven’t read all 27 pages, have you spent any time with the 3 Ultra?


Yep
Same characteristics just different specs really sums it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I believe I’m definitely going to have to order some 80# limbs for my #3 cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass

ontarget7 said:


> After work therapy session in order with some new Spyder Web targets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me those arrows were shot at 20 yards...………..even lie if ya have to.


----------



## ontarget7

20 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Looking good with both. :thumbs_up


----------



## jmclfrsh

That Storm finish makes for a great looking bow.

I shot an RX3 and immediately knew it was coming home with me. Pulled my Xero off my CD and it is one great-shooting rig. VERY stable in the hand.

Kills me how earlier in this thread, all the discussion that occurred over a few ounces of weight. I just care how they hold with my arm extended, if they wander, rotate or just sit there. My RX3 never moves it seems.


----------



## ontarget7

Not your traditional target bow per say but she’s pounding those X’s.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

That looks clean .. my rx1

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

survivalistd said:


> That looks clean .. my rx1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very Nice  


Dialing in the new sight. 
Thinking we might be close 








I’ve been torn over the years with traditional target setups that have come and gone. For whatever reason I just seem to shoot my hunting setups more effortlessly. It’s time to give in and run the same model bow for both. With a 6X lens, I still can’t believe how well this RX3 holds. It’s time for some personal goals . Little off season training for the hunt. 

Take it easy guys and best of luck this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milje

Milje said:


> Y’all are gonna make me spend some money here... played with an RX3 yesterday at 70 lbs, 30”. Strongly considering an Ultra at 80 lbs, 32”.


Things happened, I tried out an Ultra today, and now one is on the way. 32” and 80 pound draw should be sufficient. Now we wait... 

OT7 you said standard press fingers will work correct? Gonna get an LCA press on the way before this rig is here.


----------



## ontarget7

Milje said:


> Things happened, I tried out an Ultra today, and now one is on the way. 32” and 80 pound draw should be sufficient. Now we wait...
> 
> OT7 you said standard press fingers will work correct? Gonna get an LCA press on the way before this rig is here.


Yes sir 
Congrats !! 

It’s just stupid how well they hold. I just shot one arrow then walked up pulled it at the same X spot and repeated 60 times. Did not have one shot leave the X ring. 









Your going to love that Ultra and at 80# 
My 80# limbs for the #3 cam are on order. That #3 cam draws so easy it’s crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Milje, sweet bows the Ultra’s. I just wish I was longer than 29” so I could shoot the #3 w/o sacrificing so much.


----------



## Milje

Mathias said:


> Milje, sweet bows the Ultra’s. I just wish I was longer than 29” so I could shoot the #3 w/o sacrificing so much.


It’s a blessing and a curse lol. At least both of the bows with my draw length are nice!


----------



## V-TRAIN

ontarget7 said:


> 8-9 fps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do you think for someone with a 27" draw (like me), the #2 cam on the RX3 Ultra would make it a 340-343 ibo bow ?


----------



## ontarget7

V-TRAIN said:


> So do you think for someone with a 27" draw (like me), the #2 cam on the RX3 Ultra would make it a 340-343 ibo bow ?


Due to where your at on draw slot I would say 340 give or take 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN

k, thanks


----------



## 1911guy

Sweet bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckdundee

What rear stabilizer offset mount do you have on? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## COelkhunter11

Can I ask your opinion since I can’t seem to find a good pic of it. Thinking of ordering 80# Optifade limbs for my storm RX-3 would the greys match Or are they too far off since you happen to have both colors?


----------



## ontarget7

Buckdundee said:


> What rear stabilizer offset mount do you have on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Doinker



COelkhunter11 said:


> Can I ask your opinion since I can’t seem to find a good pic of it. Thinking of ordering 80# Optifade limbs for my storm RX-3 would the greys match Or are they too far off since you happen to have both colors?


I think it would look good. 
Maybe this will help you out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

The combo I ordered is stone with verde limbs. Looks great any combo in my eyes. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## COelkhunter11

Cool yea I think they’d both look good too thank you!!!


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Thanks for such a detailed review. I have wanted Hoyt to be exceptional for a few years and it seems this is the year they nailed it. Going to shoot the RX3 this weekend.

One question, where is the string stop set screw located, the screw they dipped over on the riser?


----------



## ontarget7

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Thanks for such a detailed review. I have wanted Hoyt to be exceptional for a few years and it seems this is the year they nailed it. Going to shoot the RX3 this weekend.
> 
> One question, where is the string stop set screw located, the screw they dipped over on the riser?


Those dipped torques are not the set screw for the string stop. It’s directly on the bottom side and it’s not dipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Thanks for getting with me on that. I saw it mentioned in the thread, but wasn't sure. I didn't think they would have done it that way, just needed to clarify.


----------



## PAKraig

Shane, are you really still running factory strings on both bows??? :mg:


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Shane, are you really still running factory strings on both bows??? :mg:


Yes, only way to give them a fair test. Honestly, I’m seeing zero issues so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Have you shot it without string dampeners?


----------



## ontarget7

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Have you shot it without string dampeners?


No, haven’t had a need to take them off yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, only way to give them a fair test. Honestly, I’m seeing zero issues so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe how well mine are holding up. Hoyt really did a nice job with their factory stringsets this year. Any idea what material? 452X?


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

I was at the shop again today. Shot a bunch of bows and really wanted to come home with the rx-3. We ended up getting it quieter but still was not as quiet as my rain 6. Am i the only one that thinks this bow is loud? Also when we put a my stabilizer on it and sight It the bow would kick to the left and have some vibe in it. We spent alot of time with it I guess i feel and hear different things then anybody else. But that draw on that bow is amazing to me . Best out of all the other bows I shot. I wish I could of got the bow to be dead in the hand with no left kick. Everybody is different I guess.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> I can't believe how well mine are holding up. Hoyt really did a nice job with their factory stringsets this year. Any idea what material? 452X?


Haven’t even looked into what they went with this year. Holding up great thou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Iwantbigbucks said:


> I was at the shop again today. Shot a bunch of bows and really wanted to come home with the rx-3. We ended up getting it quieter but still was not as quiet as my rain 6. Am i the only one that thinks this bow is loud? Also when we put a my stabilizer on it and sight It the bow would kick to the left and have some vibe in it. We spent alot of time with it I guess i feel and hear different things then anybody else. But that draw on that bow is amazing to me . Best out of all the other bows I shot. I wish I could of got the bow to be dead in the hand with no left kick. Everybody is different I guess.


I shot all the new Hoyts recently and not one of them was loud at all. I was actually quite impressed with the noise or lack there of. 

The RX3 Ultra was overall my favorite but they were all very nice shooting bows. The balance on the new Hoyt bows is pretty incredible. Easily my favorite Hoyts of all time.


----------



## Mathias

Placed my order for a standard RX-3. My first Hoyt in several years. Not a loud bow at all.


----------



## BucksnBass525

dnv23 said:


> I shot all the new Hoyts recently and not one of them was loud at all. I was actually quite impressed with the noise or lack there of.
> 
> The RX3 Ultra was overall my favorite but they were all very nice shooting bows. The balance on the new Hoyt bows is pretty incredible. Easily my favorite Hoyts of all time.


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PAKraig

Not loud but I think they sound different than other bows. Kind of like the difference between the newer Primes and other metal bows.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Yes it does have a different sound.Did anybody have the same feeling as the bow has vae vibration and kicking to the left at all?Also the two techs said the same thing.And I also had them check cam sync and it was perfect.I guess I will go to another shop and shoot it again.IT sucks because I wanted to bring it home.


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Yes it does have a different sound.Did anybody have the same feeling as the bow has vae vibration and kicking to the left at all?Also the two techs said the same thing.And I also had them check cam sync and it was perfect.I guess I will go to another shop and shoot it again.IT sucks because I wanted to bring it home.


Are you sure the vibration isn’t coming from your sight or stab ?
As for kicking to the left I’m not seeing that myself and I own two of them and have tuned a handful of others. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

It could be from my sight .I have a carbon accutouch with a dovetail.the sight bar was out pretty far also. I also had my 8 inch dead center on there with 4 oz of weight.I guess I can go back or to another shop and try a different sight or stabilizer and see how it is.we did also take the hoyt string silencers off and tried the monkey tails and that seemed to quiet it down a little more.Really disappointing.


----------



## PAKraig

Iwantbigbucks said:


> It could be from my sight .I have a carbon accutouch with a dovetail.the sight bar was out pretty far also. I also had my 8 inch dead center on there with 4 oz of weight.I guess I can go back or to another shop and try a different sight or stabilizer and see how it is.we did also take the hoyt string silencers off and tried the monkey tails and that seemed to quiet it down a little more.Really disappointing.


Or maybe it's just not the bow for you. Keep shooting them til you find one that's perfect for you.


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> It could be from my sight .I have a carbon accutouch with a dovetail.the sight bar was out pretty far also. I also had my 8 inch dead center on there with 4 oz of weight.I guess I can go back or to another shop and try a different sight or stabilizer and see how it is.we did also take the hoyt string silencers off and tried the monkey tails and that seemed to quiet it down a little more.Really disappointing.


Yep, it’s definitely the sight.

I’m currently running the Axcel Achieve on my #2 cam and I got quite a bit of vibe coming from the Carbon dove tail. I really don’t mind since I have it setup for target and it’s shooting awesome but I can see where your coming from. 









You will also pick up some vibe from a Tight Spot or a Quivilizer, as well as the longer you go with a stabilizer. It was a little frustrating at first but I have a lot of different accessories on hand so with some testing I realized it wasn’t coming from the actual bow. 

Current hunting setup has zero vibe and it’s really quiet. I would say comparable to my Triax. However I did change quivers and running the HHA King Pin Lite TE on it with a 10” stab















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Ontarget 7,Thanks for the info.I will go back and try a different sight .I would like to to stay with a lighter sight and a lighter stabilizer .Do you have any recommendations besides the king pin?Had one and didnt like the 10 thousands pin on it .Also what stabilizer would be better for that bow?Thanks.


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Ontarget 7,Thanks for the info.I will go back and try a different sight .I would like to to stay with a lighter sight and a lighter stabilizer .Do you have any recommendations besides the king pin?Had one and didnt like the 10 thousands pin on it .Also what stabilizer would be better for that bow?Thanks.


No problem

If your more looking for shot feel I would go 12” or less on a good stab with a short mounting bracket HHA or Spot Hogg. For what ever reason being Carbon your accessories will pick up the transferee vibe on the RX3. 
My Davis sight has less vibe and it’s a aluminum dovetail so if you had a aluminum dovetail Axcel that will probably see less vibe as well. 
The new Fuse quiver does really well on them if your looking for hunting applications with less vibe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjwilson14

Lookssss awsome wish i had the money to buy


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Ontarget 7,thanks for the info.I will go back and try some different things.Thanks Again.


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Ontarget 7,thanks for the info.I will go back and try some different things.Thanks Again.


Just trying to give you some feedback back from my experiences. It may not be the bow for you but at the same time I don’t want you to right it off due to reasons that really aren’t the bow. 

Wish things could be easier, especially with the price of everything nowadays. I’ve been itching lately to stay the coarse for a couple years at least. For me that’s not an easy task but I may find myself doing it with this one. 

Apart from the vibe I’ve got from certain accessories I really don’t have anything I don’t like about the RX3. 

Best of luck in your search [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Just trying to give you some feedback back from my experiences. It may not be the bow for you but at the same time I don’t want you to right it off due to reasons that really aren’t the bow.
> 
> Wish things could be easier, especially with the price of everything nowadays. I’ve been itching lately to stay the coarse for a couple years at least. For me that’s not an easy task but I may find myself doing it with this one.
> 
> Apart from the vibe I’ve got from certain accessories I really don’t have anything I don’t like about the RX3.
> 
> Best of luck in your search [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on, it could always be *faster*! More energy is more better....:wink:

On that note, I just ordered some 80% mods for my #3 cam to see what the difference is. I know I liked the draw cycle on my RX1 better with the 80s vs the 85s....virtually no dump, but still a nice valley and picked up a few fps. I'll be sure to run some numbers with each letoff % to see if there's a difference. 

And I do agree, the RX-3 really seems to check all the boxes....I went through *WAY *too many bows last year and vowed that I'd devote more time this year to hunting and habitat improvement on my hunting property. Time to switch around my priorities and it's nice to have found the right bow this early in the year.


----------



## Mathias

PAKraig said:


> Come on, it could always be *faster*! More energy is more better....:wink:
> 
> On that note, I just ordered some 80% mods for my #3 cam to see what the difference is. I know I liked the draw cycle on my RX1 better with the 80s vs the 85s....virtually no dump, but still a nice valley and picked up a few fps. I'll be sure to run some numbers with each letoff % to see if there's a difference.
> 
> And I do agree, the RX-3 really seems to check all the boxes....I went through *WAY *too many bows last year and vowed that I'd devote more time this year to hunting and habitat improvement on my hunting property. Time to switch around my priorities and it's nice to have found the right bow this early in the year.


Last paragraph resonates with me.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Come on, it could always be *faster*! More energy is more better....:wink:
> 
> On that note, I just ordered some 80% mods for my #3 cam to see what the difference is. I know I liked the draw cycle on my RX1 better with the 80s vs the 85s....virtually no dump, but still a nice valley and picked up a few fps. I'll be sure to run some numbers with each letoff % to see if there's a difference.
> 
> And I do agree, the RX-3 really seems to check all the boxes....I went through *WAY *too many bows last year and vowed that I'd devote more time this year to hunting and habitat improvement on my hunting property. Time to switch around my priorities and it's nice to have found the right bow this early in the year.


For how easy it is to draw that’s what the 80# limbs are for I have on order [emoji6]

Awesome overall package of a bow, no doubt [emoji1363]

My wife thinks I will switch again [emoji23]
I told her, it’s time I’m right for a change [emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> For how easy it is to draw that’s what the 80# limbs are for I have on order [emoji6]
> 
> Awesome overall package of a bow, no doubt [emoji1363]
> 
> My wife thinks I will switch again [emoji23]
> I told her, it’s time I’m right for a change [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prove her wrong!!! :mg:


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Ontarget I really appreciate you answering all my questions and thoughts on the rx-3.I no that I really wanted to like this bow with everything I shared with you guys.Well I am here to let you no after countless hours of shooting this bow we figured it out.This bow is amazing!The draw at 71 pounds feels like effortlessly you .We got it to shoot with less hand shock and be very quiet with a beestinger micro hexx counterslide.Over all thanks on target for helping me and i am excited to sight it in tomorrow and I cant wait!One hell of a bow for a short axle to axle bow!Thanks!!!


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Ontarget I really appreciate you answering all my questions and thoughts on the rx-3.I no that I really wanted to like this bow with everything I shared with you guys.Well I am here to let you no after countless hours of shooting this bow we figured it out.This bow is amazing!The draw at 71 pounds feels like effortlessly you .We got it to shoot with less hand shock and be very quiet with a beestinger micro hexx counterslide.Over all thanks on target for helping me and i am excited to sight it in tomorrow and I cant wait!One hell of a bow for a short axle to axle bow!Thanks!!!


You are welcome!! [emoji1360]
Nice to see your enjoying it. 
Just wait until you get more time with it. It is the best holding hunting bow I have owned to date. Very minimal pin float and so forgiving to tune and shoot. 

Keep us posted [emoji41]
Congrats !! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

canesplayer011 said:


> Is this the greatest bow ever to be made ? Or will you switch 4 times during the year as normal??????? Biggest joke next to Dale_B1 ......... total fraud


Because he shoots different bows he's a fraud? Seriously? Maybe re join again under your 3rd or 4rth different user name and get a personality and some integrity this time... JS


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Because he shoots different bows he's a fraud? Seriously? Maybe re join again under your 3rd or 4rth different user name and get a personality and some integrity this time... JS


It’s all good [emoji1360]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

I just got my rx3. Haven’t messed around with much tuning yet just the rest install. I’m getting a good sized left tear.


----------



## ontarget7

digsafe said:


> I just got my rx3. Haven’t messed around with much tuning yet just the rest install. I’m getting a good sized left tear.


Centershot off of riser not rubber ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

Currently, I’m around just shy of 5/8” off the rubber or 3/4 off the bow. I’m thinking a may have to add a twist on the left yoke or such.
I’m not a pro but have the basics. My knock comes level to the Berger hole At 15-1/16” from top cam center shaft. Shane I think you said 14-7/8 to top center shaft. That would put me way off.


----------



## ontarget7

digsafe said:


> Currently, I’m around just shy of 5/8” off the rubber or 3/4 off the bow. I’m thinking a may have to add a twist on the left yoke or such.
> I’m not a pro but have the basics. My knock comes level to the Berger hole At 15-1/16” from top cam center shaft. Shane I think you said 14-7/8 to top center shaft. That would put me way off.


I wouldn’t sweat the location as your not seeing any vertical tears. 

If you put a shaft on the left side of top cam where does it sit when transferred down to nocking point ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

canesplayer011 said:


> Is this the greatest bow ever to be made ? Or will you switch 4 times during the year as normal??????? Biggest joke next to Dale_B1 ......... total fraud


I am going to give the RX3 a very hard look on Monday and might even come home with one. It is NOT as fast as the Vertix and it is louder with a bit more vib. There are some serious intangibles with this bow though AND if I get one it will be closer to the price of a new Vertix which makes it easier to swallow. My point is this. I love to test out new bows as well and buying a RX3 would be a 180 from my previous stance. I do not believe that makes me a fraud nor do I believe it makes OnTarget a fraud for liking his. I think if anything testing out different bows let’s you appreciate and understand little things about a bow that allows you to then re-look at different bows with a new perspective. It not about being a fraud but about learning and in Ontarget’s case allowing others to see how he evaluated a bow and how that evaluation changes after he learns different things about new bows. Because he is willing to share AS he learns and not just after we can see the thought process and how he learns something that allows him to grow in knowledge and then like something else. We all do it, we just don’t all share that knowledge AS we do it which allows us the Benefit of not getting picked apart by others for our learning and thought process. He lets us learn along with him for everyone’s benifit.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

4IDARCHER said:


> I am going to give the RX3 a very hard look on Monday and might even come home with one. It is NOT as fast as the Vertix and it is louder with a bit more vib. There are some serious intangibles with this bow though AND if I get one it will be closer to the price of a new Vertix which makes it easier to swallow. My point is this. I love to test out new bows as well and buying a RX3 would be a 180 from my previous stance. I do not believe that makes me a fraud nor do I believe it makes OnTarget a fraud for liking his. I think if anything testing out different bows let’s you appreciate and understand little things about a bow that allows you to then re-look at different bows with a new perspective. It not about being a fraud but about learning and in Ontarget’s case allowing others to see how he evaluated a bow and how that evaluation changes after he learns different things about new bows. Because he is willing to share AS he learns and not just after we can see the thought process and how he learns something that allows him to grow in knowledge and then like something else. We all do it, we just don’t all share that knowledge AS we do it which allows us the Benefit of not getting picked apart by others for our learning and thought process. He lets us learn along with him for everyone’s benifit.


Agreed. And very diplomatically said...:wink:


----------



## digsafe

Almost no cam lean at rest. An arrow laying on top left side of cam barely touches the string at the the nock.


----------



## ontarget7

digsafe said:


> Almost no cam lean at rest. An arrow laying on top left side of cam barely touches the string at the the nock.


Easy fix 
Off hand with not seeing anything I would say add two full twist the left side and take two full twist out of the right. 

This will probably put you close then reassess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14

canesplayer011 said:


> Is this the greatest bow ever to be made ? Or will you switch 4 times during the year as normal??????? Biggest joke next to Dale_B1 ......... total fraud


The only joke around here is you. It’s amazing how much negativity there is in this world and your part of it. Just because he can afford it and you can’t doesn’t give the right to talk crap. It’s obvious you’ve had a rough life. I suggest you get some counseling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder

Shadow14 said:


> The only joke around here is you. It’s amazing how much negativity there is in this world and your part of it. Just because he can afford it and you can’t doesn’t give the right to talk crap. It’s obvious you’ve had a rough life. I suggest you get some counseling.
> ^^^ this. Keep it up OT7. Love the reviews


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

My RX-3 finally came in yesterday. We got is set up this morning and I am loving it. I’m a 27” draw but I went with the #3 Cam due to the draw cycle. I was getting 265 FPS with a 466 grain arrow, I’ll have to check it again because the chrono was acting goofy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

AUDuckSlayer said:


> My RX-3 finally came in yesterday. We got is set up this morning and I am loving it. I’m a 27” draw but I went with the #3 Cam due to the draw cycle. I was getting 265 FPS with a 466 grain arrow, I’ll have to check it again because the chrono was acting goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice


----------



## Mathias

4IDARCHER said:


> I am going to give the RX3 a very hard look on Monday and might even come home with one. It is NOT as fast as the Vertix and it is louder with a bit more vib. There are some serious intangibles with this bow though AND if I get one it will be closer to the price of a new Vertix which makes it easier to swallow. My point is this. I love to test out new bows as well and buying a RX3 would be a 180 from my previous stance. I do not believe that makes me a fraud nor do I believe it makes OnTarget a fraud for liking his. I think if anything testing out different bows let’s you appreciate and understand little things about a bow that allows you to then re-look at different bows with a new perspective. It not about being a fraud but about learning and in Ontarget’s case allowing others to see how he evaluated a bow and how that evaluation changes after he learns different things about new bows. Because he is willing to share AS he learns and not just after we can see the thought process and how he learns something that allows him to grow in knowledge and then like something else. We all do it, we just don’t all share that knowledge AS we do it which allows us the Benefit of not getting picked apart by others for our learning and thought process. He lets us learn along with him for everyone’s benifit.


Well said. I do the same, lots of others do too.

I appreciate Shane’s efforts as well. I have an RX-3 on order. His thread piqued my interest, the last few years Hoyt has not been a bow I’d buy. I’ve shot the new Hoyt’s at 3 shops, the first, I couldn’t put it back on the rack fast enough. The feel of the bow and the shops bias told me I needed to try again elsewhere. Time will tell if it’s a keeper.

AUDuckslayer, that bow looks amazing.


----------



## digsafe

ontarget7 said:


> Easy fix
> Off hand with not seeing anything I would say add two full twist the left side and take two full twist out of the right.
> 
> This will probably put you close then reassess
> 
> I started out a little smaller. I gave one full twist to the left a 1 full out the right. My cam lean is about 3/16" pass the string at the nock. Shooting 20 yards my bareshaft impact is about 1" away but the the nock is still about an inch to the left. I'm going to try a 1/2 twist in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I started out a little smaller. I gave one full twist to the left a 1 full out the right. My cam lean is about 3/16" pass the string at the nock. Shooting 20 yards my bareshaft impact is about 1" away but the the nock is still about an inch to the left. I'm going to try a 1/2 twist in the morning.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Picked up my RX-3 today. Realtree Edge Riser with black limbs #3 cam 28" draw. The best camo job I have seen on their carbon riser! She came in hot at 70lbs. with 65lb. limbs! A little tweeking and we are down to 67.5lbs. Only preliminary tuning today but she is a sweetheart and I can hold forever at full draw! As soon as my Hamskea Trinity Hunter comes in things will get serious!!

Appreciate your reviews Shane and I do NOT think you are a fraud!! Just another addict like me!  Still waiting on my Bowtech SR6 to come in! 

NC










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

^ that finish does look nice.


----------



## Firedog43

STiLife said:


> It is a good looking bow. Im still concerned about what happened to the rx-2 lol


What happened


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> ^ that finish does look nice.


Yep! This one wasn't dipped on Friday afternoon at 4:45! Ha!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Nice looking bows guy [emoji1360]

Just got 3 Invasions to sell now and I will be down to 2 RX3’s [emoji15]

I may end up adding one more at some point this year. 
60# one for target and 3D
70&80 for hunting rigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

265 fps 27 draw length. 465 grain arrow what draw weight


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

I’ve spent a fair amount of time with the RX3’s now and the only negatives I have seen to this point are

1) Certian accessories will give off some vibe for those focusing on shot feel. With that said, the right accessories only compliment the bows feel and audible noise levels. 

2) The bottom string suppressor will eventually move up and cause your peep to turn a little. I will more than likely ditch the bottom one and put on a monkey tail

I’m trying hard to pick apart things but honestly it’s a very solid total package. Even down to the factory strings that are holding up surprisingly well with zero serving separation anywhere and hold a tune well. 

May not be everyone’s cup of tea but it’s a damn good offering and IMO, Hoyt’s best Carbon bow to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

I think I have this thing shooting pretty good. Not happy with the amount of cam lean to get rid of the nock left bareshaft. 1/4” across the string at nocking point. But it’s shooting great.


----------



## ontarget7

digsafe said:


> I think I have this thing shooting pretty good. Not happy with the amount of cam lean to get rid of the nock left bareshaft. 1/4” across the string at nocking point. But it’s shooting great.


Generally speaking if you have to induce more top cam pre lean it’s an indication of your particular grip or bottom cam shimming is in order. However, your bottom cam is probably already over the the left ?

Just guessing that you shoot with a low wrist grip stance ? Knuckles back to you more. 

You can also play with utilizing their grip adjustments to see if you can have less pre lean. 

So far my grip stance is very friendly to them and I haven’t had the need to put much lean in them or mess with adjusting their grip from their factory location 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

My grip is similar to the full throttle that I have. That’s a finicky bow and bareshafting with that is not a problem. My grip is adjusted all the way to the left. Before I did my final twists I tried to over compensate my grip to extremes in both directions with the same nock left result. I also tried normal height grip and burying my hand high into the grip. 
My bottom cam is all the way to the left. Top cam sits right in the middle with same size shins on each side.
With my pse’s, right paper tears were the ones to cure. This one is just totally opposite of what I’m used to.


----------



## digsafe

But in any regards from no cam lean. I’m exactly 2 twists in left yoke and 2 turns out right yoke


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

redman said:


> 265 fps 27 draw length. 465 grain arrow what draw weight


70, limbs are bottomed out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Thanks ontarget for all the great info. Very happy with bow so far now time to get it sighted in.


----------



## County Hunter

Count me in, I will follow this thread, interested.


----------



## Spency

Still waiting on mine, ordered Dec 15th.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

ontarget7 said:


> Nice looking bows guy [emoji1360]
> 
> Just got 3 Invasions to sell now and I will be down to 2 RX3’s [emoji15]
> 
> I may end up adding one more at some point this year.
> 60# one for target and 3D
> 70&80 for hunting rigs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will one be the Ultra version?


----------



## ontarget7

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Thanks ontarget for all the great info. Very happy with bow so far now time to get it sighted in.


You are welcome [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCBuckNBass said:


> Will one be the Ultra version?


Honestly, don’t really have any intentions of pulling the trigger on the Ultra. Not that it’s a bad bow or anything like that. Same characteristics, just different specs. 

However, the RX3 aims amazing for me so don’t see me changing. I get more speed, string angle is perfect so really don’t have a need for a longer ATA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakinchrispy

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve spent a fair amount of time with the RX3’s now and the only negatives I have seen to this point are
> 
> 1) Certian accessories will give off some vibe for those focusing on shot feel. With that said, the right accessories only compliment the bows feel and audible noise levels.
> 
> 2) The bottom string suppressor will eventually move up and cause your peep to turn a little. I will more than likely ditch the bottom one and put on a monkey tail
> 
> I’m trying hard to pick apart things but honestly it’s a very solid total package. Even down to the factory strings that are holding up surprisingly well with zero serving separation anywhere and hold a tune well.
> 
> May not be everyone’s cup of tea but it’s a damn good offering and IMO, Hoyt’s best Carbon bow to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not exactly sure why but the Ultra I received did not have the bottom string suppressor in it when I picked it up at my local archery shop. Was too excited picking it up and didnt notice it until I was home and they were closed for the day... Now when I am trying to tune it, I am getting a nock low tear. Could this be from the missing string suppressor on the bottom of the string?

I will be calling the dealer when they are open again, but until then, any thoughts?


----------



## ontarget7

cwpolloc said:


> Not exactly sure why but the Ultra I received did not have the bottom string suppressor in it when I picked it up at my local archery shop. Was too excited picking it up and didnt notice it until I was home and they were closed for the day... Now when I am trying to tune it, I am getting a nock low tear. Could this be from the missing string suppressor on the bottom of the string?
> 
> I will be calling the dealer when they are open again, but until then, any thoughts?


I prefer a nock low tear on Hybrids 

Assuming you have cams hitting at the same time ?
Easy fix if you add twist to each side of your buss cable so your top cam hits a little before the bottom. Then reassess and if you need a touch more go to about 1/16 nock high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Ontarget,what size staibilizer are you using on your hunting rig?Also how much sait out front to get the great pin float you say your having.thanks


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Ontarget,what size staibilizer are you using on your hunting rig?Also how much sait out front to get the great pin float you say your having.thanks


All info you are asking for is above^^^


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Thanks . Got it.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Hey anybody put a cool hand luke on their rx-3 yet? Just wondering if it made a difference in the bow vibe? Right now I am running a micro hex 10 inch and we also put an 8 inch micro hex out front. Took pretty much everything away. I didnt try the 8 inch yet without the counter slide. Havent had time to do that yet. Just wondering if maybe I could just run the chl string stop and the 8 inch and would be just as good? Thanks


----------



## Rawood

my hot off the press ultra


----------



## jeepboii99

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Hey anybody put a cool hand luke on their rx-3 yet? Just wondering if it made a difference in the bow vibe? Right now I am running a micro hex 10 inch and we also put an 8 inch micro hex out front. Took pretty much everything away. I didnt try the 8 inch yet without the counter slide. Havent had time to do that yet. Just wondering if maybe I could just run the chl string stop and the 8 inch and would be just as good? Thanks










I have the cool hand like on mine. I like it gives it a lil class too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534

Rawood said:


> View attachment 6725127
> 
> 
> my hot off the press ultra


Sweet looking rig. I have the same camo riser with black limbs,should be here the first of feb.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Jeep, did you notice a difference on it with the chl string stop? Thanks


----------



## jeepboii99

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Jeep, did you notice a difference on it with the chl string stop? Thanks


I didnt changed the string stop. The ones that come standard with the rx3 seems to be pretty legit don’t really see a need to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Okay thanks.


----------



## ontarget7

60# limbs and 80# limbs came in [emoji1360]
Looks like it may be a busy weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepboii99

ontarget7 said:


> 60# limbs and 80# limbs came in [emoji1360]
> Looks like it may be a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t wait to see your review and speeds on the 80lb limbs!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

64#/28” / 400 spine GT Platinum Pierce with 130 gr Victory VAP glue in target tips were a breeze to tune. All sighted in at 20 and ready to dial in sight tapes when I get a minute 




























80# limbs next on the EVII 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regularguy

Sweet like forward to hearing your thoughts on the 80lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

And the 80# limbs with 300 spine GT Platinum Pierce looks like a breeze as well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

28”/84# #3 cam 
426 gr arrow
318 fps




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regularguy

I know you just got them on, but How is the draw feeling with the 80# on the #3 cam? Is it still smooth like with 70#?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

regularguy said:


> I know you just got them on, but How is the draw feeling with the 80# on the #3 cam? Is it still smooth like with 70#?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still smooooth and easy !!
Honestly, I could do 90 no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regularguy

ontarget7 said:


> Still smooooth and easy !!
> Honestly, I could do 90 no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear, I have a 70# that is suppose to be coming in a few weeks, i may be ordering 80#ers in the future if I find it’s a easy pull/hold. Thanks for posting the information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Rawood said:


> View attachment 6725127
> 
> 
> my hot off the press ultra


Awesome looking ultra! My shop won't get any in till around end of month! I guess that be next week, hopefully!


----------



## runninghounds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runninghounds

Love these ultra rx3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runninghounds

Good stuff shane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Nice guys 

20 yards and bareshafts are looking perfect. Lateral and vertical entry is money on both. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Ok ok, I've followed along for all 771 posts; I sure do like a good Ontarget7 range video though :shade:


----------



## ontarget7

LOL !!! 

This Shrewd scope with a blue fiber and Zbros light is working well on the freestyle setup 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

Can that LED control unit be used for any color fiber? I'm kinda sick of those rheostat lights flickering and dieing on me.
Also, maybe for nothing but I'm really liking my #3 cam.
I took the Axcel accutouch sight off my full throttle which was same DL but at 60lbs. I know the geometry may be a bit different from bow to bow but my RX3 at 70 lbs is using the same #24 tape I've always had on it. I just adjusted my 20 yard start point.


----------



## ontarget7

digsafe said:


> Can that LED control unit be used for any color fiber? I'm kinda sick of those rheostat lights flickering and dieing on me.
> Also, maybe for nothing but I'm really liking my #3 cam.
> I took the Axcel accutouch sight off my full throttle which was same DL but at 60lbs. I know the geometry may be a bit different from bow to bow but my RX3 at 70 lbs is using the same #24 tape I've always had on it. I just adjusted my 20 yard start point.


It’s a rechargeable battery system through USB cable, it has the option of green, red and blue with 200 + brightness levels. 

Full Throttle is a faster bow than your #3 cam RX3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Ontarget I pmed you. Thanks Eddy.


----------



## ontarget7

Answered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

ontarget7 said:


> 64#/28” / 400 spine GT Platinum Pierce with 130 gr Victory VAP glue in target tips were a breeze to tune. All sighted in at 20 and ready to dial in sight tapes when I get a minute
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, why 400 spine with the 44gr balistic collar and 130gr target tip??? Per the GT charts you should be in 300 easily.


----------



## ontarget7

ppkaprince98 said:


> Shane, why 400 spine with the 44gr balistic collar and 130gr target tip??? Per the GT charts you should be in 300 easily.


At 64# / 28” draw ?

Haven’t looked at their chart but if they in fact recommend a 300 spine for that they are
Leaning heavily on the stiff side. 

Glue in target tips and no ballistic collars as I mentioned already, tune absolutely perfect in the 400’s. 

If that’s the case, I’m sure according to their chart I am way weak with my 300’s at 84# but zero issues with bareshafts or broadheads and that’s at 318 fps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

ontarget7 said:


> At 64# / 28” draw ?
> 
> Haven’t looked at their chart but if they in fact recommend a 300 spine for that they are
> Leaning heavily on the stiff side.
> 
> Glue in target tips and no ballistic collars as I mentioned already, tune absolutely perfect in the 400’s.
> 
> If that’s the case, I’m sure according to their chart I am way weak with my 300’s at 84# but zero issues with bareshafts or broadheads and that’s at 318 fps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed where you said you werent using the ballistic collars. 

Here is what Im looking at below. I figure you to be about the red line, so Im surprised 400's tune that easy. I was going to shoot 300's for 60# and 150gr total up front, but now you have me thinking of trying 340's.


----------



## ontarget7

ppkaprince98 said:


> I missed where you said you werent using the ballistic collars.
> 
> Here is what Im looking at below. I figure you to be about the red line, so Im surprised 400's tune that easy. I was going to shoot 300's for 60# and 150gr total up front, but now you have me thinking of trying 340's.
> 
> View attachment 6728365


What draw length are you ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

ontarget7 said:


> What draw length are you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30 and I shoot 29" arrows C2C.


----------



## ontarget7

ppkaprince98 said:


> 30 and I shoot 29" arrows C2C.


At 60# you could get either to tune perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrb CO

What are your thought on the #2 vs #3 cam at 28" now that you have had more time to shoot both?


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



jrb CO said:


> What are your thought on the #2 vs #3 cam at 28" now that you have had more time to shoot both?


Smaller valley vs Bigger valley is what it boils down to. 

I’m fortunate enough that I can own both as they both serve a purposes for me personally well.

The #2 cam was always intended as more a training aid keeping me more honest to form. Since switching to the 60# limbs thou my pin float has increased a touch over the 70# but that’s just do to holding weight. Should be back on where I want it once the 80% mods arrive. 

The #3 cam = ease of draw, big valley and higher peak weight. This will primary be my hunting setup and at 84# I find it still rather easy, holds on target great and loads of energy. 

I really don’t see me getting rid of either and it’s nice to be back to a Carbon bow. Have actually missed keeping them around the last few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Shane, is that Fuse quiver ambidextrous? I see some pictures that look like lefties, and some (like yours) that look like righties? Could yours be flipped around to be used on the wrong tongue side of the bow too?


----------



## brokenlittleman

2 questions. Is a press required to change the let off modules and does the tune change when they are changed?


----------



## jeepboii99

PAKraig said:


> Shane, is that Fuse quiver ambidextrous? I see some pictures that look like lefties, and some (like yours) that look like righties? Could yours be flipped around to be used on the wrong tongue side of the bow too?


If it is the same as the Hoyt 2 piece solo, then yes it is.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkhntr

Shane, with the all the positive and great info you posted, I ordered a RX3 LH 28" 70# subalpine w/ black limbs. The dealer didn't have a LH bow in stock, so they set up a couple RH RX3's at my draw, 60# in a #2 and #3 cam for me to test the draw cycle. The #2 cam felt like it was a 5# heavier draw. It felt like there was more of a hump right before the valley. Even with the stiffer draw, I decided on the #2. It just felt like a more precise draw cycle with a solid backwall. The #3 was smoother but everthing felt softer and less precise, if that makes sense. But a LH archer drawing a RH bow may skew things a bit.

One thing that I didn't pay attention to was string angle. Being that the #3 cam is considerably larger than a #2, is there a noticeable difference in string angle between cams? I haven't owned a bow with less than 34" ATA, so am second guessing my decision. I have till Monday to adjust the order.


----------



## swampcruiser

I thought I’d drop a ? here. I am just setting up my RX3, is anyone pressing with an LCA without adapters? I thought they weren’t required anymore but see Hoyt still says use them in the manual. 
Anyone have one squirt out on them? It looks pretty good for just twisting yokes and adding peep but more curious for a future string change and possible limb swap.


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve had some asking if you can press the new Hoyt’s with standard fingers and the answers is, YES.
> 
> They will be correcting their literature on this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just posting for a friend. Post 345. :wink:


----------



## ontarget7

Elkhntr said:


> Shane, with the all the positive and great info you posted, I ordered a RX3 LH 28" 70# subalpine w/ black limbs. The dealer didn't have a LH bow in stock, so they set up a couple RH RX3's at my draw, 60# in a #2 and #3 cam for me to test the draw cycle. The #2 cam felt like it was a 5# heavier draw. It felt like there was more of a hump right before the valley. Even with the stiffer draw, I decided on the #2. It just felt like a more precise draw cycle with a solid backwall. The #3 was smoother but everthing felt softer and less precise, if that makes sense. But a LH archer drawing a RH bow may skew things a bit.
> 
> One thing that I didn't pay attention to was string angle. Being that the #3 cam is considerably larger than a #2, is there a noticeable difference in string angle between cams? I haven't owned a bow with less than 34" ATA, so am second guessing my decision. I have till Monday to adjust the order.


I really don’t see a noticeable enough difference between mine as far as string angle goes. 

The #2 is the performer between the two in your 28” draw slot. It’s just stacks different throughout the draw and once your muscle memory kicks in I honestly don’t see any issues. 
I’ve got to liking the #2 cam quite a bit myself. 

Solid choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

Mine is a 70# 2 cam ultra.


----------



## ontarget7

zekezoe said:


> View attachment 6734471
> 
> Mine is a 70# 2 cam ultra.


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

PAKraig said:


> Just posting for a friend. Post 345. :wink:


Haha - thanks Kraig! I gotta admit I skippped quite a few pages of weight debate. Great thread tho!


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Just posting for a friend. Post 345. :wink:


With work as busy as it is I can use all the help I can get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxthurm

Swampcruiser,

I've been working on my RX-3 with the LCA Deluxe without adapters. I called LCA and she stated that I did not have to, and that some of the manuals had not been updated. I haven't reached out to Hoyt yet. FWIW, the bow hasn't popped out and it doesn't look like it will (until it happens I suppose)...



swampcruiser said:


> I thought I’d drop a ? here. I am just setting up my RX3, is anyone pressing with an LCA without adapters? I thought they weren’t required anymore but see Hoyt still says use them in the manual.
> Anyone have one squirt out on them? It looks pretty good for just twisting yokes and adding peep but more curious for a future string change and possible limb swap.


----------



## ontarget7

rxthurm said:


> Swampcruiser,
> 
> I've been working on my RX-3 with the LCA Deluxe without adapters. I called LCA and she stated that I did not have to, and that some of the manuals had not been updated. I haven't reached out to Hoyt yet. FWIW, the bow hasn't popped out and it doesn't look like it will (until it happens I suppose)...


Hoyt’s been aware of it since shortly after release date. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

These bows are crazy easy to tune for a Hoyt. I just picked this up last night, here is shot number 7 and 8! _*Thanks Shane for the settings*_- went with those, and then had to add a twist to the right yoke--Voila! 20 yards bare shaft. FWIW, I have owned a ton of Hoyts and after doing some shooting with this, I can't believe how forgiving it is of grip stance. These get a lot of hate on AT for some reason but man, this thing is going to hunt!!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

swampcruiser said:


> These bows are crazy easy to tune for a Hoyt. I just picked this up last night, here is shot number 7 and 8! _*Thanks Shane for the settings*_- went with those, and then had to add a twist to the right yoke--Voila! 20 yards bare shaft. FWIW, I have owned a ton of Hoyts and after doing some shooting with this, I can't believe how forgiving it is of grip stance. These get a lot of hate on AT for some reason but man, this thing is going to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 6735095


100% agree! Mine tuned right down the middle with almost zero pre-lean. Sweet shooter! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

I totally agree swamp cruiser!This is the second hoyt I have ever owned since a razortec.The draw cycle at almost 72 pounds is so eassssy to pull its insain!!!I am really lovin this bow.Super acurate for such a short bow.I am going to tear It up in archery league with a 30.5 ata bow!!


----------



## C-fused

Anybody shooting an Ultra with the 27-30" cam with 80% let off mods?
Wondering how's the valley @ 29" and comparing it overall to the DFX cam.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sambone

I may have to pick one of these up in 2021... I can't wait!


----------



## pat454

And balance of these bow incredible









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pat454

And a got 10 stitches on my left arms right now 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



swampcruiser said:


> These bows are crazy easy to tune for a Hoyt. I just picked this up last night, here is shot number 7 and 8! _*Thanks Shane for the settings*_- went with those, and then had to add a twist to the right yoke--Voila! 20 yards bare shaft. FWIW, I have owned a ton of Hoyts and after doing some shooting with this, I can't believe how forgiving it is of grip stance. These get a lot of hate on AT for some reason but man, this thing is going to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 6735095


You are very welcome 
Definitely a great year for Hoyt. 
Forgiving to tune is right and they aim so well. 
I may end up adding another for kicks and contemplating a Turbo. 
Just a great year that I’m completely satisfied with what they did. 

Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat454

7 lol









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Switching to the 80% mods on my 60# RX3 was money for that final tweak fine tuning pin float.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Switching to the 80% mods on my 60# RX3 was money for that final tweak fine tuning pin float.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the 80% mods on all of my stuff.


----------



## flanny1696

worth the money?


----------



## JacobSch91

anyone think they look like a pile of snakes closer to the limbs?


----------



## ontarget7

flanny1696 said:


> worth the money?


I can only speak for myself, absolutely!
Something about those Carbon Hoyt’s in the hand that is hard to explain. 

They really nailed it this year in so many ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccryer

Anybody shot a Rx-3 turbo yet? I shot the regular RX-3 and it made me put my RX-1 turbos on the shelf for sale!


----------



## Bwk65

Great looking BOW!


----------



## PAKraig

ccryer said:


> Anybody shot a Rx-3 turbo yet? I shot the regular RX-3 and it made me put my RX-1 turbos on the shelf for sale!


I shot an RX-3 Turbo side-by-side with a regular RX-3 a couple weeks ago. They're both awesome bows, and if the shop would've sold it for the money I was willing to put on the counter, I would've walked out with it a little impulsively. Looking back, I did NOT shoot it at my 29.5" draw length though, I shot it instead w/ 28.5" modules on it. 

I really liked the RX-1 Turbo though, and when properly tuned, it is a wonderful bow, IMO, a good bit better than the standard RX-1. I've always liked the module-specific draw length Hoyts though. The biggest difference is in the draw cycle where it "stacks" (gets a little stiffer) right before dropping into the valley. The non-Turbos are smoother through the entire draw cycle. Also, while the valley on the Turbos is less than the non-Turbo versions of each bow, the RX-1 and Rx-3 Turbos both have a nice, comfortable valley that tends to help me with the flaws in my form. :embara:

The short version? I think the RX-3 Turbo is very similar to the RX-1 Turbo. Only difference is that I think the new RX-3 riser aims a little quicker and holds a bit better at full draw, but the standard RX-3 w/ 80% modules is very likely the best Hoyt ever!!! IMO, hahaha!!


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Switching to the 80% mods on my 60# RX3 was money for that final tweak fine tuning pin float.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know they felt great on my RX-1. Still waiting for the _*new bow*_ in the *right *color............


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Ontarget, you are right something about the rx-3 hard to explain but this bow gets on target quick holds, draws crazy smooth, and is just a pleasure to shoot. I have owned alot of bows and didnt expect a 30.5 axle to axle bow to be that accurate but it sure suprised me!I let a buddy shoot it at league yesterday and he was like wow he couldnt believe that it was at just about 72 pounds.He said that was the smoothest pulling bow he has shoot in a long time. Also not to mention I shot a 330 out of 360 yesterday with it . Just pounding 12s out to 40yds at league.Got it set up just right with bstinger micro slide and a bstinger micro 8 inch in the front. Pin float down to a fraction . Took off the stock string silencers put monkey tails on and it has no shock and super quiet . I also getting 291 out of it at 28.5 inch draw with 403 grain arrow at 28.5 draw at just about 72 pounds. I just wanted to share how the bow is set up and performs. Its definetly a bow to check out.


----------



## robertrucando

IS the carbon worth the money?


----------



## robertrucando

Been thinking about picking one since I love my carbon defiant but dont know if this new bow is worth the HEFTY price


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I can only speak for myself, absolutely!
> Something about those Carbon Hoyt’s in the hand that is hard to explain.
> 
> They really nailed it this year in so many ways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on guys, read!


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

This bow is worth it . I didnt pay msrp got it at a good price.


----------



## 1975powerking

just watched a youtube video by whitetali fit the guy just setup his rx3 and he says he shot a 420 grain arrow at 81.4 pounds of draw at 301 feet per second at 27 inch draw

he didnt say 27 1/2 or 27 3/4 just said 27 inch draw that is fast


----------



## 1975powerking

pretty sure that was #2 cam


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Why no love on here for the aluminum version?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

One thing I will say on these new Hoyt's: I genuinely do not like the new grip. I hate that they added depth from front to back. Really just a feel thing, but it is at least one down grade from last year. (The only one other than dropping a cam size)


----------



## PAKraig

THE ELKMAN said:


> One thing I will say on these new Hoyt's: I genuinely do not like the new grip. I hate that they added depth from front to back. Really just a feel thing, but it is at least one down grade from last year. (The only one other than dropping a cam size)


I agree. I liked the grip last year a little better. Gonna work on a retrofit soon.


----------



## ontarget7

I really like the grip this year myself, extremely repeatable for me. 

Another note that has not been characteristic is their forgiveness to spine ranges the last few years. Well that has changed quite a bit. 

Here is a perfect example going to 330 spine out of my 84# RX3. Tune settings are perfect with where I would want them and nothing but stellar results 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwst-hntr13

So do you recommend the RX-3 #2 or #3 cam for bowhunting with a 27.5 or 28" draw? I believe you stated the #3 cam but just want to get your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## rxthurm

How did you adjust the top cam pre lean to the specs you listed below?

Also, what do you mean by 1/16 nock high?

(Questions coming from a beginner at home bow tinkerer/set up guy)

Thanks!



ontarget7 said:


> Final tune settings
> 
> 1) cams synced so top is hitting no more than 1/16 before the bottom at full
> 2) top cam pre lean with an arrow running down the left side of the cam, projected down to nocking point and the right side of the arrow is flush with right side of aimstring.
> 3)a little shy of 1/16 nock high ( don’t use a bow square they are not accurate ) buy a graduated arrow level.
> 4) center of nocking point is 15” down from center of top axle on a #3 cam, don’t have a number 2 cam yet to verify that on them( Yes, this will put you well low of center of Berger hole )
> 5) centershot 13/16
> 
> These settings are money for me and will put most very close right out of the gate when setting up the RX3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Agree. Very forgiving on spine range. indy: My opinion is for hunting I would always do the #2 cam in anything 28 inches and under just for the extra energy they provide. It is a pretty significant increase and to be honest the 2 cams just promote better practice from shot to shot. JMO


----------



## xthad25x

Awesome!


----------



## mdwst-hntr13

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agree. Very forgiving on spine range. indy: My opinion is for hunting I would always do the #2 cam in anything 28 inches and under just for the extra energy they provide. It is a pretty significant increase and to be honest the 2 cams just promote better practice from shot to shot. JMO


Thanks for your input ELKMAN!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

indydean said:


> So do you recommend the RX-3 #2 or #3 cam for bowhunting with a 27.5 or 28" draw? I believe you stated the #3 cam but just want to get your thoughts. Thanks


I know you didn't ask me but I have owned a bunch of them with #2 cams and 28". This year I bought the #3 cam and would highly recommend that one for hunting. Especially after sitting in the cold for several hours. 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwst-hntr13

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I have owned a bunch of them with #2 cams and 28". This year I bought the #3 cam and would highly recommend that one for hunting. Especially after sitting in the cold for several hours.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input! So you recommend the #3 cam over the 2 for 28” draw? What about 27-1/2”? One more question, what does the cold have to do with using a number 2 or 3 cam? Maybe I misunderstood you. Any input at all would be very much appreciated (from anybody with experience). I’m trying to decide what cam to get and serious about purchasing an RX-3.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I have only shot and compared the 28" draw length. The #3 cam is very smooth with no hump or dump during the draw cycle. After you have sat in a stand for several hours in cold temps with heavy clothes, drawing a smooth cam versus one with a hump at the end of the draw cycle may or may not be a big deal to you. With my 50+ year old shoulder it is a big deal to ME and this year I have chosen a smooth draw over the small increase in energy that a #2 cam delivers. I believe the difference in energy is not significant with a moderately heavy arrow and sharp broadhead placed in the right spot. 

It is all a personal choice and what works for me may not work for you. 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwst-hntr13

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I have only shot and compared the 28" draw length. The #3 cam is very smooth with no hump or dump during the draw cycle. After you have sat in a stand for several hours in cold temps with heavy clothes, drawing a smooth cam versus one with a hump at the end of the draw cycle may or may not be a big deal to you. With my 50+ year old shoulder it is a big deal to ME and this year I have chosen a smooth draw over the small increase in energy that a #2 cam delivers. I believe the difference in energy is not significant with a moderately heavy arrow and sharp broadhead placed in the right spot.
> 
> It is all a personal choice and what works for me may not work for you.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Makes sense and very helpful! Thanks so much for the info NC!


----------



## agar.capital

RX3 looks great, especially the bottom of riser. I think it shoots much better than the Rx1 but only as good as the defiant.


----------



## jhands77

ontarget7 said:


> Strings are holding up well. A little slight rotation to the peep through the draw cycle but I just compensate for it at brace.
> No wear like some of them last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Shane, my RX3 will be here this week!! Are you still happy with the strings as you have more shots on them? I usually just change them out in the past but considering giving the factory threads a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowsb4hoes

Got my rx3 ultra a little over a week ago. 60-70# 2 cam. Came in at 74.3#. Made me wish I got 80# limbs the draw is so easy.


----------



## Bowsb4hoes

Pic is of my walk back tune 20 to 87 yards. Furthest I can get till the snow goes.


----------



## Brianlc10

ontarget7 said:


> 64#/28” / 400 spine GT Platinum Pierce with 130 gr Victory VAP glue in target tips were a breeze to tune. All sighted in at 20 and ready to dial in sight tapes when I get a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80# limbs next on the EVII
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see this set up working for someone else. I also shoot 65# 28” I was getting a consistant 1/4” nock high tear with a 340 spine. With such a short arrow I switched to a 400 spine totaling 420 grains and shoot absolutes bullets. Best groups I’ve ever shot. I get told I’m under spined all the time but It’s what works Best for me. 👍🏻


----------



## Raptor117

Good looking bow! Still debating on selling the RX1 to get one.


----------



## TimG

Shane and anyone else, appreciate some help...I'm a 27.5 draw guy and will be ordering a RX3 this week. I shot the 3 cam at 60 lbs and it felt incredibly light but not sure I want to give up the 8 fps. I'm thinking about the #2 cam with 80% let off in an attempt to keep simulate the #3 smoothness and retain the #2 fps. I know several of you really prefer the feel of the 80% over the 85%. I know Shane has had quite a bit of time with all these variations. My big question is did you notice any difference in noise through all the setups? I'm a whitetail guy and hunt just about everyday through the late season and noise is everything. I really need the bow to be quiet. I was leaning towards a Vertix, since they are so quiet, until I shot the RX3. The way the RX3 carries and the sight picture I get with it really made me a believer.


----------



## PAKraig

TimG said:


> Shane and anyone else, appreciate some help...I'm a 27.5 draw guy and will be ordering a RX3 this week. I shot the 3 cam at 60 lbs and it felt incredibly light but not sure I want to give up the 8 fps. I'm thinking about the #2 cam with 80% let off in an attempt to keep simulate the #3 smoothness and retain the #2 fps. I know several of you really prefer the feel of the 80% over the 85%. I know Shane has had quite a bit of time with all these variations. My big question is did you notice any difference in noise through all the setups? I'm a whitetail guy and hunt just about everyday through the late season and noise is everything. I really need the bow to be quiet. I was leaning towards a Vertix, since they are so quiet, until I shot the RX3. The way the RX3 carries and the sight picture I get with it really made me a believer.


On my #3 cam with 80% mods are nice. Definitely less jump from beginning of valley to back wall, but it is a stiffer draw. I have not compared the difference in fps between 80 and 85 yet, but will here soon. I don't know about #2 cam at 27.5 with 80% mods though. I think you're setting yourself up for a pretty unfriendly draw cycle, especially for a hunting bow. 

I'm not Shane, but I think my opinion would be #3 cam w/ 80%, or #2 w/ 85s.

Good luck!


----------



## jakep567

John dudley with the new hoyts doing his down cord


----------



## RavinHood

Bowsb4hoes said:


> Pic is of my walk back tune 20 to 87 yards. Furthest I can get till the snow goes.


 you have no arrow drop? i thought one was suppose to use the same pin for 20 as they go back maybe not. plus where your plum line?


----------



## Bowsb4hoes

I do use a green piece of tape on a black target and one pin from 10 to 40 yards. Once I’m set I then shoot a 20 yard group and a group as far as I can. Guess I should have said results of my walk back tune.


----------



## weldermike70

I'm totally loving mine, nothing but great words to say about it. New bows always get me ramped up but this one took it a step further. To me personally it has everything. Super smooth draw, awesome grip, perfect balance, looks killer and shoots so good it out weighs everything else. 54yds from the basement, wind pushed me inside. I was shooting it out to 90yds on Saturday.








View attachment 6768869


----------



## NYyotekiller

weldermike70 said:


> I'm totally loving mine, nothing but great words to say about it. New bows always get me ramped up but this one took it a step further. To me personally it has everything. Super smooth draw, awesome grip, perfect balance, looks killer and shoots so good it out weighs everything else. 54yds from the basement, wind pushed me inside. I was shooting it out to 90yds on Saturday


Sexy looking rig!

What’s your specs on that sweet shooter?

I’m waiting on a wrong handed RX-3, 65#, #3 cam in EVII to come in.


----------



## weldermike70

NYyotekiller said:


> Sexy looking rig!
> 
> What’s your specs on that sweet shooter?
> 
> I’m waiting on a wrong handed RX-3, 65#, #3 cam in EVII to come in.


Thanks buddy. 70lb, #2 cam set to 28" draw


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Brianlc10 said:


> Glad to see this set up working for someone else. I also shoot 65# 28” I was getting a consistant 1/4” nock high tear with a 340 spine. With such a short arrow I switched to a 400 spine totaling 420 grains and shoot absolutes bullets. Best groups I’ve ever shot. I get told I’m under spined all the time but It’s what works Best for me. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;



Your not under spined.


----------



## nhughes5

Sharp bow !


----------



## bowtech3dhunter

weldermike70 said:


> I'm totally loving mine, nothing but great words to say about it. New bows always get me ramped up but this one took it a step further. To me personally it has everything. Super smooth draw, awesome grip, perfect balance, looks killer and shoots so good it out weighs everything else. 54yds from the basement, wind pushed me inside. I was shooting it out to 90yds on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 6768867
> 
> View attachment 6768869


Looks sharp. Have you shot it through a chrono yet? How heavy are your shafts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Smith

ontarget7 said:


> This may help you out. As you can see, they slimmed it down quite a bit. It tucks in your hand really well with great repeatability. Angle of the pic is off from true straight on but should give you an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Shane, I’m not at all embarrassed to say I read all 853 posts on this thread. Seems like every one of your tuning threads is filled with some awesome information, so kudos to you and a couple of others who had good replies also.

Where is your QAD at, vertically? Or where is your arrow shaft in relation to Berger button? It seems that my QAD on my RX-1 always ends up hitting the riser shelf, causing more noise than necessary for an already loud bow. 

With all that being said, I have talked my wife into letting me check out and possibly buy an RX-3 this weekend since it’s my birthday weekend. [emoji7] What a woman! [emoji3526]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Ethan Smith said:


> Hi Shane, I’m not at all embarrassed to say I read all 853 posts on this thread. Seems like every one of your tuning threads is filled with some awesome information, so kudos to you and a couple of others who had good replies also.
> 
> Where is your QAD at, vertically? Or where is your arrow shaft in relation to Berger button? It seems that my QAD on my RX-1 always ends up hitting the riser shelf, causing more noise than necessary for an already loud bow.
> 
> With all that being said, I have talked my wife into letting me check out and possibly buy an RX-3 this weekend since it’s my birthday weekend. [emoji7] What a woman! [emoji3526]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is shooting a PSE Evoke now. Not sure if he even has these bows anymore?


----------



## tylkrueg

looks sweet


----------



## Ethan Smith

THE ELKMAN said:


> He is shooting a PSE Evoke now. Not sure if he even has these bows anymore?



Seriously? Smh... can’t trust anyone any more. Lol

Well right on. May have to go down that reading rabbit hole too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Ethan Smith said:


> Seriously? Smh... can’t trust anyone any more. Lol
> 
> Well right on. May have to go down that reading rabbit hole too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He usually tunes w/ bottom of the shaft through the center of the Berger hole.


----------



## Ethan Smith

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianlc10

Ethan Smith said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may help you out. As you can see, they slimmed it down quite a bit. It tucks in your hand really well with great repeatability. Angle of the pic is off from true straight on but should give you an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shane, I’m not at all embarrassed to say I read all 853 posts on this thread. Seems like every one of your tuning threads is filled with some awesome information, so kudos to you and a couple of others who had good replies also.
> 
> Where is your QAD at, vertically? Or where is your arrow shaft in relation to Berger button? It seems that my QAD on my RX-1 always ends up hitting the riser shelf, causing more noise than necessary for an already loud bow.
> 
> With all that being said, I have talked my wife into letting me check out and possibly buy an RX-3 this weekend since it’s my birthday weekend. [emoji7] What a woman! [emoji3526]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Read Shane’s post #436 for final tune settings for his RX3. He’s actually below center of Berger. Nock point 15” from center of top cam. This is actually where my RX3 is set as well.


----------



## Grigs

how do you like your bow?


----------



## 78Staff

I'm seriously considering the RX3. I have been a Hoyt guy for over 25 years, and a Left Hand shooter. Some might recall I had Lasik done a few years back and went with mono-vision, ie one eye distance one eye close up. Since my left eye is now "distance" the pins were harder to see so decided to try a RH bow about 2-3 years back. And at the time wasn't really impressed with the Hoyts so moved over to the Halon 32. It's been a nice bow, but I've been a LH shooter for so long I never really got comfortable shooting righty. So I have decided I am going back to LH, and I'll use just a verifier peep if needed. I was actually considering the Helix but this thread and some shop time have me really considering the RX3.

I was at 28" on the Halon, but shop has me at 28.5 on the RX3 - I seem to recall Hoyt and Mathews were always about .5" different so I guess that makes sense. I have always tried to be at the top of the cam whenever possible, ie #2 cam mostly, but with this series it looks like I will have to move the #3. Not sure how I feel about that yet. Yes the draw is butter smooth, but I still would like to try a #2 at 28# to be sure.

This was a quick pic at the shop... not suitable for a "hows my form" of course, but a quick n dirty look at 28.5/#3. I think I could probably drop to a 28" without much issue. I typically shoot a Carter Target or Choc Addiction release, not a wrist strap model - but that's all the shop will let you pull indoors. Outside on the range I can shoot my own release. Going back tomorrow and see if they have a #2 I can pull. Probably end up with a new bow by the end of the day...

28.5 RX3


----------



## NYyotekiller

The #2 cam is gonna be a bit harsher for you where the #3 cam is buttery smooth. You’ll have to shoot both side by side to compare, but I’d stick with the #3 cam if it was me. 

Let us know what you decide on and your thoughts on the difference between the two.


----------



## PAKraig

I agree with yotekiller, if you want a bit more speed from the#3 cam, go with 80% modules.


----------



## 78Staff

Yeah I am 90% set on the #3, the draw is dreamy compared to my Halon 32. Just was hoping to try a No 2 to compare. 

Going to double check the sight plane issue as well today while I'm there. They said they haven't had that many affected so hoping to find one that isn't wonky. The one I was looking at yesterday looked good w/o the fix, but it had some... "flashing" for lack of a better word around one of the tube junctions. But I am leaning towards kuku voodoo or whatever it's called this time.


----------



## PaHick

Good thread,
I'm thinking of selling or trading my Helix Ultra #50 for an RX3 or ultra. 

I prefer the grip on the rx3 and the little lighter bow and feel. I'm a 27.5" draw, still not sure if I want to go with the ultra or the regular RX3, as I will use this bow for everything. Probably the ultra.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

78Staff said:


> I'm seriously considering the RX3. I have been a Hoyt guy for over 25 years, and a Left Hand shooter. Some might recall I had Lasik done a few years back and went with mono-vision, ie one eye distance one eye close up. Since my left eye is now "distance" the pins were harder to see so decided to try a RH bow about 2-3 years back. And at the time wasn't really impressed with the Hoyts so moved over to the Halon 32. It's been a nice bow, but I've been a LH shooter for so long I never really got comfortable shooting righty. So I have decided I am going back to LH, and I'll use just a verifier peep if needed. I was actually considering the Helix but this thread and some shop time have me really considering the RX3.
> 
> I was at 28" on the Halon, but shop has me at 28.5 on the RX3 - I seem to recall Hoyt and Mathews were always about .5" different so I guess that makes sense. I have always tried to be at the top of the cam whenever possible, ie #2 cam mostly, but with this series it looks like I will have to move the #3. Not sure how I feel about that yet. Yes the draw is butter smooth, but I still would like to try a #2 at 28# to be sure.
> 
> This was a quick pic at the shop... not suitable for a "hows my form" of course, but a quick n dirty look at 28.5/#3. I think I could probably drop to a 28" without much issue. I typically shoot a Carter Target or Choc Addiction release, not a wrist strap model - but that's all the shop will let you pull indoors. Outside on the range I can shoot my own release. Going back tomorrow and see if they have a #2 I can pull. Probably end up with a new bow by the end of the day...
> 
> 28.5 RX3


FYI: I have always been a 28" draw on the #2 cam with Hoyts. I bought the RX-3 this year in the #3 cam because of the sweet draw cycle. After my long process of tuning I ended up moving it to 28.5". It feels perfect to me now. 

Your draw length looks good to me in the pic. I felt scrunched up at 28" on the #3 cam.

This will be a great treestand bow!!

Good luck!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 78Staff

Well I brought an RX3 home - Kuku Vachoo pattern (I guess I need to learn the damn name now that I own one). The black one in the earlier photo would have looked good too but my last bow was black and red (GO DAWGS!) but wanted something different this time. Stayed with the #3 cam and 28.5". Draw profile is crazy nice - pulls nicer and smoother at 70# than my Halon did at 64. I'm not seeing any hand shock with the accessories on, just a nice soft thump.

Bad thing about swapping sides, you have to replace damn near everything :mg: lol. Set it up with a Hoyt/QAD rest, Fuse Alphalight Carbon Quiver, 10" Bee Stinger MicroHex, and No 5 Verifier. Pretty much followed @Ontarget7's setup recommendations to start. 

No sight yet - used a shop sight during setup, but haven't decided exactly what I want. Probably a KingPin like I had on the Halon, but he didn't have any LH models (although he did have a LH Tetra), so going to look around a bit more before deciding. Might go with a Dovetail, but not wild about putting a 1lb sight on a Carbon bow, so still mulling it over. He did have a MBG Whitetail single pin in LH, which was nice and light (direct mount), but not sure about the strait up n down sight tape vs the round wheel like I am used to. Also considering a Fast Eddie - need to research sight weights I guess. Also need to flip the thumbwheel around on 3 Carter releases lol, had forgotten about that when I went in.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

You done good!! Congrats on a great bow. I can't put mine down! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

78Staff said:


> Well I brought an RX3 home - Kuku Vachoo pattern (I guess I need to learn the damn name now that I own one). The black one in the earlier photo would have looked good too but my last bow was black and red (GO DAWGS!) but wanted something different this time. Stayed with the #3 cam and 28.5". Draw profile is crazy nice - pulls nicer and smoother at 70# than my Halon did at 64. I'm not seeing any hand shock with the accessories on, just a nice soft thump.
> 
> Bad thing about swapping sides, you have to replace damn near everything :mg: lol. Set it up with a Hoyt/QAD rest, Fuse Alphalight Carbon Quiver, 10" Bee Stinger MicroHex, and No 5 Verifier. Pretty much followed @Ontarget7's setup recommendations to start.
> 
> No sight yet - used a shop sight during setup, but haven't decided exactly what I want. Probably a KingPin like I had on the Halon, but he didn't have any LH models (although he did have a LH Tetra), so going to look around a bit more before deciding. Might go with a Dovetail, but not wild about putting a 1lb sight on a Carbon bow, so still mulling it over. He did have a MBG Whitetail single pin in LH, which was nice and light (direct mount), but not sure about the strait up n down sight tape vs the round wheel like I am used to. Also considering a Fast Eddie - need to research sight weights I guess. Also need to flip the thumbwheel around on 3 Carter releases lol, had forgotten about that when I went in.


Great bow and great setup! My RX3 is quickly becoming my favorite bow to date. Light, quick handling and accurate. I really like my Fast Eddie and if you like a single pin I would definitely recommend a Fast Eddie base with HHA adjustable rheostat scope :wink:









130 yard 3 arrow group at Sasquatch. Just a little right and I was guessing on mark for yardage.


----------



## 881551

Im going to be honest today after spending majority of the day at a great shop getting to shoot the pse evoke 31, pse evoke 35, vertix, traverse, rx3, rx3 ultra, the helix, and helix ultra I have to honestly say I’ve never shot so many bows and had such a great experience. 

Out of those bows set to 30” per mod and 60-61lbs give or take. 

I did not do any speed testing and bows were all set to their 30” mod and I pulled them on scale to make sure all were within a lb of 60
Or 61 lbs. 

I will day this if I had to put those bows in order it would be 

Helix ultra
Rx3 ultra 
Rx3
Traverse 
Evoke35
Evoke 31
And vertix 

I cannot believe that’s the order I would place them in but it is.

I said the realm x and the traverse are the best but actually getting all them bows setup and shooting them back to back is a huge tell tell. 

I still loving the reckoning but sure would love to have a rx3 ultra in storm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78Staff

PAKraig said:


> Great bow and great setup! My RX3 is quickly becoming my favorite bow to date. Light, quick handling and accurate. I really like my Fast Eddie and if you like a single pin I would definitely recommend a Fast Eddie base with HHA adjustable rheostat scope :wink:
> 
> View attachment 6845451
> 
> 
> 130 yard 3 arrow group at Sasquatch. Just a little right and I was guessing on mark for yardage.
> 
> View attachment 6845469



Nice lol - so what is it about the Fast Eddie base that you prefer over the HHA base, out of curiosity?


----------



## PAKraig

78Staff said:


> Nice lol - so what is it about the Fast Eddie base that you prefer over the HHA base, out of curiosity?


Quieter. Every HHA I've owned has had a buzz/rattle/vibration in the adjustable yardage area. I've owned 3 HHAs and all the Fast Eddies I've owned are quieter.


----------



## jbaird21

would love to shoot one


----------



## Katanafreak

LOL Grats on the new bow!! and I love the sasquatch target!!!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

BottomLand54 said:


> Im going to be honest today after spending majority of the day at a great shop getting to shoot the pse evoke 31, pse evoke 35, vertix, traverse, rx3, rx3 ultra, the helix, and helix ultra I have to honestly say I’ve never shot so many bows and had such a great experience.
> 
> Out of those bows set to 30” per mod and 60-61lbs give or take.
> 
> I did not do any speed testing and bows were all set to their 30” mod and I pulled them on scale to make sure all were within a lb of 60
> Or 61 lbs.
> 
> I will day this if I had to put those bows in order it would be
> 
> Helix ultra
> Rx3 ultra
> Rx3
> Traverse
> Evoke35
> Evoke 31
> And vertix
> 
> I cannot believe that’s the order I would place them in but it is.
> 
> I said the realm x and the traverse are the best but actually getting all them bows setup and shooting them back to back is a huge tell tell.
> 
> I still loving the reckoning but sure would love to have a rx3 ultra in storm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you are finally starting to see the light! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Glad you are finally starting to see the light!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551

PAKraig said:


> Quieter. Every HHA I've owned has had a buzz/rattle/vibration in the adjustable yardage area. I've owned 3 HHAs and all the Fast Eddies I've owned are quieter.




I have to agree I’ve tried numerous hha sights and every single one sounds like it had a loose screw in it at the shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxthurm

BottomLand54 said:


> Im going to be honest today after spending majority of the day at a great shop getting to shoot the pse evoke 31, pse evoke 35, vertix, traverse, rx3, rx3 ultra, the helix, and helix ultra I have to honestly say I’ve never shot so many bows and had such a great experience.
> 
> Out of those bows set to 30” per mod and 60-61lbs give or take.
> 
> I did not do any speed testing and bows were all set to their 30” mod and I pulled them on scale to make sure all were within a lb of 60
> Or 61 lbs.
> 
> I will day this if I had to put those bows in order it would be
> 
> Helix ultra
> Rx3 ultra
> Rx3
> Traverse
> Evoke35
> Evoke 31
> And vertix
> 
> I cannot believe that’s the order I would place them in but it is.
> 
> I said the realm x and the traverse are the best but actually getting all them bows setup and shooting them back to back is a huge tell tell.
> 
> I still loving the reckoning but sure would love to have a rx3 ultra in storm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where does the Helix fit in? After RX3 Ultra?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551

rxthurm said:


> Where does the Helix fit in? After RX3 Ultra?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say right there I knew I was missing one lol. 

I would say right after the rx3 ultra

Only difference I noticed personally different between the carbon and aluminum was the aluminum was quieter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78Staff

BottomLand54 said:


> I have to agree I’ve tried numerous hha sights and every single one sounds like it had a loose screw in it at the shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm going to roll with a KingPin Lite for now - had one on my Halon and don't recall it being noisy tbh. But if it becomes an issue I'll probably look at MBG 3 pin slider. or maybe picking up a FE base like Pakraig mentioned. I do really like the pins and rheostat setup on the HHA's.


----------



## 881551

78Staff said:


> I'm going to roll with a KingPin Lite for now - had one on my Halon and don't recall it being noisy tbh. But if it becomes an issue I'll probably look at MBG 3 pin slider. or maybe picking up a FE base like Pakraig mentioned. I do really like the pins and rheostat setup on the HHA's.


Amen. Shoot what you like man. That’s what it’s about. I think they are all good shoot what feels best for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

BottomLand54 said:


> I would say right there I knew I was missing one lol.
> 
> I would say right after the rx3 ultra
> 
> Only difference I noticed personally different between the carbon and aluminum was the aluminum was quieter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried a ZT Pro cam with 80% mods on it yet? :embara:


----------



## 881551

PAKraig said:


> Have you tried a ZT Pro cam with 80% mods on it yet? :embara:


No sure ain’t bro! I need too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78Staff

Iwantbigbucks said:


> This bow is worth it . I didnt pay msrp got it at a good price.


I paid MSRP and am happy. But I was trading in a Halon 32 and got a very good trade in price. I could have bought w/o trading in and got a lower price on the RX3, but really just didn't want the hassle of listing the Halon and boxing, shipping, etc. Sometimes it's more about convenience . And I also picked up several accessories at a good discount as well. I've bought my last 4 bows from this shop they are good people.


----------



## 78Staff

78Staff said:


> Well I brought an RX3 home - Kuku Vachoo pattern (I guess I need to learn the damn name now that I own one). The black one in the earlier photo would have looked good too but my last bow was black and red (GO DAWGS!) but wanted something different this time. Stayed with the #3 cam and 28.5". Draw profile is crazy nice - pulls nicer and smoother at 70# than my Halon did at 64. I'm not seeing any hand shock with the accessories on, just a nice soft thump.
> 
> Bad thing about swapping sides, you have to replace damn near everything :mg: lol. Set it up with a Hoyt/QAD rest, Fuse Alphalight Carbon Quiver, 10" Bee Stinger MicroHex, and No 5 Verifier. Pretty much followed @Ontarget7's setup recommendations to start.



Did some initial tuning - still no sight, should be here Thursday - but chrono'd it at 295 with 398gr 29" 350 spine temporary shafts. Need to decide what I'm going to go with - I have some Hexx and DatToch's I can setup, will see how the nocks fit. I'll need to grab either some 6mm Axis or FMJ's as well for fall. Did some initial some paper tuning and had maybe a shaft width of left tear. (Left Hand) Cam leaning left so added half a twist to the left side yoke and now the cam is strait inline with the string at full draw. Stops hitting dead on. Will do some more paper tune and bareshaft tuning later this week.

Also swapped quivers, decided to go with the Hoyt Carbon Solo riser mount instead of the Fuse sight bracket mount. It's essentially the same quiver other than mounting setup.


----------



## PAKraig

78Staff said:


> Did some initial tuning - still no sight, should be here Thursday - but chrono'd it at 295 with 398gr 29" 350 spine temporary shafts. Need to decide what I'm going to go with - I have some Hexx and DatToch's I can setup, will see how the nocks fit. I'll need to grab either some 6mm Axis or FMJ's as well for fall. Did some initial some paper tuning and had maybe a shaft width of left tear. (Left Hand) Cam leaning left so added half a twist to the left side yoke and now the cam is strait inline with the string at full draw. Stops hitting dead on. Will do some more paper tune and bareshaft tuning later this week.
> 
> Also swapped quivers, decided to go with the Hoyt Carbon Solo riser mount instead of the Fuse sight bracket mount. It's essentially the same quiver other than mounting setup.


I'm running the same quiver. It's only on the bow when I walk to the tree in the fall though. For 3D I'm shooting HEXX 330s w/ 50 grain inserts and 100 grain points right now with very good tuning results. Those arrows are sharing time between the RX-3 and the RX-1 Turbo. Interesting fact of the day, my RX-1 Turbo and RX-3 w/ 80% mods, both set at 29.5/65lbs, are using the same tape #31 on their respective Fast Eddies. The last few years I've hunted with 6mm UA Axis 300s with HP-3 inserts which weight around 23 grains. When I exhaust my supply of those I'll probably start over with the same ones but use brass up front on those as well, either 50 or 75...tbd 

Can inserts that have already been installed with Loc Tite Gel be removed without damaging shafts??


----------



## JoshRC

finally picked up my rx3 yesterday. its a 70-80lbs bow but out of the box will only go to 76.25 ( this was checked on 2 scales ) so might have to play around with that, any suggestions on getting the extra 4lbs ?? cams seemed to be in time, No. 2 cam at 28.0" shooting 283 fps with a 472gr arrow


----------



## ppkaprince98

JoshRC said:


> finally picked up my rx3 yesterday. its a 70-80lbs bow but out of the box will only go to 76.25 ( this was checked on 2 scales ) so might have to play around with that, any suggestions on getting the extra 4lbs ?? cams seemed to be in time, No. 2 cam at 28.0" shooting 283 fps with a 472gr arrow


Its a simple twist of the cables to bring your DW up. Timing has nothing to do with it. I bet your ATA is long also.

Start with a couple full twists in each cable and see where that gets you. Typically I twist until Im a pound or so over max DW then (since doing that your DL got longer) put a twist or two in your string, that will shorten your DL and reduce your max DW. If its still off adjust accordingly.


----------



## PAKraig

JoshRC said:


> finally picked up my rx3 yesterday. its a 70-80lbs bow but out of the box will only go to 76.25 ( this was checked on 2 scales ) so might have to play around with that, any suggestions on getting the extra 4lbs ?? cams seemed to be in time, No. 2 cam at 28.0" shooting 283 fps with a 472gr arrow


pull out a tape measure and check your axle to axle length as well as your brace height at rest. I would suspect your axle to axle length is going to be close to 31" and it should actually be 30.5. You will likely need to put a few twists in the split buss cable and the control cable. Only twist at the top cam though, don't touch that harness at the bottom.


----------



## PAKraig

ppkaprince98 said:


> Its a simple twist of the cables to bring your DW up. Timing has nothing to do with it. I bet your ATA is long also.
> 
> Start with a couple full twists in each cable and see where that gets you. Typically I twist until Im a pound or so over max DW then (since doing that your DL got longer) put a twist or two in your string, that will shorten your DL and reduce your max DW. If its still off adjust accordingly.


:thumbs_up


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

PAKraig said:


> Have you tried a ZT Pro cam with 80% mods on it yet? :embara:


Hey PA, I've got the 80% mods for my RX-3 but haven't tried them yet. Have you?

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Hey PA, I've got the 80% mods for my RX-3 but haven't tried them yet. Have you?
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yes, and let me tell you, I'm using the exact same tape for my spot Hogg fast Eddie on my rx-3 as I was on my RX1 turbo all specs being equal :mg:

RX3 cam is very efficient with the 80s on there. They smooth out the negligible hump in the draw cycle but they do result in a smidge less valley, but I know you liked your Turbo, so you'll like this similarly, but it's more shootable I think. I will likely still hunt with the 85% mods, but I'm enjoying 3D banging with this nimble yet accurate "little" bow.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

PAKraig said:


> Yes, and let me tell you, I'm using the exact same tape for my spot Hogg fast Eddie on my rx-3 as I was on my RX1 turbo all specs being equal :mg:
> 
> RX3 cam is very efficient with the 80s on there. They smooth out the negligible hump in the draw cycle but they do result in a smidge less valley, but I know you liked your Turbo, so you'll like this similarly, but it's more shootable I think. I will likely still hunt with the 85% mods, but I'm enjoying 3D banging with this nimble yet accurate "little" bow.


Excellent! I'm gonna give them a test this week! Thanks!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambrosich

Looks menacing, Hoyt makes some sweet bows


----------



## 78Staff

Now that I'm shooting it in a bit, taking some more measurements. ATA seems to be .25" long, ie 30.75" instead of 30.5". Brace is a hair over 6". This is at 28.5".

Compared to a couple RX-3's in the shop and they have the same specs - so not sure if RX3's are just coming in a bit long or if I should start adjusting to get to printed specs. Limbs are bottomed and I'm at 68 vs 70, so I'm thinking about twisting some cables to bring it back in. I have some 80% mods coming as well so not sure if I should just wait and see how those measure, although I don't think they would affect static measurements any.


----------



## Mathias

Anyone interested?


----------



## yakinchrispy

Ill take one! taking my ultra in today to get the new sight plate put on...


----------



## 881551

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Love it guys! Hahahaha

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshRC

had a chance to play around with my rx3 today. out of the box ATA was 30.94" and bow maxed out at 76.25 pounds (70-80lbs limbs) . after some playing around got the ATA to 30 1/2" and peak weight come in at 80.10lbs. at 28" draw and No.2 cam im shooting a 475gr arrow at 290fps. overall im very happy


----------



## n8saki

If you have not changed to the 80 mod, do so or at least try it out. Tried the 85 and it’s noticeably not as smooth a draw and doesn’t hold as well for me compared to the 80. I believe the RX3 is better with the 80 mod.


----------



## PAKraig

n8saki said:


> If you have not changed to the 80 mod, do so or at least try it out. Tried the 85 and it’s noticeably not as smooth a draw and doesn’t hold as well for me compared to the 80. I believe the RX3 is better with the 80 mod.


Told ya :wink:


----------



## waynecountyff

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*

Marked


----------



## nestly

n8saki said:


> If you have not changed to the 80 mod, do so or at least try it out. Tried the 85 and it’s noticeably not as smooth a draw and doesn’t hold as well for me compared to the 80. I believe the RX3 is better with the 80 mod.





PAKraig said:


> Told ya :wink:



I wish they'd start building 70-75% cams again. I'm not a fan of high let-off.


----------



## leftee

How about moving this thread to the Hoyt forum,like you did with the Reckoning thread?


----------



## 78Staff

Well the 80% cams came in, went to pick them up, shop put them on and adjusted the weight a bit, and then I got stupid. Checking weight with the LCA handheld, pulled back, hit that new wall unexpectedly... slippery LCA scale, maybe slippery hand too, but it went flying :mg:.

Tech and me were both like ***. Never that I can remember have I ever dryfired a bow, in 30+ years. I've hit the release early and send an arrow half flying on occasion, but never a full on dryfire. I actually thought the scale let go at first - that's how shocked I was it occured. This is why i HATE HATE HATE pulling bows with no arrow, but it's shop policy not to string arrow/pull in shop due to insurance stuff.

String popped off the top cam but otherwise there doesn't appear to be any damage, other than a bit of missing paint by the shelf where the scale hit going by. Re-strung and put it through several pulls on the drawboard, the the tech pulled it a few time, then I pulled it a few times. I can only imagine the saving grace was since the scale went flying, it was enough weight on the string so acted like a very oddly shaped arrow of sorts maybe, apparently preventing any serious damage. Whacked my bow hand pretty good going by though. It wound up in a few pieces after it hit the wall. Damn thing was 4# off anyway.

Still, scary and could have been expensive lesson. I'll just walk outside and pull with arrow when I'm there from now on.


----------



## swampcruiser

nestly said:


> I wish they'd start building 70-75% cams again. I'm not a fan of high let-off.


RX3 Turbo! Sweet accurate shooter


----------



## labyrinth888

ontarget7 said:


> I have a #2 cam on order in Storm but I’m sure it may be awhile. In the mean time, this will keep me occupied with diving into the setup and fine tuning process. Comparing speeds in the #3 cam to the #2 cam in the 28” slot as well as draw cycle etc.
> I couldn’t resist, as my first impression of the RX-3 was all good as I’ve been wanting to add a Carbon again but the last few years didn’t really impress me much.
> Most are slamming this years so far but I honestly feel it’s their best offering to date upon initial impressions to overall feel, draw cycle, noise and vibe. I also feel it is the best looking Carbon to date.
> 
> We shall see how it stacks up as I dive more into the finer points.
> If you have any questions other than bow finish , feel free to ask away and will do my best to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SUB ALPINE is just perfect !!!!!!!


----------



## jeepboii99

With my rx3 maxed out I’m only getting 68lbs is this normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jeepboii99 said:


> With my rx3 maxed out I’m only getting 68lbs is this normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane already answered you on this. Yes, it sounds like some of the RX-3s were coming in a couple pounds under weight. No, it was not to decrease limb failures. 

Simple fix by putting twists in your cables as already noted.


----------



## Jkors719

Sick pics bruh


----------



## jeepboii99

bowhuntermitch said:


> Shane already answered you on this. Yes, it sounds like some of the RX-3s were coming in a couple pounds under weight. No, it was not to decrease limb failures.
> 
> Simple fix by putting twists in your cables as already noted.
> 
> View attachment 6915601


Slipped my mind I guess but Yea I see that now, from several months ago.(Nice digging)! I was actually looking to be educated a lil more about the situation as to why a bow rated to pull 70lb is shy by a couple of pounds, not barked at. I don’t remember asking if I had limb failures or if my bow was bad but I do appreciate that that info for future reference. Someone already hooked me up with the info and a solution but thanks anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

jeepboii99 said:


> Slipped my mind I guess but Yea I see that now, from several months ago.(Nice digging)! I was actually looking to be educated a lil more about the situation as to why a bow rated to pull 70lb is shy by a couple of pounds, not barked at. I don’t remember asking if I had limb failures or if my bow was bad but I do appreciate that that info for future reference. Someone already hooked me up with the info and a solution but thanks anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to tell ya but it's the new AT. You might as well grow a thick skin because getting "barked at" is the new norm! A bunch of smart ass know-it-alls on here these days!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

*Hoyt RX-3 &gt;&gt;———&gt; time to tinker !*



jeepboii99 said:


> Slipped my mind I guess but Yea I see that now, from several months ago.(Nice digging)! I was actually looking to be educated a lil more about the situation as to why a bow rated to pull 70lb is shy by a couple of pounds, not barked at. I don’t remember asking if I had limb failures or if my bow was bad but I do appreciate that that info for future reference. Someone already hooked me up with the info and a solution but thanks anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got it figured out! 

Didn’t mean to come off as “barking” just giving the information that had already been given. As far as the limb failure part, you had mentioned “their response was Hoyt backs them off 1-2 pounds to reduce limb failures”. 

Happy shooting and apologies for coming off as barky. 


Happy shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Sorry to tell ya but it's the new AT. You might as well grow a thick skin because getting "barked at" is the new norm! A bunch of smart ass know-it-alls on here these days!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Being this is clearly aimed at me - I was not attempting to be “barky”. I apologize if I came off as so. 

Appreciate the name calling, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

bowhuntermitch said:


> Being this is clearly aimed at me - I was not attempting to be “barky”. I apologize if I came off as so.
> 
> Appreciate the name calling, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Yea, you knew what you said and how you said it! Apology accepted.

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve spent a fair amount of time with the RX3’s now and the only negatives I have seen to this point are
> 
> 1) Certian accessories will give off some vibe for those focusing on shot feel. With that said, the right accessories only compliment the bows feel and audible noise levels.
> 
> 2) The bottom string suppressor will eventually move up and cause your peep to turn a little. I will more than likely ditch the bottom one and put on a monkey tail
> 
> I’m trying hard to pick apart things but honestly it’s a very solid total package. Even down to the factory strings that are holding up surprisingly well with zero serving separation anywhere and hold a tune well.
> 
> May not be everyone’s cup of tea but it’s a damn good offering and IMO, Hoyt’s best Carbon bow to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The perfect bow :wink:


----------



## jhands77

PAKraig said:


> The perfect bow 😉


Especially with ZTR cams on it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> The perfect bow


They did one better in the RX4 Ultra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> They did one better in the RX4 Ultra [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But a ZTR cam swap onto the RX3 makes it a 30.5" bow that Hoyt never made 😁


----------



## jhands77

PAKraig said:


> But a ZTR cam swap onto the RX3 makes it a 30.5" bow that Hoyt never made [emoji16]
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

jhands77 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad that bow is SO ugly.... 😂


----------



## jhands77

PAKraig said:


> Too bad that bow is SO ugly.... [emoji23]


Was thinking I should pay someone to take it [emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

